# Boardi Kutter Cup 2008



## Franky D (21. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin an alle Meeresverückten,

hiermit eröffne ich den Tröt des

Boardi Kutter Cup´s 08

Auch dieses Jahr geht es im August auf Tour,und zwar am 09.08.2008 von Laboe mit der Langeland 1 starten.
http://www.langeland1.de/willkommen.htm
Der Startpreis für die Tour beträgt 30,-Euro.


Es wird keine Inklusive Tour,die Suppe oder Wurst/Frikadelle zum Mittag muss sich jeder selber kaufen,is aber nicht die Welt,hoffe ich.

Ich werde das so halten wie meine Vorgänger in den letzten Jahren.Die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf 40 Pers. beschränkt,damit man auch genug Platz hat.

Die Alten Hasen unter euch haben natürlich Vorang und ich werde versuchen die Liste der Teilnehmer immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.
Eine Nachrückerliste werde ich auch laufen lassen,wobei die Teilehmerliste dann mit Nachrücker besetzt werden wird,so hat jeder ne Möglichkeit vielleicht doch noch mit zu kommen.

Auch ich würde mich freuen wenn wieder Sponsoren mit ein paar Nettigkeiten teilnehmen,denn dadurch bekommt so ein Törn einen ganz anderes Gesicht.

Anfang Juni wird Sylverpasi seine Bankverbindung per PN an euch rausschicken ,darin is auch das Zahlungsziel angegeben.
Wer dann bis zum 15.6.08 nicht überwiesen hat,wird aus der Liste gestrichen und einer aus der Nachrückerliste nimmt den Platz ein.



Ab jetzt is dieser Trööt scharf geschaltet und ich hoffe es werden sich genügend Meeresverückte einfinden damit es dieses jahr auch wieder eine so geile tour wie nächstes jah werden wird es darf mit Anfragen gestartet werden.
Was ich ganz vergessen hab,derjenige der den längsten Fisch fängt,darf im nächsten Jahr die Tour ausrichten.

mfg
Franky


Teilnehmerliste

1: Franky D bezahlt
2: Sylverpasi bezahlt
3: WuselOr bezahlt
4: Toffee bezahlt
5: Rotz Protz bezahlt
6: Kumpel von Toffee (Hanky) bezahlt
7: Bulli bezahlt
8: Heggi bezahlt
9: Thomas Kubiak bezahlt
10: Stingray bezahlt
11: Hinnerk bezahlt
12: Honeyball bezahlt
13: Norge Klaus bezahlt
14: Stadtmaus bezahlt
15: Pöppi bezahlt
16: hotte50 bezahlt
17: Pitus02 bezahlt
18: Jäger Olli bezahlt
19: KasiG bezahlt
20: MarkA bezahlt
21: Hinnerks Tochter bezahlt
22: Honeyballs Tochter bezahlt
23: Ines bezahlt
24: tonnetto bezahlt
25: Troutmaster69 bezahlt
26: Dorschjaeger 1887 bezahlt
27: MFT Liz bezahlt
28: MFT Dirk bezahlt
29: lale bezahlt
30: Kumpel von Rotz Protz bezhalt
31: Jensen32 bezahlt
32: Rick bezahlt
33: Fischkoopp bezahlt
34: Uwe Gerhard bezahlt
35: MartinaK bezahlt
36: Buster bezahlt
37: Halbzeit-Fischer bezahlt
38: gallerts bezahlt
39: celler bezahlt
40: Marco bezahlt


Nachrückerliste

1: 
2: 
3: 
4: 
5: 
6: 
7: 
8: 
9:
10:


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dabei!

V.


----------



## Toffee (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Zweiter!!!!!!

Ohne Mucke, dafür wieder mit Pokale und Orga *:q*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Freelander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hast ne PN von mir bekommen.:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Vierter!!

Bin auch wieder dabei,denn der Franky brauch ein wenig Hilfe bei der Orga,wir machen das zusammen,denn Silverpasi hat viel zu viel um die Ohren,momentan.


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> V.





Toffee schrieb:


> Zweiter!!!!!!
> 
> Ohne Mucke, dafür wieder mit Pokale und Orga *:q*
> 
> Gruß Toffee




Vazz... Das wird ja ne langweilige Tour, wenn Toffee noch nicht mal Musik mitbringt!!:q:q:q

Aber ich hoffe, wir hören wieder das allseits beliebte: "Wal! da bläst er!!"

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei!!

Wulli


----------



## Toffee (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich habs befürchtet @Wulli*fg*

Wozu soll ich meinen kleinen MP3-Player mitbringen , wenn der Kapitän meine gesammelten Werke in der Kuttereigenen Stereoanlage zum besten gibt *:q*??

*Späßle*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Franky D (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok jungs liste ist aktualisiert was war des eigentlich für ne musik von toffee hab ich letztesmal garnet so mitbekommen?


----------



## Bulli (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Cool#6

Happy und Ich sind auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## worker_one (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich fahr am 9.8. nach Dänemark, schade...#t#h


----------



## Toffee (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> ok jungs liste ist aktualisiert was war des eigentlich für ne musik von toffee hab ich letztesmal garnet so mitbekommen?


 

*hihi*war auch besser so, sonst wäre ich noch wegen versuchter Körperverletzung Kiel geholt worden *|rolleyes*


----------



## Franky D (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Toffee schrieb:


> *hihi*war auch besser so, sonst wäre ich noch wegen versuchter Körperverletzung Kiel geholt worden *|rolleyes*


 
des können  wir dieses jahr noch machen wars wirklich so schlimm?  wat für musik wa des denn ?


----------



## Die Gummitanke (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ganz einfach: dabei

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> des können  wir dieses jahr noch machen wars wirklich so schlimm?  wat für musik wa des denn ?




Apres Ski Hits 1935-2000:q


----------



## Stingray (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn der Kapitän meine gesammelten Werke in der Kuttereigenen Stereoanlage zum besten gibt ...





Wulli schrieb:


> Vazz... Das wird ja ne langweilige Tour, wenn Toffee noch nicht mal Musik mitbringt!!:q:q:q
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, wir hören wieder das allseits beliebte: "Wal! da bläst er!!"
> 
> ...



@Wulli: Solange Du dann hoch zum Käppi gehst, und der Mukke eigenhändig den Hahn abdrehst, ist doch alles beim alten ... :vik:

V.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Am Starrrrt :q


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Melde hiermit, dass das Dortmund Dream Team bestehend aus Hinnerk und Honeyball in 2008 wieder dabei ist !!! :vik:
(Ist also nix mit Rumferkeln an Board :m)


....und ich freu mich auf Euch :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

möchte auch mit.......,aber bitte erstmal mit fragezeichen,da ich evtl. anfang august zum lehrgang muß...Den genauen termin erfahre ich anfang mai


stefan


----------



## norge_klaus (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dabei !

Bitte Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus in die Teilnehmerliste aufnehmen.

Gruß #h#h#h

Klaus


----------



## ralle (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wird zwar zeitlich stressig - aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich 

dann tragt mal angelcarsten und mich mit ein !!


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

#hBin natürlich auch wieder dabei#h


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



ralle schrieb:


> Wird zwar zeitlich stressig - aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich
> 
> dann tragt mal angelcarsten und mich mit ein !!



Und merk schon mal vor, alle einäugigen osteuropäischen Kellnerinnen im Umkreis von 50km zwischenzeitlich auszubürgern...:m


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wäre gerne dabei!! Habe aber leider ein großes Familientreffen an dem Tag und meine Sippe würde mir den Kopf abreißen wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Also ist damit mein Platz frei.

Sven


----------



## Toto (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und merk schon mal vor, alle einäugigen osteuropäischen Kellnerinnen im Umkreis von 50km zwischenzeitlich auszubürgern...:m


 
Wie, gabs letztes Jahr keine neuen Geschichtchen ... sowas, da fährt man einmal ned mit und schon passiert nix .. #c

Übrigens, die war nix osteuropäisch - nur einäugig. Ich glaub eher das war Carsten der da in seinem Zustand plötzlich flüssig ostsibirische Volkslieder zum Besten gegeben hat 

Sieht wohl so aus, dass das dieses Jahr wieder mit der Tour klappt ... ergo DABEI !

Grüße,

Thorsten


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

in 2007 war ich ja selbst nicht dabei, aber dafür dieses Jahr wieder...
Wer ist denn schon am Vortag auf Trainingstour?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hiho,

gibts iwie besondere Regeln oder so oder ganz "normales" schönes ruhiges Angeln vom Kutter?

Wenn dies der Fall sein solle würde ich sagen , dass ich mitkomme


----------



## Toffee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> gibts iwie besondere Regeln oder so oder ganz "normales" schönes ruhiges Angeln vom Kutter?
> 
> Wenn dies der Fall sein solle würde ich sagen , dass ich mitkomme


 
Alles andere als "normal" und ruhig*fg*|laola:

Scherz beiseite, besonders ist nur , dass die Plätze vor dem Angeln ausgelost werden und nach dem Mittag die Plätze einmal gewechselt werden: Jemand der vormittags in der Mitte stand, bekommt für den Nachmittag einen Heckplatz und umgekehrt.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## mightyeagle69 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*@ Franky D.......

soll das eine normale Fahrt werden oder eine XL-Tour ???
Sprich früher am Fisch.......längere angelzeit etc.

Dies ist natürlich für die Leute die eine längere anreise haben viel attraktiver!Da wir aus dem Rhein/Main Gebiet kommen & eine recht lange anfahrt hätten wäre nur eine XL-Tour von interesse.



Cheers 

MightyEagle
*


----------



## Keule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

büdde keule und *sein * schweet mit auf die liste nehmen. wir sind dabei!


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> möchte auch mit.......,aber bitte erstmal mit fragezeichen,da ich evtl. anfang august zum lehrgang muß...Den genauen termin erfahre ich anfang mai
> 
> 
> stefan


 

ich setzt dich mal auf die nachrückerliste


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> gibts iwie besondere Regeln oder so oder ganz "normales" schönes ruhiges Angeln vom Kutter?
> 
> Wenn dies der Fall sein solle würde ich sagen , dass ich mitkomme


 
kommst auch erst mal auf die nachrückerliste von den regeln eigentlich nix besonderes nur so wie es Toffee schon wunderbar erklärt hat.


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Keule schrieb:


> büdde keule und *sein *schweet mit auf die liste nehmen. wir sind dabei!


 
wart ihr letztes jahr schon dabei? falls nich setzte ich euch erst mal auf die nachrücker


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> *@ Franky D.......*
> 
> *soll das eine normale Fahrt werden oder eine XL-Tour ???*
> *Sprich früher am Fisch.......längere angelzeit etc.*
> ...


 
wird eine ganznormale angeltour mit der Langeland also zu normalen Abfahrtszeiten


----------



## pitus02 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> wart ihr letztes jahr schon dabei? falls nich setzte ich euch erst mal auf die nachrücker



Yep waren Sie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Yep waren Sie !!!!!!!!!


 
ok danke für den hinweis sie sehen jetzt auf der richtigen liste


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wenn noch Platz ist dann bin ich dabei... muß sich ja mal lohnen an die Küste gezogen zu sein :m


----------



## Keule (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ pitus: thx 

@ franky: jo, wie pitus schon sagt, wir waren schon mehrfach dabei...


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Franky D, kannst Du uns (Hinnerk und mir) noch 2 Plätze dazu packen?
Unsere Töchter haben auch Anspruch angemeldet, nachdem sie ja bei der Trainingstour in Eckernförde vor 2 Jahren schon dabei waren...


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn noch Platz ist dann bin ich dabei... muß sich ja mal lohnen an die Küste gezogen zu sein :m


 
kommst auch erstmal noch auf die nachrückerliste


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Franky D, kannst Du uns (Hinnerk und mir) noch 2 Plätze dazu packen?
> Unsere Töchter haben auch Anspruch angemeldet, nachdem sie ja bei der Trainingstour in Eckernförde vor 2 Jahren schon dabei waren...


 
ok geht klar


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin moin Franky D

ich, *troutmaster69* und *dorschjaeger1887* möchten auch gerne mit! 
Geht da noch was?

Gruss, troutmaster


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Moin moin Franky D
> 
> ich, *troutmaster69* und *dorschjaeger1887* möchten auch gerne mit!
> Geht da noch was?
> ...


 
freilich geht da noch was kommt aber auch erst mal auf die nachrückerliste


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Sehr schön, danke!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Da der Boardie Kutter Cup ja ursprünglich wohl mal das Ziel hatte, daß Boardies sich gegenseitig kennenlernen können, verstehe ich nicht, daß die bisherigen Teilnehmer ( oder deren Verwandte) wieder mal gesetzt werden und alle neuen auf eine Nachrückerliste gesetzt werden. Das ähnelt eher Cliquenwirtschaft! Normalerweise müßte bei wirklichem Kennenlernwunsch doch der Grundsatz gelten, "Wer zuerst kommt, malt....". Und: " Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft...."


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

wir haben es die letzten jahre so gehandhabt weil auf die die dabei waren meist mehr verlass ist so das am ende kurz vor der tour nicht noch welche abspringen was natürlich nicht heise soll das auf die neueinsteiger kein verlass ist. Ich werde es aber so handhaben das nach einer gewissen frist die Liste mit den nachrückern besetzt wird,


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

da ja im voraus bezahlt wird, verstehe ich das mit dem verlass nicht. wenn das schiff voll ist, nachrückerliste oki, wenn dann jemand abspringt, wird nachgerückt. aber die derzeitige handhabung und damit auch die der letzten jahre sieht für mich für die nachrücker eher danach aus, daß sie sich glücklich schätzen dürfen, in einen elitären kreis aufzusteigen. aber ich gönne ihnen ihr lottoglück.


----------



## Toffee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,
Bei den ersten Boardie-Kuttertouren wurde das so gehandhabt , dass aus der Nachrückerliste die freien Plätze ausgelost wurden.
Ich kann die Gemüter aber beruhigen, da es in den letzten Jahren immer vorgekommen ist , dass welche Monatelang vorher "Ja" gesagt, aber letztendlich nicht bezahlt haben. 

Letztes Jahr mußten wir auf den letzten Drücker noch welche aus dem Bekanntenkreis organisieren , um die Tour zu komplettieren.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne , waren wir letztes Jahr 34 Angler/innen . Somit hätten wir dieses Jahr 6 vakannte Plätze von vornherein.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher , dass diejenigen , die als Nachrücker sich am schnellsten anmelden, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei sind.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich sach mal das ich auf jeden Fall Bock habe und mitkomme (wenn man als nachrücker mitkommt)


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich sach mal das ich auf jeden Fall Bock habe und mitkomme (wenn man als nachrücker mitkommt)


 
wie gesagt dadurch das wir letztes jahr nur 34leute waren stehen die chancen sehr gut für die nachrücker mit zu kommen


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ja da melde ich mich mal zurück. Hab zwar noch kein Internet,aber dafür werd ich ab und an mal von der Leitung meines Bruders vorbeischauen... Freut mich, dass meine Honeymaus dabei ist. Denk an die Zäpfchen.... #6

Wenn ich wieder WWW habe bin ich täglich wieder hier. Wenn was ist dann PN!!!

Weitermachen....#6


----------



## symphy (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hi,
das finde ich ja schon wieder geil hier mit alten hasen und vorrang ,da vergeht einem von vornerein schon mal die lust mitzukommen 

wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst ist die besser variante meine ich ist auf keinen anderen bezogen wünsche euch viel spaß und krumme ruten#6


----------



## Franky D (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja da melde ich mich mal zurück. Hab zwar noch kein Internet,aber dafür werd ich ab und an mal von der Leitung meines Bruders vorbeischauen... Freut mich, dass meine Honeymaus dabei ist. Denk an die Zäpfchen.... #6
> 
> Wenn ich wieder WWW habe bin ich täglich wieder hier. Wenn was ist dann PN!!!
> 
> Weitermachen....#6


 
ah da isser ja

moinsen dennis hab schon gedacht du wärst verschollen oder auf der Ostsee untergegangen :q


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hey, Dennis, Du weißt doch, ohne meine Zäpfchen geh ich noch nicht mal auf'n Tretboot im Parkteich...:m

So, liebe potenzielle Kuttertourneulinge, jetzt macht Euch man nicht gleich ins Hemdchen, dass wir Euch im Regen stehen lassen. Das hat der Franky garantiert nicht so geplant und auf der Liste ist ja ohnehin noch genug Platz.
Wir hatten bisher auf jeder Tour welche von den Vorjahren dabei und auch Neulinge und bisher hat noch keiner weinen müssen, weil er nicht mehr mitkam.
Vorschlag zur weiteren Organisation:
Wir lassen es bis Monatsende so wie es ist und schauen dann mal, wieviele Leute sich wirklich hier gemeldet haben. Wenn wir daraus dann 'ne feste Liste machen, die wir nach unten hin auffüllen, dann klappt das auch.

Und wer jetzt meint, hier den Lauten machen zu müssen und schon im Vorfeld -und dann wahrscheinlich auch noch grundlos- rumzustänkern, der sollte sich selbst mal Gedanken machen, ob er mental in eine Truppe passt, die zu fast 100% aus Leuten besteht, die in erster Linie alle gemeinsam Spaß haben wollen. 
Die Fahrt ist weder günstiger als alle anderen Ausfahrten noch gibt es für irgendwen 'ne Fischgarantie oder sowas. Wem es also nur auf's Angeln ankommt und die Clique an Board sonst schnurz ist, der kann sich auch auf jeden anderen Kutter stellen oder 'ne andere Ausfahrt planen. 

Alle anderen sollten sicherheitshalber vorab mal die alten Kuttertourberichte lesen, um zu wissen, auf was sie sich einlassen...:m :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Gute gebrüllt Löwe äh Honey 

Und zu dem höheren Preis und der fehlenden Fanggarantie hat 
man noch Sackangelnde Dortmundfans an Bord... :q


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und zu dem höheren Preis und der fehlenden Fanggarantie hat man noch Sackangelnde Dortmundfans an Bord...


...die aber auch gelegentlich das Anfüttern übernehmen !!! :m:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!

MFT-Liz und ich würden uns auch gerne anmelden für die Tour!
Wenn also noch zwei Plätze frei sind, dann nehmt uns bitte in die Liste auf.:m


----------



## Toto (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> in 2007 war ich ja selbst nicht dabei, aber dafür dieses Jahr wieder...
> Wer ist denn schon am Vortag auf Trainingstour?


 
** Aufzeig **

Klar sollten wir da schonmal vorab nen Tag rausfahren, hat zwar in der Vergangenheit nie so wirklich viel Fisch gebracht aber jede Menge Spass #6

Davon abgesehen lohnt sich die Strecke Frankfurt -> laboe für mich auch nicht wirklich für den einen Tag... ergo zusätzliche Ausfahrt am Samstag 

Sollen wir dafür vllt nen Extra-Trööt aufmachen um zu schauen, wer noch alles mitkommt ?

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Bulli (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Toto schrieb:


> ** Aufzeig **
> 
> Klar sollten wir da schonmal vorab nen Tag rausfahren, hat zwar in der Vergangenheit nie so wirklich viel Fisch gebracht aber jede Menge Spass #6
> 
> ...


 
09.08.2008 ist ein Samstag


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hey, Dennis, Du weißt doch, ohne meine Zäpfchen geh ich noch nicht mal auf'n Tretboot im Parkteich...:m
> 
> So, liebe potenzielle Kuttertourneulinge, jetzt macht Euch man nicht gleich ins Hemdchen, dass wir Euch im Regen stehen lassen. Das hat der Franky garantiert nicht so geplant und auf der Liste ist ja ohnehin noch genug Platz.
> Wir hatten bisher auf jeder Tour welche von den Vorjahren dabei und auch Neulinge und bisher hat noch keiner weinen müssen, weil er nicht mehr mitkam.
> ...


 
so hatte ich des eh gedacht bis zum monatsende und dann wird aufgfüllt


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> MFT-Liz und ich würden uns auch gerne anmelden für die Tour!
> Wenn also noch zwei Plätze frei sind, dann nehmt uns bitte in die Liste auf.:m


 
Moinsen dirk ich setzt euch beide auch erst mal auf die nachrückerliste aber das sollte kein problem sein das ihr noch auf die richtige liste kommt


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Franky,

Platz 25/26 paßt doch schon!!!#6


Wenn 40 Plätze da sind...

Oder hab ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ne sorry dirk war en fehler meiner seits ihr kommt erst mal auf die nachrücker aber die Teilnehmerliste wird am ende diesen monats mit den nachrückern aufgefüllt aber da wir diese jahr eh 5plätze mehr als letztes haben müsstet ihr aufjedenfall mitkommen können


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ahhh, jetzt ja!

Dann wirds ja vielleicht mal was, mit dem zusammen auf der Langeland Dorsche jagen...:vik:

edit: Werden die Plätze verlost???


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ahhh, jetzt ja!
> 
> Dann wirds ja vielleicht mal was, mit dem zusammen auf der Langeland Dorsche jagen...:vik:


 
aber hallo ich hoffs endlich mal auch dann müssen wir weitangereisten den jungs von der Küste mal zeigen wie man richtig angelt


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Oha, besser den Hafen nicht soooo weit aufreißen!!!:q

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oha, besser den Hafen nicht soooo weit aufreißen!!!:q
> 
> Schaun wir mal...


 
joa mal schaun und noch en bisschen was bis dahin austüftel |bigeyes dann sollte das schon laufen


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> aber hallo ich hoffs endlich mal auch dann müssen wir weitangereisten den jungs von der Küste mal zeigen wie man richtig angelt



Franky, 
Du hast nur Glück, das genau an diesem Tag meine Montagen in Richtung Hardangerfjordgrund rauschen. Sonst hätte ich Euch Südländer.... Naja, was solls. Wäre ansonsten gern dabeigewesen.:vik:

Viel Spaß und dickes Petri.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin 

ich wollte dieses Jahr auch unbedingt dabei sein  und bei dem Heimspiel ist Anwesenheit ja eigentlich auch Pflicht, aber ausgerechnet im August  muß  ich auf der Adria unterwegs sein, naja nächstes Jahr dann...vieleicht...

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

...und ich wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei.

Ines#h


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Ines schrieb:


> ...und ich wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei.
> 
> Ines#h


 
darf ich das jetzt als anmeldung sehen?


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ja klar, das soll eine Anmeldung sein!

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Ines schrieb:


> Ja klar, das soll eine Anmeldung sein!
> 
> Gruß, Ines


 
ok stehst auf der liste


----------



## Reppi (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Schreib mich mal bei der Füllmasse auf......|rolleyes


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Mal noch was organisatorisches. Da gibt es unweit vom Hafen einen Italiener, der hat sowas von eine gute Fischsuppe, da sollten wir uns unbedingt zum Essen am Vorabend treffen.


----------



## Toto (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Mal noch was organisatorisches. Da gibt es unweit vom Hafen einen Italiener, der hat sowas von eine gute Fischsuppe, da sollten wir uns unbedingt zum Essen am Vorabend treffen.


 
.... sofern das mit dem Vorabend klappt ... ich hab das ja mit den Daten und Tagen auch ganz verpeilt, wir fahren ja dann dieses Jahr schon am Samstag raus |bigeyes

(jaaaa, der 09.08.08 ist ein Samstag -> hab das nu nur ich verpeilt oder wie |peinlich)


Das wird natürlich mit der Anreise dann etwas komplizierter WEIL mit Urlaub am Freitag wird das nüscht bei mir.

Da bleibt dann alternativ zum Trainingstag vorher nur noch eine Chill-Out Tour am Sonntag.... |gaehn:

Irgendwelche Vorschläge ?!?


----------



## Toffee (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Mal noch was organisatorisches. Da gibt es unweit vom Hafen einen Italiener, der hat sowas von eine gute Fischsuppe, da sollten wir uns unbedingt zum Essen am Vorabend treffen.


 
Hast du mal den Chinesen am Hafen ausprobiert?Kann den nur empfehlen!#6Wäre auch eine Option.....

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Naja Samstag is doch für die weiterwech als Hamburg kommen nur Vorteile oder? Wenn wir sonntagsfahren und es kommen lLeudde aus Dortmund oder so mit die sind dann ja spät nachts wieder @home und nächsten Tag los zur arbeit?? Naja...


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jau, Toto, ich hab's auch erst gestern gepeilt, dass schon Samstag *der* Tag ist !!!
Ist aber für uns um Längen besser, weil nicht nur Papa montags arbeiten muss, sondern Töchterchen auch noch den ersten Schultag nach den Ferien hat.
Ist also nix mit Chill-Out-Tour und die übliche Trainingsrunde fällt dann auch ins Wasser...
Wir machen dass jetzt so, dass die ganze Familie den Wohnwagen ans Auto hängt und wir am Donnerstag anreisen. Freitag ist dann erst Familientag und abends das berühmte Abendvortreffen in einem geeigneten Futtertempel, ich hoffe mit allen üblichen Verdächtigen!!! Hab noch nicht mit Heinrich abgesprochen, wie seine Familie das macht (Wohnwagen? Wann Anreise?), aber so oder so wird er wohl kaum erst Samstagmorgen ankommen...
Schade ist nur, dass die Campingplätze ringsum in der Hochsaison nur Buchungen für ganze Wochen annehmen und nicht für nur 3 Übernachtungen...
Hat vielleicht noch jemand 'nen Tipp für 'nen Campingplatz im Umkreis???


----------



## Toto (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hmm, okay das leuchtet ein ... aber dann werde ich komplett passen, weil sich das für den einen Tag ja nicht wirklich lohnt. 

Davon abgesehen sind wir 3 Wochen vorher eh auf Fehmarn und dann wird das mit dem Samstag zu hektisch - daher gebt meinen Platz in der Liste bitte an einen der Nachrücker...

Schade, aber wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass und viele Dorsche #6

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Toto schrieb:


> Hmm, okay das leuchtet ein ... aber dann werde ich komplett passen, weil sich das für den einen Tag ja nicht wirklich lohnt.
> 
> Davon abgesehen sind wir 3 Wochen vorher eh auf Fehmarn und dann wird das mit dem Samstag zu hektisch - daher gebt meinen Platz in der Liste bitte an einen der Nachrücker...
> 
> ...


 
ok hab dich von der liste genommen


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so leute jetzt haben wir den ersten märz ich werde jetzt die liste mit den nachrückern auffüllen und jeder der sich jetzt anmeldet egal ob er schon mal dabei war oder nicht bekommt ein freien platzt der liste wenn die liste voll ist wird wieder eine nachrückerliste geführt.


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so leutzt haltet euch ran es gibt noch 8freie plätze zu besetzen


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Einen Platz brauche ich noch für einen Kumpel von mir,der auch letztes Jahr dabei war


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

kein thema wird vermerkt


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

noch 7 freie plätze


----------



## jensen32 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Würde gern dabei sein

Freu mich schon

Gruss von Jensen32 alias Jens


----------



## Rick (8. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dabei #h

Gruß
Richard


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok ihr beiden seit dabei


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Der Vorjahressieger bittet den Vorjahresgrößtenfänger, dessen Namen in Sylverpasi abzuändern..... lol 

Ich werde versuchen, wie immer mein BESTES zu geben, um meinen Titel des Vorjahres zu verteidigen.... Männerzzzzz... DAT WIRD NICHT LEICHT FÜR EUCH.... *Heimspiel...!!!*

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Der Vorjahressieger bittet den Vorjahresgrößtenfänger, dessen Namen in Sylverpasi abzuändern..... lol
> 
> Ich werde versuchen, wie immer mein BESTES zu geben, um meinen Titel des Vorjahres zu verteidigen.... Männerzzzzz... DAT WIRD NICHT LEICHT FÜR EUCH.... *Heimspiel...!!!*
> 
> Weitermachen...#6#6#6


 
ups sry schon geändert


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> ups sry schon geändert



Wenn Du dann noch das erste i hinterm S in y änderst, dann wäre das fantastisch lol #g


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

immer diese extrawünsche =)


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Sacht mal, Ihr Kutterfreaks,

habt Ihr nicht auch Lust, mal so richtig am Fisch dabei zu sein???
In 2009 startet nämlich die nächste Boardie-Norgetour. 
Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch mit dabei zu haben...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sacht mal, Ihr Kutterfreaks,
> 
> habt Ihr nicht auch Lust, mal so richtig am Fisch dabei zu sein???
> In 2009 startet nämlich die nächste Boardie-Norgetour.
> Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch mit dabei zu haben...:vik:



Wir halten da heute Abend Familienrat drüber!!!|rolleyes

Aber voraussichtlich werden wir (MFT-Liz u ich) diesmal endlich mitfahren können...:q:q:q:z:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hab's extra mal hier erwähnt, nach dem letzten Mal einige nachgefragt haben, wann wir denn wieder so 'ne Tour machen...
Und nachdem es in 2008 gescheitert ist, kann man es ja mal zur Langfristplanung 2009 überdenken...

Aber drüber reden sollten wir dann auch fairerweise im entsprechenden Thread.

In 2008 ist erstmal wieder Kuttern angesagt, diesmal wieder mit NRW-Beteiligung damit der Sülwerpausi nicht zu sehr abhebt


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nix abheben. Ich hab schon ein paar Pilker dabei, die mich auf dem Boden halten ....


----------



## Franky D (13. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

keine sorge die südländer haben auch noch mitsprache recht bin ja auch noch da



Noch 5 Plätze sind zu vergeben


----------



## Heggi (18. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo Leute,
Ich wäre auch gerne wieder mit dabei.:q:q Also setzt mich bitte mit auf die Teilnehmerliste.:g Grüße aus Lübeck Heggi.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok bist dabei


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Termin würde passen #6

Wäre gern dabei...


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nimm Gummis mit!


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ SP


> Nimm Gummis mit!


 
Hab ich in der Brieftasche ....

Und zum angeln, gibt es nichts besseres #6


----------



## Ines (19. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> gern dabei...



Finde ich ja gut, Micha.
Wer hat Dich denn überredet?|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ SP
> 
> 
> Hab ich in der Brieftasche ....
> ...



Ja sag ich doch :vik:


----------



## JapanRot (20. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Tach !!!
Also ich bin auch dabei. Setze mich bitte mit auf die Liste Franky.
So...heute Abend gehts um 20:00 Uhr Nordrheinwestfälischer Zeit wieder "hoch" in Richtung Weissenhaus. Bis zum 28.03. "residiere" ich dann wieder in unserer Hütte.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hey Du Radde... Hast DU schon ein Visum bei mir beantragt??? Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja???


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Ines



> Wer hat Dich denn überredet


 
Es ist sehr schwer mich zu überreden....:q , aber ich kann dich doch nicht mit so vielen (angel-)verrückten alleine lassen ....................................................:q


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Fischkoopp und JapanRot seid dabei hab euch auf die liste übernommen

So noch 3freie Plätze


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moinsen leute wie mir eben mitgeteilt wurde wurde mein Mitorganisator Sylverpasi Gesperrt die Tour wird trotz alledem Stattfinden und er wird auch daran teilnehmen!

Es gibt noch 3 freie Plätze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich sach mal das ich auf jeden Fall Bock habe und mitkomme (wenn man als nachrücker mitkommt)


 

moin malte, schön das du auch dabei bist#6
fahren wir wieder zusammen |kopfkrat
was iss mit phillip-kommt der nicht mit?


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also hiermit melde ich mal den Martin (MartinaK) und mich mit an.
Aber nur wenn Toffee "keine" Mitbestimmung bei der Boardmusik hat.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Diese Ankündigung (Drohung)von ihm und eine Kostprobe seiner "Musik" beim letzten Boarditreffen in H am Kanal hat uns bisher davon abgehalten uns anzumelden..|supergri
Ich will keine "Harald Juhnke Schunkellieder" hören....bitte , bitte nicht.Neeiiinn .:v
Geschmäcker sind verschieden, meine Mucke wäre da ne Alternative....aber  auch das wär nix für alle...
Bitte Toffee, hab Erbarmen. Ich schenke dir auch ne Familienpackung Toffee - fee, ok?:m
Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf die Tour.
Martin war noch nie aufm Kutter und ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr.
Aber wir sind ja unter Experten.
Lieben Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok jungs seit dabei keine sorge für die Boardmusik wir eigens ein Dj mitgebracht


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So noch EIN freier platz


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Keine Sorge, den füllen wir auch noch auf....


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, den füllen wir auch noch auf....


 
Aufjedenfall kriegen wir den noch voll


----------



## Buster (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

schon gefüllt :q
ich will aufs Meeeeeeer - ich würde also gerne wenn ich darf


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> des können wir dieses jahr noch machen wars wirklich so schlimm? wat für musik wa des denn ?


Schlimmer...viel schlimmer...die Kostprobe auf dem AB treff hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verdaut,,...boooaaahh ej, Kegelclub Sauflieder....(Es gibt nur eeeiiiiin Iiiiiidol ...das heisst Haaaaarald Juuuuhhhkeee) und son müll...neee, toffee, nicht böse sein, aber das war Körperverletzung, echt...lass das bloss sein auf der Kuttertour , obwohl..August, da isses warm, und Schwimmen kannst doch auch,oder....hähähähäh
LG
Uwe#h


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok Buster kommst auf die Liste somit wären alle plätze belegt und wer sich jetzt nch anmelden möchte kommt auf die NAchrückerliste


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> schon gefüllt :q
> ich will aufs Meeeeeeer - ich würde also gerne wenn ich darf


 
Goil Buster, dass du dabei bist.
Hast du eigentlich eine passende Rute? Wir angeln doch sicher mit Gummis oder?
Brauchst du da vielleicht leihweise eine von meinen?
Vielleicht eine bestimmte???|supergri
Und ne Mitfahrgelegenheit??
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Buster (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na das hört sich doch klasse an - da werd ich demnächst hoffentlich mal bei Dir vorbeikommen - zum gemeinsamen "Wettwedeln" und "Gummiverbrauchen" :q

Und Mitfahrgelegenheit klingt auch gut - warum soll man mit 2 Autos fahren wenn wir 3 doch in eines passen - es sei denn Du schleppst wieder 160 kg Tackle mit Dir rum #h
Zur Not habe ich bis dahin aber endlich meinen Neuen - da werden erstmal einige Gewässer im näheren und weitern Umkreis gestürmt. *brummbrumm*


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hmm, das aber boardferkelverdächtig...tztztz..das solte man doch eventuell mal prüfen lassen....:q:q:q
Gruß
Uwe#c


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch klasse an - da werd ich demnächst hoffentlich mal bei Dir vorbeikommen - zum gemeinsamen "Wettwedeln" und "Gummiverbrauchen" :q


 
uh das klingt doch verdammt Ferkelverdächtig und schreit nacch einem Tatüüü  Honeyball wo bist du


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

schon längst gepeeeetzt...hihihi|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Honeyball (27. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> hmm, das aber boardferkelverdächtig...tztztz..das solte man doch eventuell mal prüfen lassen....:q:q:q
> Gruß
> Uwe#c





Franky D schrieb:


> uh das klingt doch verdammt Ferkelverdächtig und schreit nacch einem Tatüüü  Honeyball wo bist du



Schon zur Stelle !!!!
Und damit erst überhaupt keine Fragen aufkommen:
Für diesen obszönen Vorschlag 


Buster schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch klasse an - da werd ich demnächst hoffentlich mal bei Dir vorbeikommen - zum gemeinsamen "Wettwedeln" und "Gummiverbrauchen" :q


gibt's natürlich ein




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





:q:q:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Es gibt doch noch Gerechtigkeit auf dieser Welt..Danke, Danke!!|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Buster (31. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

och menno - olle Petze *Zunge rausstreck* |motz:

Nun nochmal ne Frage: Ich hab gelesen das "Angeschein" auf Kuttern ja auch Pflicht ist - nun habe ich nen Kumpel der auch gerne mitkommen würde und sich auf die Nachrückliste eintragen lassen würde. Leider hat er aber noch keinen Angelschein - hat es da überhaupt Sinn sich hier zu melden oder wie wird sowas auf Kuttern gehandhabt ?
Ich hab zwar den Angelschein - war aber noch nie auf nem Kutter zum angeln - deswegen will ich ja auch unbedingt mit und mir von Euch mal Tips geben lassen - ich hoffe doch Ihr geizt nicht mit Info für nen Kutterneuling...


----------



## vazzquezz (31. März 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

... und wenn er noch keinen Schein hat:

Ist ja bis zur Tour noch "lots´a time" ... 

Ansonsten gibt´s auch noch den S-H-Touri-Schein!

V.


----------



## norge_klaus (28. April 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Boardies,
wir brauchen noch einen Tip für die Übernachtung von Freitag auf Samstag und Samstag auf Sonntag. 5*****sind bei der Unterkunft nicht notwendig#h, aber trocken und sauber und legger Frühstück wäre nicht schlecht.#h#h#h

Gruß &#h#h#h

Stadtmaus & Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wieso haben wir bis jetzt eigentlich noch keine Nachrücker???


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa weil wir dieses jahr ein paar plätze mehr zu verfügung hatten und es bis jetzt genau aufging


----------



## angelcarsten (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Morgen Männer,morgen Dennis:vik:

Franky wann legst du los mit der Kohle  wollen langsam bezahlen.

Wie das so aus sieht ist dieses Jahr nicht so viel los hier im Forum.

Naja freue mich schon riesig auf euch alle und dieses Jahr geht der Pokal in den Süden.:q:q:q

gruss Carsten


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

wegen der Kohle des wollte peter anfung juni machen kann aber mit hm nochmal rücksprache halten. Und von meiner geografischen lage würde der pokal sofern du ihn kriegst in den Norden wandern^^


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*So Männerz!!! Ich übernehme die Finanzlage...

Ich werde hier Anfang Juni jedem Teilnehmer meine Kontoverbindung via PN zukommen lassen. Ich werde es so beibehalten, wie Franky es am Anfang des Thema´s geschrieben hat...

Bis Juni kann ja noch viel passieren...

Ich werde dann eine Liste machen, wo immer aktuell zu lesen ist, wer bezahlt hat und wer nicht... 

Nachrücker sind auf jeden Fall willkommen!!!

Ich muss dann aber auch wissen, wer für wen mitbezahlt, damit sich nix überschneidet...*



Franky D schrieb:


> Anfang Juni wird Sylverpasi seine Bankverbindung per PN an euch rausschicken ,darin is auch das Zahlungsziel angegeben.
> Wer dann bis zum 15.6.08 nicht überwiesen hat,wird aus der Liste gestrichen und einer aus der Nachrückerliste nimmt den Platz ein.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stingray (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Bin die erste Juniwoche im Urlaub. Also mich nicht gleich von der Liste Streichen, wenn keiner etwas von mir hört. Überweise dann gleich in der zweiten Juniwoche .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Männer
setzt mich mal bitte auf die Nachrückerliste, ich glaub das darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> setzt mich mal bitte auf die Nachrückerliste, ich glaub das darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen #6
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
jo Chris wird gemacht setzt dich auf die nachrücker


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ich kann leider nicht aber 2009 auf alle fälle, den spaß möchte ich auch mal mitmachen :m


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

da ralle leider abgesagt hat wird sein platz mit nem nachrücker besetzt


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!

Bin auch erst ab Mitte Juni aus Norge zurück also bitte nicht gleich streichen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin auch erst ab Mitte Juni aus Norge zurück also bitte nicht gleich streichen.



Mal schaun....|bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich weiß wo Du wohnst mein Alter


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo Du wohnst mein Alter


 

und ich weis wo sein Haus schläft


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin umgezogen HAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin umgezogen HAHAHAAAAAA


 
mist |bigeyes hab ich ja ganz vergessen


----------



## Honeyball (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wohnst Du jetzt in Eutin oder in Malente, Dennis ???:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das sag ich Dir nicht..... Vielleicht sag ich es Dir aufm Kudder, wenn Du nicht wieder reiherst!!!! #6


----------



## pitus02 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

#hMoinsen,
Leute ich habe vergessen Pöppi mit anzumelden #cund hol das hiermit nach #q

PÖPPI also bitteeeee eintragen #6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #hMoinsen,
> Leute ich habe vergessen Pöppi mit anzumelden #cund hol das hiermit nach #q
> 
> PÖPPI also bitteeeee eintragen #6#6#6


 
ok muss ihn aber auf die nachrücker setzen


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #hMoinsen,
> Leute ich habe vergessen Pöppi mit anzumelden #cund hol das hiermit nach #q
> 
> PÖPPI also bitteeeee eintragen #6#6#6



Oooooh oooohhh... Hoffentlich musst Du dafür keine Kiste spendieren...|uhoh:


----------



## Honeyball (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Das sag ich Dir nicht..... Vielleicht sag ich es Dir aufm Kudder, wenn Du nicht wieder reiherst!!!! #6



Ich mein ja nur, damit Du keine Abmahngebühr wegen falscher Impressumsangaben auf Deiner Homepage aufgebrummt bekommst....:vik:

...ich hätte Dich nämlich eher hier




vermutet...#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Verdammt!|bigeyes


----------



## Honeyball (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ha, meine neues Programm "Pasi-Finder 1.0" hat sich gerade geupdated und eingetragen, wo es Dich gestern abend gesehen hat...:vik:

Ich muss mal an der Geschwindigkeit arbeiten, damit die Pasi-Satelliten-Cam die Bilder aktueller online stellt... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## pitus02 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Oooooh oooohhh... Hoffentlich musst Du dafür keine Kiste spendieren...|uhoh:



#4 schon bestellt, da ich ja den Ersten machen werde:q|uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ha, meine neues Programm "Pasi-Finder 1.0" hat sich gerade geupdated und eingetragen, wo es Dich gestern abend gesehen hat...:vik:
> 
> Ich muss mal an der Geschwindigkeit arbeiten, damit die Pasi-Satelliten-Cam die Bilder aktueller online stellt... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Pasi-Satellit! Ja nee is klar!!!|uhoh::vik:


----------



## Franky D (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ja leute was is jetzt würde jemand bei ner evtl trainings session mitmachen? letztes jahr sollte es ja auch eine geben aber die gabs ja dann net


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja leute was is jetzt würde jemand bei ner evtl trainings session mitmachen? letztes jahr sollte es ja auch eine geben aber die gabs ja dann net


Hi,hört sich ja prinzipiell gut an.#6
wie soll denn so eine Trainings - Session von statten gehen?
Schreib doch bitte ein wenig Infos darüber, ich hätte, wenn alles passt, eventuell Interesse daran.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!|wavey:

Liz und ich sind wahrscheinlich auch schon Freitag oben...:q
Trainingssession eben!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

gut wenn ihr freitags oben seit gebt bescheid dann werd ich vorbeischaun


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> gut wenn ihr freitags oben seit gebt bescheid dann werd ich vorbeischaun



Ja, willste mitkommen fischen oder abends zum Bierchen schlabbern kommen?

Wenn du nämlich mit auf die Langeland willst, dann muß ich drei Plätze reservieren...


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also seit ihr am Freitag schon oben gut dann komm ichzum fischen  mit dann tu mal 3Plätze reservieren wies mit abends ausschaut weis ich noch net weil ich selbst fahren werde und für mich noch die schaiz 0,0promille grenze gilt aber man kann ja auch was ohne alc trinken aber des mit abends werden wir sehen aber beim Kuttern bin ich dabei


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich ruf dann heut Abend bei Franzi an und mach drei Plätze klar!:q

Wo hast'n deine Unterkunft?


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also, nachdem ich ja im letzten Jahr passen musste, nur mal zur Erinnerung an die Jahre davor.
Da haben wir uns immer am Vorabend mit allen, die schon vor Ort waren, zum gemütlichen Massenspachteln (Grünkohl oder Griechisch) getroffen.
Ich hab jeweils einen genügend großen Tisch reserviert, sobald ich wusste, wieviel Leute kommen werden. Selbstverständlich kann ich diesen Job auch dieses Mal übernehmen. Wir sind mit der ganzen Familie und Wohnwagen schon ab Donnerstag auf irgend einem Campingplatz in der Nähe.

Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Restaurant in Laboe oder Nähe, das wir ins Auge fassen sollten? Wichtig ist, dass man auch nach dem Essen noch ein bis 10 Bierchen zusammen trinken kann und der Wirt nicht mit den Hufen scharrt, weil er den Platz braucht.


----------



## Toffee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Honeyball
Der Chinese an der Promenade ist allererste Sahne!!den könnte ich empfehlen.
Weitere Vorschläge?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hey Herr der Schweine!#h

Auf welchem Campingplatz seid ihr denn?
Wollte mit Liz nämlich wieder auf den "Fördeblick".
Der ist echt gut!#6
Hatten deshalb auch eher an legger grillen am Abend gedacht...:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nö, keine weiteren Vorschläge!

Chinese ist gut, Promenade ist auch gut #6#6#6

Vorschlag: Treffen beim Chinesen am Freitagabend um 19:30 Uhr
Wer mit will, einfach hier rein posten.
Ich führ die Liste und reserviere den Tisch für uns!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dirk, Fördeblick wäre gut.

Die nehmen aber bisher alle in der Hauptsaison keine Reservierungen für nur 3 Nächte an, sonst könnten wir das gleich fest machen.
Ich hab bisher gedacht, wir nehmen, was noch frei ist...


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Dirk ich hab mein Lager für 2Wochen in Sierksdorf in ner Ferienwohnung aufgeschlagen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Oh, dachte das wäre kein Problem!|kopfkrat
Aber jetzt wo du's sagst, wir hatten die letzten beiden Male da immer drei Übernachtungen...|rolleyes
Aber wir sind da ja auch recht flexibel mit unserm Autochen. Wenn ihr mit der Familie ja schon Donnerstag da aufschlagt, dann kommen wir (wenn wir dürfen) einfach dahin wo ihr auch seid. Wird schon irgendwo noch ein Plätzerl frei sein!

Chinese sind wir auch dabei!!!:q


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa chinese klingt net schlecht


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Dirk ich hab mein Lager für 2Wochen in Sierksdorf in ner Ferienwohnung aufgeschlagen




Können ja alles Weitere dann freitags auf der Langeland beschnacken...:q


*wenn du nicht wieder schwächelst!!!|rolleyes*


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Können ja alles Weitere dann freitags auf der Langeland beschnacken...:q
> 
> 
> *wenn du nicht wieder schwächelst!!!|rolleyes*


 
keine sorge dieses mal nicht ich organisier dat ganze doch selbst da komm ich selbst noch wenn se mich tragen müssen muss ja schließlich ne Ansprache halten


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dirk, OK,
sobald ich Näheres weiß wegen Campingplatz, tacker ich es hier rein. Aber wie gesagt, ich kümmer mich da erst kurzfristig im Juli genauer drum...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dirk, OK,
> sobald ich Näheres weiß wegen Campingplatz, tacker ich es hier rein. Aber wie gesagt, ich kümmer mich da erst kurzfristig im Juli genauer drum...




#6 Bestens!!! #6


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*BKC08VCSFL*
(*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
Stand 19.05.08, 15:30 Uhr:  *Tisch für 14 Personen*

MFT-Dirk (2)
Franky D (1)
Hinnerk (4)
Honeyball (4)
Toffee (1)
Norge_Klaus (1)
Stadtmaus (1)


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *BKC08VCSFL*
> (*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
> Stand 19.05.08, 15:30 Uhr: *Tisch für 14 Personen*
> 
> ...


 
das wird geil hat jemand vlt die i-net adresse von dem Chinesen


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

I-Net-Adresse hat der wohl nicht, aber guhgel kennt ihn trotzdem:

schaut mal hier


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok thx dann muss ich mich überraschen lassen was der so aufer karte hat


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also, wenn man auf die Tourismus-Seite von Laboe geht, steht unter der selben Adresse Strandstr. 9 das Asia-Restaurant Thang-Long


Thang-Long heißt übersetzt:
"Lecker Essen, damit Du am nächsten Tag dicke Dorsche fängst"


----------



## Toffee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Lecker ist er und Board-Ferkelscharf........

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

OK, ich ess dann wohl 'ne Portion Scharfes Ferkel :vik::e#g#v


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, wenn man auf die Tourismus-Seite von Laboe geht, steht unter der selben Adresse Strandstr. 9 das Asia-Restaurant Thang-Long
> 
> 
> Thang-Long heißt übersetzt:
> "Lecker Essen, damit Du am nächsten Tag dicke Dorsche fängst"




Falsch ,es heisst :

" Lecker Essen,damit Honeyball am nächsten Tag die dicken Dorsche anfüttern kann " ( Ein Schelm wer böses denkt )

Gruss aus dem Norden


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

chinese is gut scharf is noch bbesser das gibt die power für den nächsten tag und en grund um nachzulöschen


----------



## Franky D (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ All  Leute nicht jeder ist fehlerfrei so ist auch mir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen und zwar geht es um die Stargebühr ich hatte im ersten Text geschrieben das sie 35€ betragen würde dies war aber ein fehler meiner seits DIE TEILNAHMEGEBÜR FÜR DIE BOARD KUTTER TOUR 2008 BETRÄGT NUR 30€ sorry für den fehler 

mfg Franky


----------



## Honeyball (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Falsch ,es heisst :
> 
> " Lecker Essen,damit Honeyball am nächsten Tag die dicken Dorsche anfüttern kann " ( Ein Schelm wer böses denkt )
> 
> ...



Aber nicht mit Zäpfchen, Martin !!! #h|wavey: 



@Franky D
Sag das bloß nicht meiner Frau!!! Jetzt kann ich 10 Euro mehr sinnlos verprassen #v#g#v


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> @ All  Leute nicht jeder ist fehlerfrei so ist auch mir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen und zwar geht es um die Stargebühr ich hatte im ersten Text geschrieben das sie 35€ betragen würde dies war aber ein fehler meiner seits DIE TEILNAHMEGEBÜR FÜR DIE BOARD KUTTER TOUR 2008 BETRÄGT NUR 30€ sorry für den fehler
> 
> mfg Franky





Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...

Hab halt gedacht, du wolltest mit den 200 Euro nen schönen Pokal und ein paar nette Preise organisieren!!!


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Pokale gibts ja sowieso ne mit preisen des war die letzten jahr schon so das es keine gab also wollte ich das dann auch so beibehalten. aber so kann jeder von uns 5€ mehr im Angelladen ausgeben


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wo sind die Nachrücker??? Will keiner mehr sein Interesse bekunden???


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!|wavey:
> 
> Liz und ich sind wahrscheinlich auch schon Freitag oben...:q
> Trainingssession eben!
> ...


Ich les hier immer Freitag?
Welchen Freitag?
Irgendwie läuft das hier so n bisserl durcheinander#c...was denn nun mit der Trainigssession?
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## troutmaster69 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab halt gedacht, du wolltest mit den 200 Euro nen schönen Pokal und ein paar nette Preise organisieren!!!



Für einen kleinen Anreiz (in Form von z.B. Preisen) wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt #: #g :#2:

Gruß, dorschmaster


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Zitat:
Zitat von *troutmaster69* 

 
_Für einen kleinen Anreiz (in Form von z.B. Preisen) wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt #: #g :#2:_

_Gruß, dorschmaster_

Vielleicht ein paar Sponsoren suchen??
Also um den Anfang zu machen: das Angelparadies Herrhausen sponsert hiermit:
2 Flaschen Danziger Goldwasser:vik:
1 Flasche für den Angler der den Dicksten und den Längsten hat...
.und eine Flasche für die Allgemeinheit, die nach dem ersten Fisch geköpft wird.....
Und für jeden Teilnehmer, der einen Fisch fängt, gibt es dann zur Belohnung sofort einen 20g Bulldawg Gummiköder, die es in der Ausführung selten zu kaufen gibt.
Auf Hecht unschlagbar, auf Dorsch müssten sie auch hervorragend laufen...lasst uns die mal testen...

So dann mal der nächste Sponsor......
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *troutmaster69*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uwe ist der beste :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hier ein (schlechtes)Foto der 15 cm Bulldawgs.
Normalerweise sind die nur in sehr schweren Ausführungen erhältlich und schweineteuer, ich habe da zufällig ein paar Testexemplare abgreifen können. :

http://img391.*ih.us/img391/8039/imag1466yx5.jpg

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Uwe find ich super von dir das du was sponserst


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> 1 Flasche für den Angler der den Dicksten und den Längsten hat...
> Und was ist mit den Mädels??? Die fallen dann ja schonmal raus


War ja klar....und von wem kommt es wieder?????TzTzTz...
Für unsere Ferkel hier:
...für den Angler oder die Anglerin, der/die den längsten oder dicksten *Fisch* gefangen hat.......
alles andere,was euch da so wieder so Ferkeliges vorschwebt, das gilt nicht.
(Auch nicht ,wenn es groß, lang und dick ist und nach Fisch riecht.....).#d:v

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> @ Uwe find ich super von dir das du was sponserst


Mach ich doch gerne, auch damit etwas Schwung auf den Kutter kommt....
#h


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

aber nich zu viel schnaps damit nicht einer noch auf die idee kommt sich noch mal alles durch den kopf gehen zu lassen und die fische füttert


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ja,ein bisschen maßvoll sollte man mit dem Göldwässerchen umgehen...denn ausser echtem Blattgold enthält es auch noch nicht zu unterschätzende 40vol% Alkohol...
Aber ein bis zwei kann man(n)/Frau wohl vertragen.#h


----------



## knutemann (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Spitze Uwe:vik:
Sehr feine Geste von dir


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so da mir Wulli gerade abgesagt hat wird sein platz mit einem nachrücker besetzt


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin

so ein Ärger 
hab mich da mit dem Datum vertan, bin im August in Kroatien, muß also leider wieder absagen #q sorry

Gruß Chris


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wieso...? Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn Du Kroatien absagst! Ich kann das verstehen, denn die BKT ist geiler!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jau, wo der Pasi recht hat, hat er recht :vik::vik::vik:

Kroatien ist immer da, BKT nur einmal im Jahr und die BKT2008 nur einmal im Leben !!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wieso...? Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn Du Kroatien absagst! Ich kann das verstehen, denn die BKT ist geiler!


 
Das bezweifel ich garnicht, aber BKT kann mir nicht das bieten was ich nicht mehr hab, wenn ich nicht mit nach Kroatien fahr 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jau, wo der Pasi recht hat, hat er recht :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Kroatien ist immer da, BKT nur einmal im Jahr und die BKT2008 nur einmal im Leben !!!!


 
...problem ist das die Adria immer leerer wird :q und ein Marlin- oder Thundrill ist ja nun nicht mit dem eines Dorsch', Wittel' und Plattfisch' gleich zu setzten #6

ich wär liebend gern dabei, aber irgendwie hab ich den Termin verhuntzt #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

70iger Dorsch an ner Stipprute ist mit Sicherheit so, als wäre Marlin am starken Gerat dran... lol

Naja schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist.... Mach wenigstens einen guten Bericht für uns klar.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> 70iger Dorsch an ner Stipprute ist mit Sicherheit so, als wäre Marlin am starken Gerat dran... lol
> 
> Naja schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist.... Mach wenigstens einen guten Bericht für uns klar.


 

...ich wär echt gerne dabei, letztes Jahr hab ich verpasst, nu wollt ich mal mit, ein paar mehr Boardies persöhnlich Kennenlernen |evil:  aber so ist das eben wenn man nicht richtig Lesen kann 

Bericht wird gemacht, versprochen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok chris nehm dich wieder aus der liste und ersetzt dich mit einem nachrücker


----------



## Franky D (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Leute wo sind die Nachrücker es gibt wieder genügend platz auf der Nachrückerliste


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Danke Franky
sorry nochmal für meinen Fehler


----------



## Franky D (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke Franky
> sorry nochmal für meinen Fehler


 
ja macht nix kann ja mal passieren


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Leudde, also wenn ich mir anschaue was grade auf den Kuttern gefangen wird habe ich echte Sorgenfalten auf der Stirn. Hoffenwir mal, dass es im August besser wird.


----------



## Franky D (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hi Leudde, also wenn ich mir anschaue was grade auf den Kuttern gefangen wird habe ich echte Sorgenfalten auf der Stirn. Hoffenwir mal, dass es im August besser wird.


 
jo da sagst du was ich war am Donnerstag und Freitag in Heiligenhafen auf der Einigkeit und ahtte am ersten tag 1 schönen dorsch 6 wittlinge und 1 Hornhecht und am zweiten tag 2 Dorsche aber alles in allem wardas ein sehr gutes ergebnis für das was auf den Kuttern gerade so geht die Dorsche stehen morgen im flachen um sich da mit Krebsen voll zu fresen da ging dann auch das meiste und am mittag ziehen sie sich dann ins tiefe zurück wo dann ur noch ganz selten einer gefangen wird und die die im tiefen gefangen wurden hatten den ranzen voll mit Krebsen aber ich hoffe und denke mal das es im August etwa sbesser werden wird


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na da macht euch mal keine Sorgen. Dat wird im August Fisch geben!!!


----------



## Honeyball (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Könnten vielleicht die, die da oben wohnen, jeden Morgen losziehen und den Dorschen die Krebse wegfangen ???:m
Das geht ja man gar nicht, dass ich extra zu Euch hochkomme und Ihr habt da nur satt gefressene Dorsche!!! #d#d#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Und wir fangen dann die abgemagerten Heringe? Nööö lass die mal schön fett werden :q


----------



## Honeyball (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ach so, Ihr mästet die gerade für uns.
Warum habt Ihr das nicht gleich gesagt...:m#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Rüüschtüüüsch! :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi,
Buster  und ich wollten gerne einen Tag vorher anreisen,
könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Laboe nennen?
Oder bekommt man dort für eine Übernachtung zu der Zeit keine Zimmer oder Ferienwohnungen??
Einige von euch kennen sich doch sicher dort ein wenig aus,oder?
Ein Tipp wäre nett.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Schreibe einfach ein e-mail an www.fewovermittlung-laboe.de
Da werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *BKC08VCSFL*
> (*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
> Stand 19.05.08, 15:30 Uhr:  *Tisch für 14 Personen*
> 
> ...



Möchte naochmal alle am Vortag anreisenden darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns für abends beim Chinesen verabredet haben und ich 'nen Tisch reserviere. Wer also sonst noch da ist (z.B. Uwe und buster), einfach hier posten, damit ich weiß, für wieviele ich reservieren muss...
@Norge_Klaus: Ich hab Euch beide in alter Tradition einfach mal dazu geschrieben, als Ihr noch in Norge ward...|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Mai 2008)

Klar, sind wir dabei.
Falls wir ein Zimmer etc. finden.Am besten eine Ferienwohnung, ich muss abklären ,ob ich hier das Ganze We abkömmlich bin, dann wären das 2 Übernachtungen,was ich sinniger finde, als nach der Kuttertour gleich wieder auf die Bahn zu rollen...
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Nachrückern aus?Ich hätte da eventuell noch den Benno(wusel)der mit möchte.
Dann wären wir zu viert dabei, auch beim Chinesen.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Franky D (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

klar nachrücker sind gerne wilkommen setzt ihn gleich auf die liste


----------



## Honeyball (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*BKC08VCSFL*
(*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
Stand 29.05.08, 08:50Uhr:  *Tisch für 17-18 Personen*

MFT-Dirk (2)
Franky D (1)
Hinnerk (4)
Honeyball (4)
Toffee (1)
Norge_Klaus (1)
Stadtmaus (1)
uwe_gerhard (3-4)


----------



## Franky D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

super es werden immer mehr die am vorabend zum chinesen kommen das kann ja dann ein spaßiger und lustiger abend werden


----------



## norge_klaus (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

....und auf Rügen da fangen die sich zur Zeit die Kisten voll. Habe mit einem Bekannten telefoniert, der vor 2 Wochen oben war. Er hatte bei einer Ausfahrt 20 Dorsche und mehrere Angler hatten 25 - 27 Dorsche.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Nachrücker!!! Wo seid ihr????*


----------



## Honeyball (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> ....und auf Rügen da fangen die sich zur Zeit die Kisten voll. Habe mit einem Bekannten telefoniert, der vor 2 Wochen oben war. Er hatte bei einer Ausfahrt 20 Dorsche und mehrere Angler hatten 25 - 27 Dorsche.



Die werden sofort schonend in Tanks überführt und Anfang August in der Kieler Förde ausgesetzt!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wir sind am kommenden Wochenende mit unserem Angelverein in Sassnitz. Vollcharter der MS Tietverdriew (Samstag/Sonntag).
Werde die Dorsche mal in Richtung westliche Ostsee scheuchen.
#h#h#h

PS: @Honeyball, könnte sein, das wir den Chinesen am Freitag nicht schaffen. Kommt darauf an, wann wir hier in Frankfurt loskommen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

OK, Klaus, können wir ja kurzfristig klären.
Ich PNse Dir dann kurz vorher mal meine Handy-Nummer....


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So Info an alle!!!

Ich werde morgen nach getaner Arbeit gegen 18 Uhr damit anfangen, alle Mitstreiter anzuschreiben bezgl. der Kontodaten und hoffe auf einen reibungslosen Ablauf... Freu mich wie Bolle Mädels!!!


----------



## Franky D (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok bestens dann können wir ja in den endspurt gehen

es ist immer noch platz für Nachrücker


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Manno Honeybii....Vortag China-man.......ich habe da sowas grau-grünes vor Augen.....oh,oh...|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hey ho Franky!#h

So, ich hab eben drei Plätze für Freitag den 08.08.08 auf der Langland reserviert...:q
Wir stehen dann im Heck! Training also gesichert!
Werden um halb sieben im Hafen sein.:vik:


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey ho Franky!#h
> 
> So, ich hab eben drei Plätze für Freitag den 08.08.08 auf der Langland reserviert...:q
> Wir stehen dann im Heck! Training also gesichert!
> Werden um halb sieben im Hafen sein.:vik:


 
ok bestens dann kanns ja losgehen super die plätze sind auch genial


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Reppi schrieb:


> Manno Honeybii....Vortag China-man.......ich habe da sowas grau-grünes vor Augen.....oh,oh...|supergri|rolleyes



..und ich hab meine Zäpfchen im Gepäck...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> ok bestens dann kanns ja losgehen super die plätze sind auch genial




Klar, Heck oder Bug sind gut.
Aber fangen kannste eigentlich überall... muß nur das Quentchen Glück da sein!
Hoffen wir mal, dass die See noch paar Mal bissel durchgewirbelt wird, damit die Leo's auch gut abgehen!


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klar, Heck oder Bug sind gut.
> Aber fangen kannste eigentlich überall... muß nur das Quentchen Glück da sein!
> Hoffen wir mal, dass die See noch paar Mal bissel durchgewirbelt wird, damit die Leo's auch gut abgehen!


 
ja das wäre mal gut wenn da alles mal wieder so richtig durchgespühlt würde aber sieht ja momentan net so danach aus momentan haben wi rhier untem im süden ja die gewitter mit dem sturm


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ach, wird schon werden!:m

Sach mal, wie läuft das ab beim Cup? Die Plätze werden ja gelost!
Mittags dann Wechsel???

Wäre schon besser oder zumindest fairer!


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jop ist mit wechsel so um die mittagspause rum


----------



## Toffee (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, wird schon werden!:m
> 
> Sach mal, wie läuft das ab beim Cup? Die Plätze werden ja gelost!
> Mittags dann Wechsel???
> ...


 
Ja, denke so um die Mittagszeit rum. Werden das auch dem Kapitän überlassen , da er sicherlich etwa abschätzen kann , wann die Hälfte der Angelzeit erreicht ist.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Buster (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Als Meeresneuling würd ich gern mal von den alten Hasen wissen was ich an Ködern so benötige. Pilker in welchen Gewichtsklassen und Farben gehen denn am besten ?
Als Beifänger dachte ich an Gummi-Makks - ist das sinnvoll und in welchen Farben sollte ich die besorgen.
Für meinen 1. Meerestörn will ich natürlich nicht hunderte an Euronen dafür ausgeben - also was ist bei einer solchen Tour das MUSS ?


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also pilker würde ich sagen so zwischen 45-125gr farben da scheiden sich die egister aber meist orangetöne oder schwarz rot oder heringsdekor gummi makks sind für die ostsee eher unbrauchbar da taugen eher rote twiste in der länge 5,5-7,5cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wenn Mittag ist DANN ist Wechsel...


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi,ich wollte eigentlich hauptsächlich mit Gummi fischen.
Welche Größe und Köderführung empfiehlt sich auf dem Kutter bei dieser Angelmethode.
Mit Beifängern?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Mit dem Durchwühlen klappt es momentan ganz gut.

Die Kutter sind teilweise schon nach einer Stunde wieder im Hafen gewesen da viele Gäste :vmußten.

Obwohl nur 5 Bft aus Ost, hat sich eine gute, hohe Welle aufgebaut, die für Abwechslung sorgt.

Grund hierfür sind die anhaltenden Winde aus Ost, die das Wasser aus dem tiefen Ostseebereich in den niedrigeren treiben. Dadurch entsteht ein heftiger Unterwasserdruck, von dem auch Ihr noch etwas haben werdet. #6#6


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



caddel schrieb:


> Mit dem Durchwühlen klappt es momentan ganz gut.
> 
> Die Kutter sind teilweise schon nach einer Stunde wieder im Hafen gewesen da viele Gäste :vmußten.
> 
> ...


 
zum glück endlich tut sich was


----------



## Toffee (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,ich wollte eigentlich hauptsächlich mit Gummi fischen.
> Welche Größe und Köderführung empfiehlt sich auf dem Kutter bei dieser Angelmethode.
> Mit Beifängern?
> Gruß
> Uwe|wavey:


 
Nur mit Gummi?Dann gummis um die 10cm, kommt ja nicht auf die größe an, ohne anderes Gedöns und Klimbimm. Beeinträchtigt nur die Köderführung.

Zum Gummischwänzeln sag ich nur eins:
Zitat:" Ist wie Zanderangeln........"

Gruß Toffee


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Uwe,

das kann man heute leider noch nicht genau sagen.
Bei den momentanen Verhältnissen kommen 90 gr. und 15 cm Schwänze hier oben ganz gut an. 

Wenn es wieder ruhiger wird helfen auch mal 40 od. 50 gr. mit 10er Beköderung.

Wichtig auf jeden Fall ist zur Zeit eine saubere,rosig orange Färbung, da alles im Krebsrausch ist.

Führung in der Abdrift gar keine. Nur laufen lassen mit strammer Schnur. In der Andrift immer schön zupf-zupf.


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> zum glück endlich tut sich was


 

Franky, guckst Du mal hier. Das ist Euer Angelgebiet und es ist wie gesagt: Der Ententeich Ostsee.

http://www.fischer-kruse.de/webcam/kamera1/index.html


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@caddel
vielen Dank,
damit kann ich doch schon etwas anfangen.
Wird eigentlich auf dem Kutter heute auch noch mit Naturködern gefischt?
Hab ich zu früheren Zeiten öfter mal gesehen und sehr erfolgreich wenn auf Pilker nichts ging.
|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Info!!!!!*

Jeder hat soeben von mir eine PN erhalten, in der die Kontodaten enthalten sind. 

Dann legt mal los...

Ich werde hier eine Liste erstellen, in der jeder von euch nachlesen kann, wer schon so überwiesen hat. Wenn irgendetwas nicht klappt, bitte ich um sofortige Benachrichtigung per PN!


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



caddel schrieb:


> Franky, guckst Du mal hier. Das ist Euer Angelgebiet und es ist wie gesagt: Der Ententeich Ostsee.
> 
> http://www.fischer-kruse.de/webcam/kamera1/index.html


 
sieht ja mal ganz gut aus


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Uwe,

zur Zeit der Hauptköder. :m

Pilker mit Bewaffnung und dann 2 Beifänger mit Wattis.

Darauf steht der Dorsch. 

oder: kleines Endblei um 30 gr. ( zur Zeit 100 gr ) mit 2 Haken und Wattis auf Platte. Manchmal vertut sich auch ein Dorsch daran. #6

Interessanter Weise werden zur Zeit nur gute  also locker ü 50 oder die Babys gefangen. 
Also immer schön vorsichtig hochdrillen, damit die Kinderstube geschont wird. :vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*Liste der bestätigten Teilnehmer:*        #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

  1. Sylverpasi - *bezahlt* 
  2. Pitus02 - *bezahlt* 
  3. Franky vonner Tanke - *bezahlt* 
  4. Fischkoopp - *bezahlt* 
  5. Ines - *bezahlt* 
  6. Jensen32 - *bezahlt* 
  7. MFT-Dirk - *bezahlt* 
  8. MFT-Liz - *bezahlt* 
  9. Rick - *bezahlt* 
10. Franky D - *bezahlt* 
11. Stingray - *bezahlt* 
12. Pöppi - *bezahlt* 
13. MartinaK - *bezahlt* 
14. Uwe Gerhard - *bezahlt* 
15. Klaus S. - *bezahlt* 
16. Heggi - *bezahlt* 
17. Norge Klaus - *bezahlt*
18. Stadtmaus - *bezahlt* 
19. Buster - *bezahlt*
20. Toffee - *bezahlt*
21. Dorschjäger - *bezahlt*
22. Troutmaster - *bezahlt*
23. Honeyball - *bezahlt*
24. Honeyball Tochter - *bezahlt*
25. Toffee Kumpel - *bezahlt*
26. RotzProtz - *bezahlt*
27. RotzProtz Kumpel - *bezahlt*
28. Bulli - *bezahlt*
29. Halbzeit-Fischer - *bezahlt*
30. Hinnerk - *bezahlt*
31. Hinnerk Tochter - *bezahlt*
32. WuselOr - *bezahlt*
33. Hotte50 - *bezahlt*
34. Lale - *bezahlt*
35. Gallerts - *bezahlt*
36. MarkA - *bezahlt*
37. KasiG - *bezahlt*
38. Celler - *bezahlt *
39. Jäger Olli - *bezahlt*
40. Marco - *bezahlt*



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> sieht ja mal ganz gut aus


 
Franky,nur ganz gut ??

Da wo die Wellen brechen ist das Wasser mal gerade 50 cm tief.|bigeyes

Ein Stück weiter draußen haben wir fast 2 mtr. Welle. :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Für Wind und Wetter ist unser FrankyD zuständig und verantwortlich! Sollte das Wetter nicht so sein, wie wir erhoffen, dann muss er kielgeholt werden oder er darf unseren Fisch zu leckeren Filets schneidern!!!


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Guckst Du hier.

http://www.kielmonitor.de/kameras.php?cam=buenger2

Oh, oh, da drüben steht das Ehrenmal von Laboe. Also noch fast Innenförde.


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Für Wind und Wetter ist unser FrankyD zuständig und verantwortlich! Sollte das Wetter nicht so sein, wie wir erhoffen, dann muss er kielgeholt werden oder er darf unseren Fisch zu leckeren Filets schneidern!!!


 
Und was ist wenn nichts gefangen wird ?

Wird Franky dann geschneidert ? In passende Filets ?

Das Geschrei möchte ich hören.

Ich ein Stück Oberschenkel,
ich Oberarm,
ich Busen,.....och ne ist ja ein Kerl
ich das goldene Stück......ups gepierct

und>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>wech


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



caddel schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn nichts gefangen wird ?
> 
> Wird Franky dann geschneidert ? In passende Filets ?
> 
> ...


 
hehehehehe |bigeyes an mir is doch garnix dran joa pricings hab ich ich verrat aber nich wo^^


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Oh Scheixxe, ich wäre so gerne dabei.:k

Aber leider muß ich malochen.

Bin eben nur ein Sklave meiner Arbeitswut. |gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



caddel schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn nichts gefangen wird ?



Dann darf der Jung was vom Fischer holen.:vik:


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Dann darf der Jung was vom Fischer holen.:vik:


 
Na ja, für ein Fischbrötchen wird es mit seinen $$$ wohl gerade langen. Ist immerhin Haupttourizeit und damit doppelt teuer.:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wer große Versprechungen macht, der muss auch dafür gerade stehen lol


----------



## pitus02 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

#hÜberweisung ist raus :m


----------



## Wulli (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,

muß diesmal absagen! 

Ich bin zu der Zeit auf Kreta, gebe das Geld von der Makrelentour aus, was ihr mir so brav überwiesen habt...:vik::q:q|supergri

Wulli


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> muß diesmal absagen!
> 
> ...


 

ich glaub du hast schon abgesagt kann das sein? weil ich hab dich auch schon nimmer auf der teilnehmer liste


----------



## Wulli (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast schon abgesagt kann das sein? weil ich hab dich auch schon nimmer auf der teilnehmer liste



Jo! Habe ich schon per PN!

Wulli


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok gut dann passt´s ja


----------



## Die Gummitanke (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Überwiesen - dabei bin - und freu.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ich will auch mit also schön absagen das ich ein platz bekomme:vik:
lg andre


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kohle ist raus...#6


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich will auch mit also schön absagen das ich ein platz bekomme:vik:
> lg andre


 
darf ich das jetzt als anmeldung für die nachrücker werten?


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ja das ist ein potentieller NACHRÜCKER!!!

Sofort eintragen die Püppi!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

kohle geht morgen raus


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein potentieller NACHRÜCKER!!!
> 
> Sofort eintragen die Püppi!


 
schon längst geschehen


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Schon längst gesehen...#6


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hehe^^

geld überweis ich dir morgen heute hat meine bank zu gehabt


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich hoffe ja, dass Du mit dem Lauf meines Amtes zufrieden bist...


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

aber vollstens :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Faaantastisch....#6


----------



## Franky D (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jop´s


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kohle für mich und Liz ist raus!:q


----------



## Franky D (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so war grad auf der bank auch mein geld ist nun überwiesen


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Geld für Martin (MartinaK) und mich ist zusammen raus.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Ines (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Längst bezahlt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Info...!!!*

Hier die aktuelle Teillnehmerliste!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok werd die lsite noch zusätzlich auf die 1 seite des Anmelde Trööts setzen


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jupp dat mach mal #6!


----------



## Stingray (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Die Knete geht Morgen raus. War eine Woche in Slowenien. daher erst jetzt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Stingray schrieb:


> Die Knete geht Morgen raus. War eine Woche in Slowenien. daher erst jetzt.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



No Problem!#6


----------



## Franky D (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so Dorsch888 hat mir soeben abgesagt sein platz bekommt jetzt Wusel


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Honey, sweet Honey!!!#h

Sorry mußte sein, bin gut gelaunt...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Hast du schon was im Auge, wegen Campingplatz???

Wir werden nämlich sonst spätestens am WE einen Platz auf dem Fördeblick klar machen.
Werden noch ne Woche dranhängen, da Kinder und Babysitter ebenfalls mitkommen...:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Hier die aktuelle Teillnehmerliste!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hab dann auch gleich mal die starseite aktualisiert


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Guten Morgen,

mich könnt ihr auch aus der Liste streichen, da ich an dem Tag keine Zeit habe (Umzug *kotz*)

Ich wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nu ist's passiert: Ich bin auch raus! |bigeyes

Frauchen hat für genau den Tag ein Familientreffen anberaumt :r ...

V.


----------



## Franky D (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok werdet durch nachrücker ersetzt


----------



## Franky D (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Info Leute wir haben wieder ein freien Platz nach zwei absagen also wer interesse hat darf gerne mitkommen es gibt auch noch genug platz für nach rücker ihr seht auch al snachrücker hat man gute Chancen


----------



## Buster (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so - Geld ist auch raus - gebt mir Meer |wavey:


----------



## norge_klaus (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kohle für norge_klaus & stadtmaus ist am 10.06. auf die reise gegangen. #h#h#h


----------



## Reppi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Meine Penunzen gehen heute raus.......hatte ich fast schon vergessen..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nach dem sich nun auch Torsk NI abgemeldet hat gibt es wieder 2freie Plätze also leute wer jemand kennt der mit will oder wer sic selbst diese obergeniale tour nicht entgehen lassen will braucht sich einfach nur hier im trööt anmelden


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Erst schreien sie alle "Hier" und dann meldet sich einer nach den anderen wieder ab *kopfschüttel*

Wenn sie schon bezahlt haben ist das OK aber ansonsten ist das übel für den "Verantwortlichen".


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kann ich nur zustimmen ! Erstmal überlegen und dann den Platz sichern. Hier kamen schon etwas mehr als seltsame Ausreden. #d#d#d  Hoffe der Kudder wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder voll.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Hier die aktuelle Teillnehmerliste!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254

Wir haben jetzt fast die Hälfte geschafft!

Dass Leute dabei sind, die sich abmelden ist schon immer so gewesen. Schade eigentlich! Aber auch nicht schlimm...

Schlimmer ist eher, dass wir keine Nachrücker haben!!!

Wer hat noch Freunde oder Bekannte, die auch mit wollen??? Sollten noch welche fehlen, dann werde ich in meinem Verein mal nachfragen. Die 40 Mann bekommen wir schon zusammen!!!#h


----------



## Reppi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



> Wer hat noch Freunde oder Bekannte


Habe leider keine, sonst hätte ich mal gefragt..
Wird schon.........


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> *Info...!!!*
> 
> Hier die aktuelle Teillnehmerliste!!!
> 
> ...


 

hab auch mal gleich wieder aktualisiert jo du kannst gerne in deinem verein fragen hauptsache wir kriegen den kutter voll


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Mann, dieser Boardferkelmoderator meldet sich doch net...#d
Scheinbar muß man zwingend irgendwas von krummen Ruten mit glitschigen Spitzen oder wabbeligen Gummischwänzen schreiben, damit der einem antwortet!

Na ja, wir buchen heute Nachmittag unsern Platz auf dem ollen Fördeblick!:vik:


Und die Plätze auf'm Kudder kriegen wir schon noch voll!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na dann erbarme ich mich mal für einen der Plätze #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na dann erbarme ich mich mal für einen der Plätze #6




Ey Fynn'sen! :m


Das ja mal ein schönes Ding!!!#6


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na dann erbarme ich mich mal für einen der Plätze #6


 

Wird sofort notiert und an Dennis weitergeleited damit er dir alle daten zu senden kann


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Reppi schrieb:


> Habe leider keine, sonst hätte ich mal gefragt..
> Wird schon.........



Mit Deiner Wollmütze hätte ich auch keine Freunde #h.

Und wer Feinde hat, der braucht auch keine Freunde....:m:m:m


----------



## Freelander (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo,

Habe gestern gehört das ich sehr wahrscheinlich den ganzen August beruflich ins Ausland darf:k.
Da sage ich naklar nicht ab,deshalb melde ich mich hier in weiser Vorraussicht vom Kuttercup ab.

Ich wünsche Euch allen Fette Beute und Tight Lines.#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Du Lusche... Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten, wenn wir den Kudder tieferlegen #6#6#6!


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Es fehlen noch Leute!!!


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe gestern gehört das ich sehr wahrscheinlich den ganzen August beruflich ins Ausland darf:k.
> Da sage ich naklar nicht ab,deshalb melde ich mich hier in weiser Vorraussicht vom Kuttercup ab.
> ...


 
ok nehm dich von der liste somit wären wieder 2plätze frei


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi, na ja, bisher nur 18 bestätigte Teilnehmer.|kopfkrat
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn nun am Schluß nicht alle Plätze belegt sind, weil eventuell nur die Hälfte der ursprünglich auf der Liste stehenden Teilnehmer wirklich teilnimmt?#c
Nur mal den schlimmsten Fall angenommen...#q
fällt das dann aus?|bigeyes
Oder muss dann jeder das doppelte zahlen?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Gibt es dann Alternativen ?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also ich gehe davon aus, dass wir den Kutter voll bekommen. Wir haben eine Vollcharter von 1200€. Wenn wir nur 10 Mann sind und diese total geil auf das Angeln sind, dann wird das extremst teuer. Egal, wie viele wir sind, wir müssen 1200€ zusammen bekommen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Genau das habe ich befürchtet...#c


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Also ich gehe davon aus, dass wir den Kutter voll bekommen. Wir haben eine Vollcharter von 1200€. Wenn wir nur 10 Mann sind und diese total geil auf das Angeln sind, dann wird das extremst teuer. Egal, wie viele wir sind, wir müssen 1200€ zusammen bekommen.


 

so schauts aus der Kutter kostet 1200€ aber wir ham bis jetzt noch jedesmal den Kutter vollbekommen also leute nur keine angst


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

deswegen es sind immer noch 2Plätze zu vergeben


----------



## wusel0r (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na da bin ich mal gespannt was das wird , wäre mein erstes mal meeresfischen


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



wusel0r schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt was das wird , wäre mein erstes mal meeresfischen


 

also darf ich das als anmeldun wärten? ich setzt dich auf die liste und gebs an dennis weiter das er dir alle weiteren datun zusendet


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

somit wäre nur noch 1 freier Platz zu vergeben also leute wer sich das nicht entgehen lassen will einfach hier im Trööt melden


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na Wusel0r! Ja oder ja???


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich frage mich gerade mal so, was mit den Jungs ist, die bis jetzt noch nicht überwiesen haben!? Bis jetzt kam keine Meldung von ihnen, ob sie wann überweisen. Der 15te ist morgen. Hoffe ich muss nicht hinterher laufen...


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Na Wusel0r! Ja oder ja???


 
also ich habs als ja gewertet und ihn auf die liste gesetzt


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> somit wäre nur noch 1 freier Platz zu vergeben also leute wer sich das nicht entgehen lassen will einfach hier im Trööt melden


 
|kopfkratder wusel ist doch schon lange auf der Nachrückerliste gewesen, und schon nachgerückt, also noch 2 freie Plätze
meine ich, also wuselOr ist wusel|wavey:,wenn ich mich nicht irre,
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ja aber lass ihn das mal selber entscheiden...

WAS ist mit Honeyball usw??? Wo steckt der Kotzbrocken eigentlich?


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> |kopfkratder wusel ist doch schon lange auf der Nachrückerliste gewesen, und schon nachgerückt, also noch 2 freie Plätze
> meine ich, also wuselOr ist wusel|wavey:,wenn ich mich nicht irre,
> Gruß
> Uwe|wavey:



Nee Uwe. Es gibt ein paar Wusels hier im AB... Dat is ein anderer Wusel...#h


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

nee also Wusel und wuselOr müssten zwei komplett verschiedene personen sein


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

|kopfkratna da soll einer durchsteigen bei dem Gewusel...#c
.hm.... ich dachte, das wäre der wusel, Vormane Benno, der bei uns in Herrhausen den Wels von knapp 50Pfd gefangen hat ,vor 2 Wochen.....und der aus Ebergötzen kommt und ab und an am WE Aufseher bei mir ist?? hmmmm , komisch,hat der andere Wusel da in seiner Signatur nicht nen Wels im Arm???|supergri
Zufälle gibts...|rolleyes
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hmmm das kann ja sein, aber der andere Wusel nennt sich nur Wusel und nicht wusel0r... Für mich zweierlei Gewusel !!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

oder ist er wieder aus Versehen mit dem Namen seine Frau unterwegs?? Das hatten wir ja auch mal....aber das war wohl mein Fehler, für mich heisst er nur Wusel.
Kann ich wissen,das er da nen O(h)r ranhängt...???
Na ja...eine Wuselei is das hier mal wieder...tztztz.


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo so is das halt mit dem durcheinandergewusel


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wie jetzt??? Wusel hat sich schon einmal verwuselt und wuselte hier mit dem Namen seiner Frau rum??? Zweitgleisig wuseln ist hier verboten! lol


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na ,also ich habe mal angefragt, das da noch ein Kumpel von mir der, wusel, eventuell mitmöchte, da hast du ihn auf die Nachrückerliste gesetzt.
Ich habe ihm heute über seine bessere wuselige Hälfte bescheid geben lassen, das er einen wuseligen Platz an Bord hat und er seinen wuseligen Hintersten hier her bewegen soll um seine wuselige Teilnahme zu bestätigen..hab ihm den Link von hier geschickt.
Darauf hin hat er sich mal hochgewuselt ,vom Sofa und hier gemeldet, also jetzt müsste das Gewusel aber soweit geklärt sein: wusel = WuselOr.
Alles soweit klargewuselt??:q:q:q
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na super!!! Dann hat der verkehrte Wusel die Daten bekommen!!! Frankyyyyy so geht dat nicht!


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so geht das echt nicht


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also heist das jetzt wusel ist wuselOr


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na ganz klasse! Ich soll also jetzt dem wusel0r meine Daten schicken Uwe??? Ich bin gerade total verwuselt!


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ja solangsam verwuselt sich hier echt alles


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

was ist jetzt sache soll ich wusel durch wuseOr ersetzen oder machenbeide mit????????


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich hab mal den ganzen Thread durchgewuselt und konnte keinen Wusel entwuseln! |kopfkrat

Also Franky dann hau mal Wusel raus und ersetz ihn durch Wusel0r! Der andere Wusel wird sich bestimmt schon gewuselt haben, wat ich von ihm will...!

Wusel0r hat gerade meine Kontodaten gewuselt bekommen!!! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich muss jetzt zu meiner Maus und mich verwuseln lassen! Ich bin immer noch verwuselt!|kopfkrat

Der Name Wusel hat für mich eindeutig heute eine neue Bedeutung erlangt! #6


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok dann wusel mal mit deiner maus ich entwusel mal das durcheinander und fall sich wusel bei dir meldet und auch mit will wird er hal irgentwie mit dazugewuselt ich glaub das wort wusel wuselt sich dieses jahr zum running gag  der tour


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also nach dieser ganzen verwuselungs aktion gibt es wieder 2freie plätze


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ist jetzt schon der Running Gag! #6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon der Running Gag! #6#6#6


 
aufjeden   naja dann wollen wir mal hoffen das sich unsere schnüre auf dem kuuter nich verwuseln


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Franky.... Täglich ausser Sonntag´s mal reinschauen. Gibt immer Veränderungen !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

aber loggisch


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Toffee... Nicht immer nur lesen auch mal was schreiben !


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> @Toffee... Nicht immer nur lesen auch mal was schreiben !


 
nu lass ihn halt er ist vlt schüchtern|bigeyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So GN.. Ich muss mich morgen ab 0600 um die Zander kümmern! Bis morgen #6#!


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo viel spass und petri heil


----------



## Toffee (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Och, ihr macht das schon ganz gut* & der Geniesser schweigt doch immer ...*fg*
Nur keine Hektik. 

Geld ist heute am Automaten auf die Reise gegangen. Ich frage morgen meinen Kumpel(Hanky), ob er schon überwiesen  oder es verschwitzt hat.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Franky D (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok wunderbar


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Na ganz klasse! Ich soll also jetzt dem wusel0r meine Daten schicken Uwe??? Ich bin gerade total verwuselt!


 
Oh mann da wuselt es ja schon am frühen Morgen....
also* ja.*
Der wuselige WuselO(h)r erhält die Daten..und um den nicht wuseligen Wusel muss dir keine Wusel machen.|supergri
Der ist mit der Suchfunktion nicht mehr zu erwuseln.#c:m
Der hat sich wohl verwuselt.
wuselt nicht mehr rum im AB|supergri.
Wuselige Grüße
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich bin (Stand heute..) auch raus.....:c:c
Ich muß meinen Urlaub wohl verlegen und dann werde ich die Tage nicht vor Ort sein...
Habe es aber noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben......


----------



## Hanky (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo Leute,#h
scheint ja ne´echt lustige Runde hier zu sein, allerdings auch sehr vewusselt,Grins
wollte mich mal kurz "vorstellen", ich bin Hanky (ja genau, der Kumpel von Toffee), bin 41 Jahre und wohne in der Punkestadt Flensburg. Ich angel schon seit frühesten glücklichen Kindertagen, eigentlich auf alles was Schuppen trägt,am liebsten mit der Spinnrute auf Süsswasserräuber und Meerforelle.#:
Dann bis zum Boardi Kutter Cup 2008,
Hanky,

Ach, ja die Euronen sind schon überwiesen, und keine Panik den Kahn kriegen wir schon voll, wer nicht mitkommt verpasst was #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich hasse es, wenn welche absagen und dann noch welche die ich mag!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Hanky schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,#h
> scheint ja ne´echt lustige Runde hier zu sein, allerdings auch sehr vewusselt,Grins
> wollte mich mal kurz "vorstellen", ich bin Hanky (ja genau, der Kumpel von Toffee), bin 41 Jahre und wohne in der Punkestadt Flensburg. Ich angel schon seit frühesten glücklichen Kindertagen, eigentlich auf alles was Schuppen trägt,am liebsten mit der Spinnrute auf Süsswasserräuber und Meerforelle.#:
> Dann bis zum Boardi Kutter Cup 2008,
> ...



Faaantastisch Mr. Hanky! Hier bist Du genau richtig :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hab auch gleich wieder auktualisiert wir ham aber dieses jahr viele damen an bord fällt mir gerade so auf #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> hab auch gleich wieder auktualisiert wir ham aber dieses jahr viele damen an bord fällt mir gerade so auf #6



Da könnte man sich ja fast auch schon ne Damenwertung einfallen lassen, oder?|rolleyes

Nicht dass die Lady's nachher klagen...#y







*Duck und ganz schnell wegrenn
*


----------



## Toffee (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich ja fast auch schon ne Damenwertung einfallen lassen, oder?|rolleyes
> 
> Nicht dass die Lady's nachher klagen...#y
> 
> ...


 
Frischling*tzt* die gibt es doch schon seit Jahren , oki seit 2 , um genau zu sein*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Franky D (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo so schauts aus eine damenwertung gibt es bereits  Es sind auch noch 2 freie plätze zu vergeben also wer sich diese mega geniale event ncht entgehen lassen will einfach hier im Trööt anmelden


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Meld mich !!!


----------



## Franky D (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Halbzeit-Fischer schrieb:


> Meld mich !!!


 
ok wunderbar wird sofort notiert und dan dennis weiter geleitet damit er dir seine daten schickt


----------



## Franky D (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Es gibt noch ein freien platz


----------



## norge_klaus (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Franky, sorry ! Ein freier Platz ? Bis 15.06. sollte der Fahrpreis überwiesen werden. Auf der Liste sehe ich damit nicht nur einen, sondern 16 freie Plätze. Das finde ich aktuell etwas beunruhigend. Dabei sind zwar Leute die ich persönlich kenne und die bestimmt noch überweisen, aber was machen wir wenn nicht ?#h#h#h
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Buster (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also aus organisatorischen Gründen würde mich das auch interessieren. Was passiert denn wenn wir den Kahn nicht vollkriegen ?
Fällt die Tour dann aus ?
Wird der Fehlbetrag auf alle mitfahrenden Boardies umgelegt ?
Wird ne Busladung betrunkener Fremdangler dazugeladen ?

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das sich darüber Gedanken gemacht wurden - ein "es wird schon voll werden" wirkt bei der geringen Zahl der Überweiser etwas beunruhigend...


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also ich weiß noch mindestens zwei, die Sonntag überwiesen haben und noch nicht auf der Liste sind (mein Freund Hinnerk und seine Tochter), aber Dennis hat ja auch noch nicht wieder aktualisiert.
Abgesehen davon (und zur Beruhigung derer, die bezahlt haben):
In den letzten Jahren haben unsere drei Kumpels Vladi, Ivan und Antek das Geld immer mit 'nem geringen Unkostenaufschlag bei den säumigen Zahlern persönlich abgeholt und dann hat das auch geklappt...:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wartet erstmal ab,bis Dennis die Liste aktualisiert hat,denn es sind sicherlich ein paar Leute dabei,die schon überwiesen haben,aber noch nicht auf der Liste eingetragen sind(Ich und mein Kumpel z.B.)
So eine Orga mit Geld eintreiben hat es in sich,hatte ich letztes Jahr ja auch zu schaffen und es hat geklappt.
Was wirklich komisch ist,es sind viele von denen dabei,die sich letztes Jahr auch angemeldet haben und dann wider abgemeldet,find ich schon merkwürdig.

Den Kutter bekommen wir schon voll,keine Angst.


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Haha

Zwei blöde,ein gedankte


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren haben unsere drei Kumpels Vladi, Ivan und Antek das Geld immer mit 'nem geringen Unkostenaufschlag bei den säumigen Zahlern persönlich abgeholt und dann hat das auch geklappt...:vik:


 
Ooooch, Mööönsch, Mist, das ich schon überwiesen habe....|supergri, hätt ich das gewußt, daß man so ne kleine Spaßeinlage durch Nichtzahlen mitbuchen konnte....na ja, dann nächstes Jahr...:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

eben jetzt wart mal ab da werden noch viele überweisen es kann ja auch sein das noch welche im urlaub sind und die freien plätze haben wir bis jetzt immer vollgekriegt


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

es gibt wieder 2freie plätze da Reppi abgesagt hat


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kurze Info. Werde morgen wieder aktualisieren... War noch nicht bei der Bank. Aber habt mal keine Angst....


----------



## norge_klaus (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@all, wollte ja nur mal ein wenig bewegung in den tröt bringen. |supergri|supergri|
das dennis eh den rest übernimmt, wenn die fuhre nich voll wird war mir eh klar......#h#h#h


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das Geld geht am Montag raus.
Aber nur weil mein Bänker am Wochenende nicht arbeitet.
Und nun wünsch ich euch allen eine spannende 1.Halbzeit, und dann noch eine !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> das dennis eh den rest übernimmt, wenn die fuhre nich voll wird war mir eh klar......#h#h#h



|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So ich werd heute Abend zur Bank und mal luschern, wat ihr mir feines überwiesen habt! 

*Ab Montag bin ich eine Woche nicht zu Hause und kann nicht reagieren, also wenn sich keiner in der Liste wiederfinden kann, er aber überwiesen hat, der möge nicht die Fassung verlieren oder ähnliches!*


----------



## pitus02 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So ich werd heute Abend zur Bank und mal luschern, wat ihr mir feines überwiesen habt!
> 
> *Ab Montag bin ich eine Woche nicht zu Hause und kann nicht reagieren, also wenn sich keiner in der Liste wiederfinden kann, er aber überwiesen hat, der möge nicht die Fassung verlieren oder ähnliches!*



Bist auf Lehrgang ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So Männerz! Ich finde es ein wenig traurig, dass der restliche Rest der angemeldeten Teilnehmer bis heute nicht bezahlt hat. Franky hat einen Sendeschluss bis einschließlich zum 15ten bekannt gegeben. Unter Berücksichtigung der Wochenenden fehlen immer noch *13* Leute auf der Liste!!!

Ich werde nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder da bin schauen, was sich getan hat. Sollte bis dahin immer noch jemand nicht bezahlt haben, muss Franky reagieren. Ich möchte keinem hinterherlaufen. Es gibt genug, die dann nachrücken können.

Warum melden sich diejenigen denn gar nicht mehr zu diesem Thema? Man(n) kann doch informieren, wenn man doch nicht mit möchte! Das erleichtet Franky´s und meine Arbeit ungemein!


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So Männerz! Ich finde es ein wenig traurig, dass der restliche Rest der angemeldeten Teilnehmer bis heute nicht bezahlt hat. Franky hat einen Sendeschluss bis einschließlich zum 15ten bekannt gegeben. Unter Berücksichtigung der Wochenenden fehlen immer noch *13* Leute auf der Liste!!!
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder da bin schauen, was sich getan hat. Sollte bis dahin immer noch jemand nicht bezahlt haben, muss Franky reagieren. Ich möchte keinem hinterherlaufen. Es gibt genug, die dann nachrücken können.
> 
> Warum melden sich diejenigen denn gar nicht mehr zu diesem Thema? Man(n) kann doch informieren, wenn man doch nicht mit möchte! Das erleichtet Franky´s und meine Arbeit ungemein!


 
Hier schließe ich mich an es gab eine Frist bis zum 15ten ich werde jetzt noch die nächste wocheabwarten in der dennis nicht da ist sollte sich bis dahin nichts getan haben werde ich konsequenzen daraus ziehen es kann nicht sein dass sich leute hier anmelden und dann kein ton von sich geben ob sie nun mitfahren es hat jeder von Meinerwenigeit und Dennis eine nachricht erhalten das er auf der liste ist und die daten zur über weisung und wer sich dann nicht meldet sowas finde ich dann unmöglich!!!

Es gibt im Übrigen noch 2Freie Plätze auf der liste also wer lust hat darf gerne mitkommen muss sich hier nur im Trööt melden


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi,
Vielleicht wärs förderlich diese Leute noch einmal anzuschreiben und zu mahnen?
Das manche erst nach dem 15. überweisen ist ja nicht so wild, aber mal bescheid sagen wäre ja nicht schlecht.
Absagen sind ja normal.#c
Aber gar nicht zu reagieren find ich auch nicht besonders fair, den restlichen Teilnehmern gegenüber.
Aber ich glaube, das regelt sich alles noch, werden ja immer mehr Zahlungen.
Das klappt schon.#6
Und warum eine Wo warten??
Wenn jetzt jemand mitmöchte´, sollte der Vorrang haben.
Gru

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Eine Woche warten, weil ich eine Woche nicht da bin.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jo Franky... Dann schick mal die Erinnerung an die jeweiligen raus.


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jo Franky... Dann schick mal die Erinnerung an die jeweiligen raus.


 
gut werde ich so machen


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Teilnehmerliste der säumigen Zahler, nur zur Erinnerung* |supergri#h

*3: Fynn sh                    :c    **immer noch n i c h t bezahlt*

*7: Bulli                           :c immer noch n i c h t bezahlt*
*11: Hinnerk                   :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
16: Angelcarsten          :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
 18: WuselOr                 :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
19: Keule                        :c immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
20: Keules Schweet      :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
21: Hinnerks Tochter    :c immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
24: xfishbonex              :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
35: JapanRot                 :c  immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
39: Halbzeit-Fischer       :c immer noch n i c h t bezahlt
*
|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> *Teilnehmerliste der säumigen Zahler, nur zur Erinnerung* |supergri#h
> 
> *3: Fynn sh :c **immer noch n i c h t bezahlt*
> 
> ...


 
dankeschön#6

und es wäre noch zu erwähnen das es noch 2freie Plätze auf der Liste gibt


----------



## Stingray (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> dankeschön#6
> 
> und es wäre noch zu erwähnen das es noch 2freie Plätze auf der Liste gibt


 
Ich würde mal sagen nach dem Posting von uwe gerhard, wohl eher elf |rolleyes #d!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## lale (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

2 plätze?
nehm ich! :m
einmal für lale, einmal für gallerts, aka gianni die brasse..


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok wird verbucht und an dennis weitergeleite der nächste woche nicht da aber wird euch am ende der woche seine daten zukomen lassen sdas ihr das geld überweisen könnt


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin moin, allerseits !!!
Wollt mich auch mal zum Thema *säumige Zahler *äußern.
Wie ihr seht stehe ich auch noch auf der Liste.
Warum ?
Ganz einfach, ich habe mich am Donnerstag erst Angemeldet.
Am Freitag bekam ich von Dennis seine Daten.
Am Freitag Abend habe ich noch überwiesen, logisch das das Geld erst am Montag raus geht.
Ich möchte mich nur im vorwege dazu äußern, nicht das es dann auf dem Kutter heißt kuckt mal der wollt nicht zahlen.
Im übrigen bin ich voll eurer Meinung !!!
Franky mußte das Geld schließlich auch im vorraus bezahlen und daran sollte jeder denken.
Also zahlt !!!
Oder meldet euch ab !!!


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Halbzeit-Fischer schrieb:


> Moin moin, allerseits !!!
> Wollt mich auch mal zum Thema *säumige Zahler *äußern.
> Wie ihr seht stehe ich auch noch auf der Liste.
> Warum ?
> ...


 
super#6

ja so ist es bei ein paar kamen ja noch später dazu aber ich habe jetzt erst mal jedem von der liste eine PN geschrieben also bitte nicht wundern das geld also die 1200€ musste ich zum glück nicht im vorrausbezahlen konnte das so regeln das wir am tag der tour die kohle übergeben können


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ist ja auch richtig.
Naja trotzdem bist du dafür verantwortlich das das Geld reicht.


----------



## Franky D (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Halbzeit-Fischer schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig.
> Naja trotzdem bist du dafür verantwortlich das das Geld reicht.


 
eben so schauts aus in ersterlienie hab ich auf dem vertrag mit meinen namen unterschrieben


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Franky,

gib den säumigen Zahlern mal Druck ! Habe auch schon einen Bekannten per PN angeschrieben, der sich bisher nicht gemeldet hat. Finde ich unmöglich.;+
Das Thema Boardie-Kuttertour wird gestartet und viele sind Feuer und Flamme ! Da wird ohne das Hirn einzuschalten schonmal reserviert, weil absagen kann mann ja immer noch. Bei mir im Angelverein gibt es eine einfache Regelung: "Wer eine Meldung abgibt, der bezahlt !" Fertig. Scheint hier aber einigen Leuten total am A-rsch vorbeizugehen.
Das mußte mal rauss!:g:g:g


----------



## Franky D (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> gib den säumigen Zahlern mal Druck ! Habe auch schon einen Bekannten per PN angeschrieben, der sich bisher nicht gemeldet hat. Finde ich unmöglich.;+
> Das Thema Boardie-Kuttertour wird gestartet und viele sind Feuer und Flamme ! Da wird ohne das Hirn einzuschalten schonmal reserviert, weil absagen kann mann ja immer noch. Bei mir im Angelverein gibt es eine einfache Regelung: "Wer eine Meldung abgibt, der bezahlt !" Fertig. Scheint hier aber einigen Leuten total am A-rsch vorbeizugehen.
> Das mußte mal rauss!:g:g:g


 

hab ich bereits schon gemacht #h ja das ist leider wirklich schlimm bei manchen sie melden sich an und dann hört man nichts mehr von ihnen|bigeyes aber jetzt erst mal abwarten bis dennis wieder da ist vlt sieht das ganze ja dann schon anderst aus und es haben noch welche überwiesen


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Fraky&Klaus,
das ist das was ich meinte,das selbe hatte ich auch letztes Jahr durch,kann echt nicht sein.

P.S.
Den Halbzeit-Fischer kennt ihr,der war letztes Jahr auch schon mit.


----------



## Franky D (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

echt? an Halbzeit-Fischer kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern lag entweder daran das
die Sonne zu stark gebrannt hat oder er war undercover


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Undercover,das war er wirklich.
Also bei ihm braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken machen wegen der Kohle.
Wie viele haben denn auf die Mahnmail geantwortet?


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

antworten habe ich bis zum heutigen zeitpunkt keine einzigste erhalten :r was ich wirklich nicht in ordnung finde man kann sich doch wneigstens melden wenn man schon extra benarchrichtigt und darauf hingewiesen wird


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Man sieht ja, ob derjenige zwischenzeitlich on war!

Wär bei mir ein ganz klares Ding! 

Keine Antwort = Von der Liste gestrichen!!!|rolleyes


Ich kann sowas leiden wie Bauchweh.:r


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

das ist so man könnte nahcsehen ob die personen on waren oder nicht aber wir haben gesagt wir wartennoch bis Dennis die liste jetz noch einmal Aktualisiert hat und wer dann noch nicht bezahlt hat der muss dann eben die daraus resultierenden konsequenzen hinnehmen


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Melde mich mal kurz für meinen Freund Hinnerk.
Den hab ich letzten Sonntag nochmal bescheid gestoßen.
Am Montag hat er dann auch gleich überwiesen. (auch für seine Tochter)
Dennis sieht's ja dann...

Ich bin die nächsten 14 Tage weg und melde mich dann bei Euch wieder. Hab zwischendurch für meinen Wohnwagen ein Plätzchen reserviert auf Camping Möltenort in Heikendorf.
Wir fahren jetzt definitiv von Mittwoch bis Sonntag !!!

Wer am Vorabend jetzt 'ne Platzreservierung beim China-Mann haben möchte für gemeinsames Asia-Spachteln sollte sich hier nochmal äußern...

Tschüß bis die Tage...#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Melde mich mal kurz für meinen Freund Hinnerk.
> Den hab ich letzten Sonntag nochmal bescheid gestoßen.
> Am Montag hat er dann auch gleich überwiesen. (auch für seine Tochter)
> Dennis sieht's ja dann...
> ...


 
Wie schon gesagt beim China-Mann bin ich am start


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So Leute! Bin wieder da und mußte mit Erschrecken sehen, dass nur 3 Leute überwiesen haben. Find ich frech und traurig! Mir ist das egal was Franky jetzt macht. Ich gebe ihm hiermit den Rat, alle, die noch nicht bezahlt haben, sofort von der Liste zu streichen und sie darauf hinzuweisen per PN! Mich nervt sowas. Ganz besonders nervt mich das, weil bei den Nichtzahlnern gute Bekannte bei sind!!!


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So Leute! Bin wieder da und mußte mit Erschrecken sehen, dass nur 3 Leute überwiesen haben. Find ich frech und traurig! Mir ist das egal was Franky jetzt macht. Ich gebe ihm hiermit den Rat, alle, die noch nicht bezahlt haben, sofort von der Liste zu streichen und sie darauf hinzuweisen per PN! Mich nervt sowas. Ganz besonders nervt mich das, weil bei den Nichtzahlnern gute Bekannte bei sind!!!


 
so werde ich es auch machen die die bis jetzt niht bezahlt haben bis auf die die sich erst angemeldet haben was ich dir ja per pn mitgeteilt habe damit du ihn deine Daten schickst werden von der liste gestrichen sowas finde ich eine Bodenlose Frechheit man meldet sich erst an Ja klar sofort dabei aufjedenfall usw. und dann hat aman noch nichtmal den Arsch in der Hose sich Abzumelden echt traurig sowas#d


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Sylverpasi


> alle, die noch nicht bezahlt haben, sofort von der Liste zu streichen


Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht ganz so schnell bitte

Einige Leute ( mindestens 2 ) konnten bis dato nicht überweisen, weil sie noch keine Daten hatten/haben....


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Sylverpasi
> 
> 
> Ist zwar ärgerlich, nicht ganz so schnell bitte
> ...


 
kannst du mir bitte sagen um wen es sich dabei handelt? weil wir wissen das zwei sich erst in der letzen woche angemeldet haben und dies habe ich dennis auch gesagt oder Gibts da noch Andere?


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Franky D



> weil wir wissen das zwei sich erst in der letzen woche angemeldet haben



#6 Treffer - die 2 meine ich #6


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Franky D
> 
> 
> 
> #6 Treffer - die 2 meine ich #6


 
ok die wurden schon berücksichtigt  aber trotzdem danke#6


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

wenn ich jetzt wieder bei einigen sehe das sie das letzte mal vor 2 oder 3 wochen da sletztemal On waren wundert es mich nicht wirklich das einige nicht aucf meine PN´s reagiert haben


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wer jetzt noch mitkommen will einfach hier Melden und ihr bekommt ein Platzt auf der liste von denen die noch nicht Überwiesen haben


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So ich habe jetzt einige von der Listegenommen die sschon seit ewigerzeit die Daten bekommen hatten einige die sich erst in letzterzeit gemeldet hatten bekommen noch eine kleine restschonfrist wurden per Pn benachrichtigt sich unverzüglichst bei mir oder Dennis zu melden sollte dies nicht der Fall sein werdn dieseauch von der Liste gestrichen somit gibt es ab dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt wieder

5 Freie Plätze

also wer mitkomen will einfach hier im trööt bescheid sagen und er bekommteinen der freien plätze auf der liste


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Es braucht auch keiner jetzt anfangen, dass er keine Daten erhalten hat. Ich bin mit zu 1000% sicher, dass alle meine Daten erhalten haben. Die aktuellen Interessenten haben heute schon eine PN von mir erhalten und diese wurde auch bestätigt #6! Ansonsten werden alle gestrichen. Ich laufe nicht hinterher!!!


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so ist es wir werden keinem mehr hinterherlaufen ich habe die jenigen die noch bezahlen mussten mehrmals per Pn angeschrieben und nicht von einem einzigsten eine antwort bekommen sowas ist echt traurig und somit darfs sich auch keiner derjenigen beschweren die jetzt von der liste gestrichen wurden


Und es wäre zu erwähnen das es Wieder 5 Freie Plätze gibt wer mitkommen will einfach her im trööt bescheidgeben


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Mal als Aussenstehender betrachtet, der wahnsinnig gerne an dieser Tour teilgenommen hätte (bin "leider" :m an diesem Tag auf dem Weg nach Norge), kann ich Sylver und Frank nur sagen:
Hut ab vor soviel Mühe und Ausdauer. Wenn ich dieses Event hätte ausrichten sollen, gäbe es max. zwei Tage Schonfrist nach dem Termin. Danach: Tschüß an die Säumigen|krach:
Ihr habt ja nun schon wirklich sehr frühzeitig die Daten bekannt gegeben und der Termin steht ja nun schon etwas länger fest.

Wer sich anmelden kann, der kann auch, entweder aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer absagen, oder pünktlich zahlen.

Ausfallen kann immer mal wer, aber sich nicht zu melden, ist allerunterste Schublade.



P.S. wenn der Termin für nächstes Jahr auch ungefähr auf dieses Datum fällt, bin ich dabei...#h


----------



## hotte50 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,

wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei sein sollte....

...dann tragt mich bitte ein und sendet mir die Bankverbindung.

Kohle wird sofort überwiesen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Hotte! Super Sache #6! Hast von mir die Daten per PN erhalten!


----------



## MarkA (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wir geben hiermit dann mal Bescheid dass wir gerne zwei freie Plätze nehmen würden ...

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA#h


----------



## Franky D (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok wurde vermerkt steht alle auf der liste


----------



## Franky D (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So da sich Fynn und WuselOr bei mir bis heute nicht gemeldet haben auch auf mehrere Pn´s die ich ihnen geschrieben haben werden beide nun auch von der liste gestrichen ich hab darauf einfah keine lust mehr jedem hinterherzurennen

somit gibt es nun wieder 4 Freie Plätze also wer lust hat und mitkommen will einfach hier im trööt posten und ihr bekommt ein platz auf der liste


----------



## Buster (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

War mir nicht so das Wusel und WuselOr mal ein und dieselber Person waren und es WuselOr inzwischen nicht mehr gibt da der Account gelöscht ist ? #c Da hat der Wusel wohl aus Versehen mal 2 Accounts angelegt weil er einen vergessen hat - vermute ich mal da ja bei beiden Accounts der gleiche Wohnort stand.
Ich kann mich da natürlich irren...

*edit*  Ich seh grad das Wusel auch nicht mehr auf der Liste ist - alles höchst merkwürden - ich hatte gedacht das er auch mit will.


----------



## Franky D (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ne da gabs ne verwuselung und die personen wurden verwechselt davon ab es habn beide die Daten erhalten und es kam keine meldung somit hat es sich erledig auch wens zwei verschiedene oder en und die selbe person ist dann wäre es noch trauriger da er die daten dopelt erhaltenhat und nicht drauf reagiert hat


----------



## Buster (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das sehe ich genauso - das solte wirklich keine Kritik sein (falls Du es so aufgefasst hast - sorry dafür)
Ich find es auch mega-unfair sich erst anzumelden und dann in der Versenkung zu verschwinden - wer immer es auch sei.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Info! Wusel hat sich gemeldet und wird überweisen. Also wieder in die Liste aufnehmen!!!!!!!!!!!! Daten an MarkA und KasiG sind raus! Bin für ne Woche wieder weg und der Franky regelt das eine Woche für mich...... Reinhaun und weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ok Gut dann wird Wusel auf die Liste gesetzt


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Buster nein hab des natürlich net als kritik angesehen sollte nur ne erklärung für alles ein 

@ALL ES GIBT NOCH 3FREIE PLÄTZE WER SICH ALSO DIESES MEGEGENIALE EVENT NICHT ENTGEHEN LASSEN MÖCHTE MUSS SICH EINFACH NUR HIER IM TRÖÖT MELDEN UND ER BEKOMMT SOFORT DIE DATEN ZUGSENDET UND ERHÄLT EIN PLATZ AUF DER LISTE


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> Ok Gut dann wird Wusel auf die Liste gesetzt


 WuselOr um genau zu sein!:m#h


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> WuselOr um genau zu sein!:m#h


 
fängt das schon wieder an wer jetzt Wusel oder WuselOr?


----------



## Buster (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also einen WuselOr scheint es nicht mehr zu geben - die Suche findet keinen User mit diesem namen - daraus folgere ich das Wusel diesen Doppelaccount gelöscht hat - folglich wird Wusel mit auf See kommen |bla:


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok dann scheint sich das ja geklärt zu haben


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so wir haben eine neuanmeldun Jäger Olli hat sich gerade bei mir per pn angemeldet 

INFO NUN GIBT ES NOCH ZWEI FREIE PLÄTZE


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Bestens!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bestens!!!#6#6#6


 
jop solangsam nimmt das ganze wieder form an:vik:

ES GIBT NOCH 2 FREIE PLÄTZE!!!

WER MITWILL EINFACH HIER IM TRÖÖT MELDEN


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so mal wieder ordnung gemacht das man sehen kann das es noch 2 FREIE Plätze gibt


----------



## hotte50 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> Also einen WuselOr scheint es nicht mehr zu geben - die Suche findet keinen User mit diesem namen - daraus folgere ich das Wusel diesen Doppelaccount gelöscht hat - folglich wird Wusel mit auf See kommen |bla:



Lieber Onkel Buster,

nimm es nicht persönlich....

..aber es gibt immer noch einen User mit Namen "wusel0r"...

...das ist der, welcher sich anfangs hier auch angemeldet hat. (siehe Post 322)

Natürlich gibt es auch nach wie vor einen User Namens "Wusel"....welcher sich hier nach meinem Kenntnisstand  niemals angemeldet hat.

....ob der aber nun verwandt oder verschwägert mit "wuselOr" ist oder ob es sich um einen von dir benannten Doppelaccount handelt......entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis #c



man beachte aber bei der Suche die korrekte Schreibweise des/der User......dann werden Sie geholfen  


nun hoffe ich, dass es den Organisator nicht zu sehr verwuselt weil er abermals in der Teilnehmerliste den Namen Wusel in "wuselOr" berichtigen muss 



*oder war es doch der "Wusel"*  |kopfkrat    :g


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

um jetzt genau sagen zu können um welchen Wusel es sich handelt muss ich erst mit dennis rücksprache halten weil er weis von wem er bescheid bekommen hat.
und da WuselOr auf mehrere Pn´s von mir keine reaktion gezeigt gehe ich davon aus das es sich dabei um Wusel handelt


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hihi schon wieder so ein Gewusel.|supergri|rolleyes
Es gibt nur einen Wusel hier!!! :vik:Ob mit oder ohne Or |rolleyesEs ist der Benno.#hIch habe ihn ja hier als Nachrücker angemeldet, darum könnt ihr das glauben...
Das hatten wir schon und er stand auch als Nachrücker auf der Liste, aber wuselt ihr man weiter ,ich hatte bei ICQ Kontakt mit seiner besseren Hälfte, denn aus beruflichen Gründen ist er selbst selten on-line.
Das ist also in guten Händen und geht seinen Gang.:vik:
Er hat ja auch Kontakt per PN aufgenommen, also da müsste doch der aktuelle  wusel-account zu erkennen sein.#c
Also Benno überweist und alles ist soweit klargewuselt.Ich nehme ihn in Fahrgemeinschaft mit hoch und verspreche,den richtigen mitzubringen.
Wuse...äh Benno eben.
verwuselten Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok gut dann lassen wir ihn als Wusel auf der Liste


----------



## hotte50 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Franky,

ich denke mal es wird sich um wusel0r handeln. Der war gestern zuletzt um 18:06 Uhr online und hat sich wohl auch bei Silverpasi  gemeldet. Passt jedenfalls zeitlich exakt zwischen Silverpasis Post um 11:47 Uhr und seiner Meldung um 23:15 Uhr.

Wusel ist ein "Nullaccount" und war  letztmals am 20.04.08 online.


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na gut wen uwe sagt er hatte per ICQ kontackt werde ich den namen in OR umändern


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nu zerwuselt mal nicht alles:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2084685&postcount=322


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hihi schon wieder so ein Gewusel.|supergri|rolleyes
> Es gibt nur einen Wusel hier!!! :vik:
> Uwe#h



Nö, stimmt gar nicht, wir hier im Norden haben auch einen.:vik:

Aber der nennt sich Schwarzwusel :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@hotte50#6
Genau Horst, mein Reden.
schön daß du auch mitfährst#6
Hast du schon eine Unterkunft gefunden?
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## hotte50 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Wusel hier!!! :vik:Ob mit oder ohne Or |rolleyes#h



Hi Uwe,

der "Wusel" hat hier noch nie gepostet.

Der "wusel0r" hat ein Bild online mit einem Waller im Arm. Und unter seinen Armen prangt eine Badewanne, von der es nur eine geben kann. Und die habe ich schon mehrfach in Herrhausen gesehen.

Schau dir mal Posting 322 hier im Thread an.

Ich müsste mich wirklich arg täuschen wenn dem nicht so wäre.



kleiner Nachtrag:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1418761&postcount=173

das isser...der Benny....gell


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Genau so ist es und das habe ich hier alles schon mal kundgetan, nur kam das wohl nicht an#c|rolleyes
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## hotte50 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Unterkunft gefunden?



ja, ich fahre am Freitag nach HH und übernachte bei Bekannten.

Wenn Ihr auch übernachten wollt, kann ich Heikendorf empfehlen. Dort gibt es sehr gute Privatunterkünfte für ca. 25 - 30 Euro pro Nacht und Person incl. Frühstück. Bis Laboe sind es dann nur noch ca. 4-5 km.


----------



## pitus02 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

|uhoh: Hilfe |uhoh:

Wenn Ihr weiter so WUSELT pack ich am Ende noch meine kleine Spinnrute ein


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo solangsam is genug gewuselt


----------



## Franky D (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

leute Es Gibt Noch  2 Freie Plätze Wer Also Die Letzten Plätze Auf Der Liste Haben Will Muss Sich Einfach Nur Hier Im Trööt Melden

                                          2 Freie Plätze


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> *Info...!!!*
> 
> Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


 
na siehste solangsam wird das ja was 



Info es gibt noch 2freie Plätze bei der Tour also wer mit möchste einfach hier im Trööt bescheid geben


----------



## Franky D (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hier tut sich  ja garnichts mehr 

ES gibt immer noch 2 Freie plätze


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

wie sieht das eigentlich aus,könnt ich meine freundin als blinden passagier mitnehmen???
sie würde eben nur dabei sein aber nicht angeln..........
komme ja sonst ganz allein und das ja dann blöd.......wenn man von vorn herein schon kein persönlich kennt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich aus,könnt ich meine freundin als blinden passagier mitnehmen???
> sie würde eben nur dabei sein aber nicht angeln..........
> komme ja sonst ganz allein und das ja dann blöd.......wenn man von vorn herein schon kein persönlich kennt...




Hey Matze!|wavey:
Es ist gar kein Problem, dass deine Freundin ohne zu fischen mit fährt!
Dann ist so'n blinder Passagier optimal als Fotograf einsetzbar.
Einfach ne Digicam in die Hand gedrückt und beauftragt, vom ganzen Spektakel ordentlich Bilder zu machen...#6

So hat jeder bissel Spaß und deiner Freundin wirds nicht soooo leicht langweilig!


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

naja wenn das wirklich kein prob ist dann bin ich auch dabei......
mir gings jetzt ums bezahlen,müsste ich dann für sie auch bezahlen.......
auf den normalen kuttern muss man das ja......
aber ihr habt ja bestimmt nen festpreis für den kompletten kutter oder???


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So hat jeder bissel Spaß und deiner Freundin wirds nicht soooo leicht langweilig![/quote]


naja sie könnt sich ja auch ans filitierbrett stellen......;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> naja wenn das wirklich kein prob ist dann bin ich auch dabei......
> mir gings jetzt ums bezahlen,müsste ich dann für sie auch bezahlen.......
> auf den normalen kuttern muss man das ja......
> aber ihr habt ja bestimmt nen festpreis für den kompletten kutter oder???




Ich denke, das kriegen wir schon geregelt...|supergri:vik:

Nimm deine Lady mit und gut ist!

Wenn sie gut beim filetieren ist, dann kannste sie auch gern die Arbeit machen lassen.|rolleyes
Da wird sich keiner aufregen!


----------



## Franky D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Celler das sollte normalerweise wirklich kein Problem darstellen ch mus snur noch Rücksprache mit meinen mit Organisatoren halten was die dazu sagen aber von meiner seite ok  

@ Dirk stimt die Idee mit der Digiam ist eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht würde immerhin gute und genügend fotos geben^^


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich würde auch sagen das das kein Prob. ist,immerhin ist die Idee mit der Cam eine feine Sache,so bekommen wir dann mal Fotos von allen die am Angeln sind.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Und RotzProtz kommt endlich wieder zum angeln !

*#h#h#hHol den Pott wieder Heim !!! #h#h#h*

                |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo geht klar celler und freundin kommn mit  

Somit wäre noch 1 Platz frei


----------



## Franky D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so siehste jetzt bekommt das nun wirklich langsam formen auch wenn anfangs mit ein paar startschwirigkeitn sind nun alle Plätze bis auf 1 weg


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ja dann danke ich euch erstmal.......
werd die überweisung jetzt fertig machen.......
und die digicam bring ich dann für meine freundin auf jeden fall mit....
werden bestimmt paar lustige bilder........


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> ja dann danke ich euch erstmal.......
> werd die überweisung jetzt fertig machen.......
> und die digicam bring ich dann für meine freundin auf jeden fall mit....
> werden bestimmt paar lustige bilder........


 
ok das hört sich doch super an


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hab heut morgen überwiesen.
krieg ich bescheid wenn das geld angekommen ist???


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> hab heut morgen überwiesen.
> krieg ich bescheid wenn das geld angekommen ist???


 
wird auf der startseite vom trööt hinter deinem namen mit bezahlt angezeigt


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juli 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

schau doch gut aus jetzt müssen JägerOlli und Celler noch überweisen dann passt doch und eine freien platz kriegen wir auch noch voll


----------



## Franky D (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Zur Info es gibt noch 1 Freien Platz

noch 1 Freier Platz is zu haben


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

meine kohle war montag auch schon überwiesen......
glg matze

edit
stimmt nicht,ist erst gestern abgebucht worden.....
sorry.......


----------



## Die Gummitanke (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So, denn nehm ich mal den freien Platz für Marco.
@Dennis: bitte reservieren und Bankdaten nochmal senden, Kohle geht denn auch sofort online auf den Weg.

Geschafft, nu is die BKT ausgebucht. :vik:

Erfolgreiches Fischen wünscht

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Franky D (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so wunderbar wird sofort vermerkt  

Und so mit ist die Tour Ausgebucht


----------



## Die Gummitanke (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Gerade online Überweisung getätigt.
Voller Name des Patienten: Marco Lindemann.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Faaaaantastisch!!!! Dann mal los.... Wir treffen uns morgen früh alle in aller Frische am Kudder!..... Äääääaaah ja ne oder so oder wat???? Shit das ist ja erst in ein paar Wochen!!!


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

schade eigentlich........
wird aber bestimmt lustig.....


----------



## Jäger-Olli (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Meine Knete is seit Dienstag auffe Reise... Postbank dauert anscheinend doch länger... oder so...
sollte aber eigentlich schon angekommen sein...
|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Juli 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Und wieder haben welche bezahlt...#6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## tonnetto (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hi..habe es gerade gelesen....
ist ein platz noch frei??
 Tonnetto


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

genial nach anfängliche startschwierigkeiten ham wir den kutter ja nun doch noch endlich voll gekriegt man das wird geil *freu*  *freu*


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



tonnetto schrieb:


> hi..habe es gerade gelesen....
> ist ein platz noch frei??
> Tonnetto


 

leider nein die Tour ist ausgebucht höchstens noch ein nachrückerplatz aber da ja schon alle bezahlt haben sind die chancen eher gering


----------



## tonnetto (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> leider nein die Tour ist ausgebucht höchstens noch ein nachrückerplatz aber da ja schon alle bezahlt haben sind die chancen eher gering


 

schade...kannst mich trotzdem notieren.... und ggf. springe noch ein...
werde sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso da oben sein für das gesamte we...
an allen viel spaß..
Ciao Tonnetto


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ok wirst als nachrücker notiert


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Würde mein Platz an den Kölner abtreten... ich kann ja öfters mal raus, wohn ja an der Küste. Wenn Interesse dann PN.


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

naja also ich mein ihr habt euch fest angemeldet und wer halt zuspäöt komt muss halt diesesmal zuhause bleiben oder hoffen das einer noch ausfällt aber dannhier die plätze noch rumzutaschen finde ich nicht so gut


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Uppsss... meinte es ja nur gut mit den Kölner.
Aber wenns nicht erwünscht ist, ist das doch auch kein Problem.
Wenn er sich als "Klaus S." ausgegeben hätte würde es ja auch keiner merken |supergri

Hat sich also erledigt...


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen war nich böse gemeint ich sehs halt nur so wer sich angemeldet hat solte dann auch mitkomen


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> also bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen war nich böse gemeint ...



0 Problemo... hab's nicht falsch aufgefasst. :m


----------



## Stingray (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Für *tonnetto *muß ein Platz frei sein !!!!!!!!! Ohne unseren singenden Barden geht gar nichts. Notfalls teile ich mir mit Ihm den Angelplatz. Hauptsache Er ist dabei :m. Ohne Ihn kann es gar nicht lustiger werden. Das mußte ich schon auf der Boardiehitratour festellen :m. Honeyball sag auch mal etwas dazu #h. 


Gruß an Francesco

Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Franky, ist klar, dass Du so'n Hin-und-Her-Chaos vermeiden möchtest.
Aber wenn jemand von der Küste freiwillig seinen Platz an einen Binnenländer abtritt, finde ich das auch total ehrenwert. Die beiden können das doch untereinander klären, dann hast Du als Organisator keinen Stress und irgendwie klappt das da schon...

Außerdem, was Stingray schon sagte: Du kennst unsern italienischen Barden nicht!!!

Stingray, ist gebongt, den schmuggeln wir übers Handgepäck rein und geben ihn einfach als neuartigen Dorschköder aus !!!

Tonnetto, wo genau bist Du denn da oben.
Wir sind ab Mittwoch in Heikendorf-Möltenort auf dem Campingplatz.


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na gut ich hab mir das ganze nochmal überlegt stimt schon wie du es sagst honey also dann kriegt ihr das ok von mir zu tauschen aber mit dem geld des macht ihr bitte unter euch aus


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also... ich wohne 5 Min. von der Ostsee und habe 15 Min. von zu Hause mein Boot in der Ostsee liegen. Das ich meinen Platz an Jemanden abtreten würde der es 400-500km zur Küste hat ist für mich einfach selbstverständlich (wenns einer aus der Nähe wäre, wäre ich selbst gefahren). Ich hab mir nun zwar extra den Tag frei genommen aber das ist auch kein Problem... kann euch ja mit meinen Boot hinterher fahren wenns nicht zu windig ist :q mein Böötchen liegt im Nachbarhafen von Laboe 

Also tonnetto... Kohle rüber und du heißt für einen Tag Klaus S.


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

nee des machen wir einfacher der heist ne Klaus s sonder Klaus s wird in tonnetto umgetauft


----------



## Franky D (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so leutz ich bin mal für ne woche mit der schule in berlin wenns was gibt wird dennis das machen oder ich werde sehen ob ich in berlin ans i-net komme


----------



## Die Gummitanke (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na Jungs, mal aktualisieren, Marco hat schon lange so was von bezahlt !!!!!!!!! Der darf doch mitfahren ??? Oder.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Franky D (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so leuts bin wieder da aus berlin war ne woche weg deswegen hat sich hier net viel getan

joa mal schaun würd schon sagen das wir dehn mitnehmen brauch halt nur noch die bestätigung von dennis das er überwiesen hat


----------



## troutmaster69 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moinn moin,

so langsam steigt das Fieber  haut mal paar Infos raus, was zur Zeit auf´m Kutter gefangen wird!?!

Gru?, troutmaster69


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juli 2008)

*Info...!!!*

Der letzte Mann hat bezahlt...#6#6#6

Endlich vollständig.... Jetzt kanns abgehen....

Übrigens... Es wird z.Z. sehr gut Dorsch gefangen auf den Kuddern. Makrelen sind auch viele gefangen worden!!! Werde ab MO testen, was der Dorsch vor WH so macht !!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254


----------



## Franky D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

c´est genial 
wird sofort vermerkt das wir jetzt vollzählig sind jetzt kanns richtig losgehen


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *BKC08VCSFL*
> (*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
> Stand 29.05.08, 08:50Uhr:  *Tisch für 17-18 Personen*
> 
> ...



Sagt mal, bleibt es jetzt dabei ???

Bitte meldet euch hier, wenn ihr am Freitagabend schon vor Ort seid und euch mit uns im Asia-Restaurant in Laboe treffen wollt zwecks gemeinsamer Nahrungsaufnahme und so weiter...


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bleibt es jetzt dabei ???
> 
> Bitte meldet euch hier, wenn ihr am Freitagabend schon vor Ort seid und euch mit uns im Asia-Restaurant in Laboe treffen wollt zwecks gemeinsamer Nahrungsaufnahme und so weiter...



Ich brauch noch 3 Plätze mehr!
Vaddern und Kiddies kommen noch mit...:q


----------



## Franky D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo bei mir bleibts auch dabei bin beim Chinamann mit am Start


----------



## norge_klaus (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also wenn wir rechtzeitig da sind, dann auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Toffee? uwe_gerhard? bitte meldet Euch hier mal zwecks Bestätigung..

Aktualisierung:
*BKC08VCSFL*
(*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
Stand 22.07.08, 22:00Uhr:  *Tisch für 20-21 Personen*

MFT-Dirk (5)
Franky D (1)
Hinnerk (4)
Honeyball (4)
Toffee (1)
Norge_Klaus (1)
Stadtmaus (1)
uwe_gerhard (3-4)


----------



## Franky D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

is der chinamann überhaupt so groß? da kannste ja fast ne vollcharter^^ drausmachen so viele wie wir sind


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jau, sieht so aus... :vik:


----------



## Franky D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

oder wir essen stilecht auf der langelaand mittels lieferservice vom chinamann wär doch auch was


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Fantastisch!!!

Unsere Stadtmaus hat heute B-Day. Ich wünsch Dir hiermit alles erdenklich Gute für Dein neues Lebensjahr! Viel Glück und sehr viel Gesundheit!!! TL freu mich auf euch!!!! #6#6#6


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Toffee? uwe_gerhard? bitte meldet Euch hier mal zwecks Bestätigung..
> 
> Aktualisierung:
> *BKC08VCSFL*
> ...


 
Also Martin und ich übernachten am Fr. in Laboe und sind auf sicher dabei. 
Also 2 Plätze sind fest .
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fantastisch!!!
> 
> Unsere Stadtmaus hat heute B-Day. Ich wünsch Dir hiermit alles erdenklich Gute für Dein neues Lebensjahr! Viel Glück und sehr viel Gesundheit!!! TL freu mich auf euch!!!! #6#6#6


 

ja dann will ich auch mal die besten wünsche zum geburtstag senden


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das ist ja der HAMMER!!!!

Gestern red ich noch davon und auf einmal hat der Jung Geburtstag!!!

Liebe Honeymaus...

Ich wünsche Dir, auch im Namen meiner Familie und auch *im Namen aller Zäpfchenstecker*, alles alles Gute!!! Dass Du immer fit und tauglich bleibst. Wünsche Dir viel Glück für die Zukunft und bleib so, wie Du bist!!!

TL Hau rin und hol rut!!!!


----------



## Franky D (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

das gibts ja nich so ganz heimlich still und leise wird er ein jahr älter

auch von mir alles gute honeyball und dass du immer ein schönen fisch ziehst


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> und dass du immer ein schönen fisch ziehst



Aber nicht auf dem BKC!!!! Der Pott muss im Norden bleiben!!!!


----------



## Franky D (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf dem BKC!!!! Der Pott muss im Norden bleiben!!!!


 
wat heißt hier norden momentan is der Pott noch im Tiefsten Süden :g

aber auch nor noch 2tage dann gehts wieder richtung norden


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !!! |wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:




....aber der Pott muss in'n Pott :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> wat heißt hier norden momentan is der Pott noch im Tiefsten Süden :g
> 
> aber auch nor noch 2tage dann gehts wieder richtung norden



Ich hoffe, Du bringst das Teil auch mit in den NORDEN, damit ich den übernehmen kann !!!


----------



## Freelander (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Viel Spass Euch Allen,
Hoffentlich habt Ihr nicht so viel Wind bei Eurem Treffen.#h

Der Pott soll in Pott?
Ne,Ne da habn die Nordler bestimmt was dagegen,|rolleyes

Nur gucken nicht anfassen.


----------



## Franky D (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

klar is schon eingepackt


----------



## tonnetto (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hallo....leider stelle ich fest das sehr schwer ist ein bezahlbare übernachtung zu finden... alles voll  ..und was frei ist eben mir defintiv zu teuer..:c
ich wünsche euch alle viel spaß... Ciao#6
Tonnetto


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also fährt Klaus S. doch mit oder wie watn nu oder ääähhm naja oder so????


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So nun hat auch unser RotziProtzi B-Day #6!

Min Jung... Ich wünsch Dir alles alles Gute! Feier nicht zu doll. Wir sehen uns aufm Kudda und dann #g TL!!!


----------



## nowortg (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo,
wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß auf der Tour. Kann selber leider nicht mitfahren, habe leider an dem WE keine Zeit. 
Für alle die noch Pilker brauchen ein Tip: an Bord könnt Ihr Pilker von Speedy-Fish kaufen. Wer die noch nicht kennen sollte, es sind sie mit dem Kiemenbogen. Es ist von der Verarbeitung her der wohl beste Pilker auf dem Markt. Zu empfehlen ist der Red-Head, sowohl mit als auch ohne Folie. Auch der Tangdorsch ist immer einen Versuch wert.

Viel Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@nowortg
Vielen Dank für den Tipp, dann muss ich mir ja hier keine kaufen.Klasse.#6
@all
Bekomme ich am Fr Nachmittag in Laboe irgendwo Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer zu kaufen ?|kopfkrat
Weiss da jemand etwas?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## nowortg (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo Uwe,

Wattwürmer gibt es grundsätzlich im Förde-Angelshop direkt am Hafen Laboe, wenn das Wetter eine Suche zuläßt. Kannst die Würmer auch noch morgens kaufen, der Laden hat dann schon auf.

stets Petri Heil


Jens


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Danke für die Info Jens. Die Pilker werd ich mir mal anschauen!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Wattwürmer gibt es grundsätzlich im Förde-Angelshop direkt am Hafen Laboe, wenn das Wetter eine Suche zuläßt. Kannst die Würmer auch noch morgens kaufen, der Laden hat dann schon auf.
> 
> ...


 Vielen Dank, das ist ja sehr praktisch.#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Also fährt Klaus S. doch mit oder wie watn nu oder ääähhm naja oder so????



Ich brauche dazu noch ne Antwort!:vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich brauche dazu noch ne Antwort!:vik:



Tornetto hat sich bei mir überhaupt nicht gemeldet |gr:
Hat sich also alles verworfen und ich komme selber mit :m

Wat fürn kuddelmuddel....


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Faaantastisch!!! Dann ist das ja gebongt....

Weitermachen...#6#6#6!


----------



## norge_klaus (1. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi @all !

Wer nimmt eigentlich, so wie wir "norge_klaus" & "stadtmaus" schon immer an der Tour teil. Habe langsam den Überblick verloren ! #h#h#h

Gruß aus Hesse


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

|bigeyeshups mußte erst mal 70 runden lesen |bigeyes

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine verpasst, soll hoffentlich auch nicht passieren :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi @all !
> 
> Wer nimmt eigentlich, so wie wir "norge_klaus" & "stadtmaus" schon immer an der Tour teil. Habe langsam den Überblick verloren ! #h#h#h
> 
> Gruß aus Hesse



Dann klick mal den Link...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2072919&postcount=254

Und ausserdem hast Du überlesen, dass wir Deiner Maus gratuliert haben |krach:


----------



## celler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

moin nochmal
die geschichte mit meiner freundin steht noch,oder?
(mitkommen und fotografieren)


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ja, celler,
wenn Du das unbedingt möchtest, kommen wir natürlich alle mit und fotografieren Deine Freundin... :q:q:q


----------



## celler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

das ja schön,dann freut sie sich bestimmt ;-)
ne mal im ernst,steht da noch?
weiß nur gerade nicht mit wem ich das abgeklärt hatte.


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Also, hier nochmal der letzte Stand der Planung für den Freitagabend zum gemeinsamen Vortreffen der Vortags- und früher angereisten...
*BKC08VCSFL*
(*B*oardie *K*utter *C*up 20*08* *V*orabend *C*hinesen *S*att *F*utter *L*iste)
Stand 04.08.08, 12:45Uhr:  *Tisch für 16(18) Personen*

MFT-Dirk (5)
Franky D (1)
Hinnerk (4)
Honeyball (4)
uwe_gerhard (2)
evtl. später kommend:
Norge_Klaus (1)
Stadtmaus (1)

Der Rest der Truppe trifft also erst am Samstagmorgen ein.


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> das ja schön,dann freut sie sich bestimmt ;-)
> ne mal im ernst,steht da noch?
> weiß nur gerade nicht mit wem ich das abgeklärt hatte.



Ich sach das jetzt mal einfach so pauschal für alle:
Das geht auf jeden Fall klar!!!
Ist doch schön, wenn jemand Fotos macht und die dann hinterher hier rein stellt. Da haben wir doch alle was von...


----------



## Buster (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kann mir von Euch Kutter-Profis vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben ?
Als Kutterneuling gehe ich ja nicht davon aus mit viel Fisch nach Hause fahre - aber wenn ich doch tatsächlich einen erwischen sollte hab ich ne Frage:
Gibt es Eis an Board ? Oder weiß jemand wo ich dort Eis bekommen kann ?
Bin für jede Info dankbar #6


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

An jedem Kiosk, aber das schmeckt nicht so gut zu rohem Fisch... :q:q:q


Mal ernsthaft: Ich werd mal an 'ner Tanke in der Gegend nachfragen, wenn ich oben bin...
Aber als Tipp:
Wenn Du heute schon so 5-6 leere Tetra-Packs oder Plastikflaschen von 1 bis 1,5 Liter Größe mit Wasser füllst und einfrierst und die in 'ner ganz normalen Kühlbox mitbringst, kannst Du die den Tag über im Auto lassen, selbst, wenn dann die Sonne draufbratzt. Dann hast Du am Abend noch genug Kälte in der Box, um die Filets gut gekühlt nach Hause zu bringen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Buster,

du kannst sogar deinen Tetrapack auf der Langeland nochmal einfrieren, falls er schon bissel angetaut sein sollte!#6
Ist echt ein super Service da!!!:q

Ich denke, wenns furchtbar heiß werden sollte, haben Franzi und Gunter auch Eis zum kühlen da...


----------



## Buster (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo - den Tip hab ich gestern auch von "Schwarzangler" bekommen - Milchtüten mit Salzwasser füllen - mit Panzerband tapen damit es nicht so ausdehnt beim gefrieren - (dann bleibt es stapelbar). Das werd ich auf jeden Fall machen - aber da ich ja ne halbe Weltreise vor mir habe (Hannover -> Seesen -> Laboe ->Seesen -> Hannover) brauch ich Kühlung für ne lange Zeit. Fehlt mir nur noch ne Kaffeequelle für meine Thermoskannenfüllung für die Rückfahrt |uhoh:


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich hab 'ne nicht ganz volle Tiefkühl-Fischkiste aus Norge mit 3 x 1,5 Liter Eis zusätzlich über fast 40 Stunden transportiert, da war zusammen noch nicht mal ein Trinkglas voll Wasser in den 3 Flaschen...
Und wenn das Wasser taut, entzieht es der Umgebung zusätzlich die Energie.

Also das klappt schon...


----------



## celler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> jo - den Tip hab ich gestern auch von "Schwarzangler" bekommen - Milchtüten mit Salzwasser füllen - mit Panzerband tapen damit es nicht so ausdehnt beim gefrieren - (dann bleibt es stapelbar). Das werd ich auf jeden Fall machen - aber da ich ja ne halbe Weltreise vor mir habe (Hannover -> Seesen -> Laboe ->Seesen -> Hannover) brauch ich Kühlung für ne lange Zeit. Fehlt mir nur noch ne Kaffeequelle für meine Thermoskannenfüllung für die Rückfahrt |uhoh:


 
naja,ne halbe weltreise ist das ja nicht(250 km)
mach dir da mal nicht all zu viel gedanken wegen dem fisch.
kühlbox reicht da eigentlich.
denn wenn du beim nachtangeln abend um 18 uhr einen fängst,frierst ihn ja auch erst am nächsten morgen ein ;-)

ps:hättest mal früher was gesagt,dann hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können,ich komm auch aus deiner ecke(celle)
jetzt bin ich aber leider ab morgen schon auf fehmarn.


----------



## Big Troll (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

:mjetzt bin ich aber leider ab morgen schon auf fehmarn.;+

.....ich :cgleich vor Mitleid  :q 
Spass beiseite, ich wünsche Euch allen viele schöne Fische und noch me(e/h)r Spass#h

PS: Dir schon ab Morgen:g

Gruß Big Troll


----------



## celler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Big Troll schrieb:


> :mjetzt bin ich aber leider ab morgen schon auf fehmarn.;+
> 
> .....ich :cgleich vor Mitleid :q
> Spass beiseite, ich wünsche Euch allen viele schöne Fische und noch me(e/h)r Spass#h
> ...


 

wie meinst das?
freust dich das ich bei fdem tollen wetter nach fehmarn fahre oder wie meinst das?


----------



## jensen32 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ahoi allen 

Bin gerade wieder aus den Bergen zurück ( Kärten ) 

Und nu tut sich bei mir die Frage auf : Wann müssen wir den am Kutter sein??????????

Hab ich das wegen den vielen Bergen vor meinen Augen nicht gelesen????

Möchte doch mit und nicht hinterher winken!

Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tour.

Es grüßt der mit den Hufen schart

(Jens)


----------



## jensen32 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ahoi allen 

Bin gerade wieder aus den Bergen zurück ( Kärten ) 

Und nu tut sich bei mir die Frage auf : Wann müssen wir den am Kutter sein??????????

Hab ich das wegen den vielen Bergen vor meinen Augen nicht gelesen????

Möchte doch mit und nicht hinterher winken!

Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tour.

Es grüßt der mit den Hufen schart

(Jens)


----------



## Klaus S. (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Jens... schon aus den Bergen zurück? :m


----------



## norge_klaus (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

|supergri#h@honeyball
Auch wenn wir später kommen, wir kommen immer zusammen !#h|bla:#h#h|bla:#h

Gruß & #h#h#h

Klaus


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Was war das denn, Klaus? #h

Steilvorlage für den Ferkelfahnder???|supergri|supergri

Du weißt doch:

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben,
wer zu früh kommt, den bestraft die Frau...


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Aha, so so, sprichst du denn da aus Erfahrung....???|supergri|supergri|supergri,
ich schmeiss mich hier grad weg, muahahahah,rofl.|muahah:|muahah:
Also ,wenn du willst, kann ich dir dann an bord mal nen paar Tipps geben, so von Mann zu Mann...
hihihi

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## norge_klaus (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Erbarmen !!!! Cathi ist gerade aufAuslandseinsatz in Munich, da kommt Mann schonmal auf seltsame Gedanken......

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Klaus: Ich hab ja von 'ner Nominierung abgesehen...:m

@Uwe: Halt Dich lieber zurück, ich hab mein Kind dabei....#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@Honey,
ich hoffe du hast wieder die Zäpfen dabei,denn es wird ein wenig Welle geben!

http://windfinder.com/forecast/kiel_leuchtturm


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wetter sieht doch gut aus* West 6**

endlich mal wieder Drift......

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ok, Scherz beiseite.
Hoffentlich wird die Tour windbedingt nicht abgeblasen.....

Gruß Toffee


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin, wie jetzt, bin im Englischen nicht so fit, gibts das auch in Deutsch?
Und was ist ein Scherz? Ist da Windstärke 6 angesagt oder nicht?
Wäre schon wichtig ,also bitte mal keine Scherze mehr.


----------



## MartinaK (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

http://www.zoover.de/deutschland/schleswig-holstein/laboe/wetter

Hier eine wettervorhersage auf Deutsch :m
Gruß


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Halt Daumendrücken!

Hier im Trend http://www.wetteronline.de/segel.htm ist West 6 vorausgesagt, aber das ändert sich meistens.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Toffee schrieb:


> Halt Daumendrücken!
> 
> Hier im Trend http://www.wetteronline.de/segel.htm ist West 6 vorausgesagt, aber das ändert sich meistens.
> 
> Gruß Toffee


Ui, na ja vielleicht ändert sich das ja wirklich...auf Stärke 7-8!;+
Ab wann wird denn so eine Tour abgesagt?
Ich habe ja für 2 Nächte Zimmer gebucht, die ich so oder so bezahlen muss.
Gibt es denn da einen Notfallplan, falls das passiert?
Könnten wir dann alle zusammen irgendwo geschützt vom Festland aus angeln, falls das wirklich abgesagt wird?
Eventuell in Hafennähe oder so? Das wäre ja wirklich schade.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Bei stärkeren westlichen Winden besteht die Chance rauszufahren und sich unter Land zu legen, aber zuletzt entscheidet immer der Kapitän und das kurzfristig so ca kurz nach 7 Uhr, wenn die Windvorhersage des deutschen Wetterdienst bekanntgegeben wurde.
Ich denke,am Freitag läßt sich das schon in etwa abschätzen.
Ich verweise nur auf die Makrelentour 2007 von Wulli.Im Büsumer Hafen kaum ein lüftchen und nach 3 stunden auf hoher See dann die hohen Wellen. das war aber die Nordsee.

Nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Buster (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

upps - das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.
Wann wird denn so ne Tour abgesagt ?
Und wenn ne Ausfahrt nicht möglich ist - entscheidet sich das erst morgens oder kann man das Abends schon absehen ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht verrückt...:m
Bis Windstärke sieben läßt sich auf der Ostsee eigentlich noch ganz gut fischen!

Schau'n wir einfach mal, was der Skipper morgens sagt.


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> upps - das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.
> Wann wird denn so ne Tour abgesagt ?
> Und wenn ne Ausfahrt nicht möglich ist - entscheidet sich das erst morgens oder kann man das Abends schon absehen ?


 
leider nur nach Wetterlage....
Wir können nichts weiter tun , als erstmal abwarten.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nu macht mal nicht die Pferde scheu...

Die Wetter- und Windvorhersagen sind maximal auf 3 Tage genau möglich, alles, was danach kommt ist ohnehin spekulativ.
Wenn man sich die allgemeine Wetterlage lt. GME-Modell (Deutscher Wetterdienst) anschaut dann werden wir am Samstag an der Südwestflanke des abziehenden Tiefdruckgebiets Christine liegen, das gestern in der Bretagne für die Windhose verantwortlich war. Diesem Ansatz folgt z.B. WetterOnline und sagt Wind um 4 an der Küste und bis 6 auf dem offenen Meer voraus.
Nach GFS (Global Forecast System) liegen wir aber genau in der Zwischenzone zwischen dem abziehenden Tief Christine, dass dann schon über dem Bottnischen Meerbusen angekommen ist und einem herannahenden Tief vor der Irischen Westküste.
Damit würde sowohl die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit auf unter 30% sinken als auch mit abflauendem Wind 3-4 zu rechnen sein.

Egal, wie man jetzt rechnet, ist die zu der Prognose Wind um 6 führende Berechnung die pessimistischste Variante. Damit dürfte die Durchführung der Tour gesichert sein. Für mich heißt das wiederum, dass entweder die Welle noch da ist oder sich dann gerade aufbaut. Auf Ruhrdeutsch also: Rin inne Fott mit datt Zäppken :m
...und allen anderen zur Seekrankheit Neigenden rate ich auch zu entsprechenden Vorbeugungsmaßnahmen.

Zwischenfrage: Brennt scharfes thailändisches Essen beim Kotzen nochmal im Hals???

Da ich ja schon morgen unterwegs bin und nicht mehr gegenchecken kann, was im Internet steht, denke ich mal: Je schlechter das Wetter am Freitag, desto besser am Samstag.:m
Nun, Regen wär ja nicht zu schlimm, das meiste knallt ja dann in die Ostsee und nur 'n bißchen was auf den Kutter. #c

Und wenn ich hier so rumlese, dann sagen doch alle Küstnjunkies, dass bei Ostwind weniger gefangen wird. Also die Gefahr ist denn doch eher gering...:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ThaiKotzen brennt genauso wie am Vortag,nur der Vorteil ist halt der,das es meistens Reis gibt,welcher bei sauberer Ausführung auch aus dem Hals kommt,ansonsten geht der auch gut durch die Nase


----------



## hotte50 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,

die angesagte Kotzerei hat natürlich einen Riesen Vorteil.

1. die Kotzenden sind so sehr beschäftigt, das zum Angeln
keine Zeit bleibt. 
2. Nahrhafte Thailändiche Essensreste wären mal was neues 
für die Dorsche (Anstatt immer nur Currywurscht), welche 
sich ob derart schmackhaftem sicher in großer Anzahl ver-
sammeln würden.

Fazit:

Wind lass blasen, Jungs haut euch die Wampe voll.

Kann für die Seefesten unter uns nur von Vorteil sein....:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So, melde mich jetzt ab von hier...

Man sieht sich entweder schon am Freitag beim Thai und ansonsten am Samstagmorgen am Kutter...


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Haben am Kieler Leuchtturm jetzt ne 6 aus West. Also keine Sorge... dat geit. Ne 6 aus Ost wäre zu heftig aber aus West ist das kein Problem. Am Samstag sollen wir in Kiel eine 4 aus West haben (Voraussagen stimmen bei Wind aber selten)... ne 4 aus West wäre aber Ideal.


----------



## Jäger-Olli (7. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ma ne Frage...;+
wer kommt aus der Richtung Bargteheide/Segeberg oder aus Hamburg und möchte mitfahren?
Ich Fahre die A 21/ B404... Hätte noch drei Plätze im Auto frei...
... würd ich auch nen kleinen Umweg in kauf nehmen um Jemanden abzuholen!
Olli


----------



## Hanky (7. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,
für alle die nach der Kuttertour noch eine längere Autofahrt vor sich haben, werde ich versuchen noch ein wenig Trockeneis zu organisieren.
Das Zeug´s ist richtig kalt:#2: ( ca.-80 C), und sollte nicht direkt mit dem Filet in Verbindung kommen, sonst habt ihr schon Gefrierbrand bevor die Aussenbordskammeraden euren heimischen Gefrierschrank gesehen haben.
Ich werde morgen Nachmittag noch mal posten, ob ich was bekommen habe,
Gruß Hanky


----------



## Buster (7. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na das klingt ja mal richtig gut - sehr gute Idee #6


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Hanky,

hört sich richtig gut an. Brauche nur ein bissel Eis, um 4 Filets nach Haus zu bringen. Muß für eine frische Mahlzeit reichen. Der Rest (der aber auch erstmal gefangen werden muß.....) geht als 'Spende' an die Mitfahrer. Nach zwei Wochen Mausund im Mai ist der Tiefkühler leider noch proppe voll !|supergri

Freue mich auf euch Banausen !

Stadtmaus und ich machen sich am Freitag so ca. 14 Uhr in Frankfurt los und ohne Stau sollten wir rechtzeitig zum Abendessen vor Ort sein.  

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi,
kann mir jemand die genaue Adresse von dem Thai-Chinesen oder wie auch immer geben, wo wir uns morgen abend treffen?
Das wäre nett.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## troutmaster69 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,

jetzt ist es endlich soweit |laola:
Da ich das erste mal am Start bin, würde ich gerne wissen wie das mit der Platzwahl läuft?
Wer zuerst kommt oder per Verlosung?

G4ruß, troutmaster


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*http://www.restaurant-kritik.de/17552/ *

So,Martin und ich packen langsam die Sachen und machen uns heute vormittag los nach Laboe,
Die Vorhersage ändert sich nicht mehr, also können wir wohl von Windstärken 
*W 5-6
*(Böen 60 km/h) fest ausgehen.
Bis später.
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Asia Restaurant Thang Long*

Wenn das der Chinese ist, dann liegt er in der gleichen Str. wie unser Hotel. Ich weiss, das stand schon mal im Thread, aber den komplett durchzusuchen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## hotte50 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Oh Oh......

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2149554&postcount=1189


wenn das morgen auch so läuft.......|gr:

dann geht die Besatzung Baden und wir übernehmen den Kahn..:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Damit keiner einen Schnupfen bekommt, weil die nicht gut gefangen haben, könnt ihr euch das auch reinziehen.... Das war anscheinend besser... AUCH KIELER FÖRDE!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2149003&postcount=1188


----------



## Toffee (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jetzt ist es endlich soweit |laola:
> Da ich das erste mal am Start bin, würde ich gerne wissen wie das mit der Platzwahl läuft?
> ...



Hallo troutmaster,
die Plätze werden vor der Abfahrt verlost.Platzwechsel so um die Mittagszeit.Hanky&ich bereiten die Lose vor.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Hanky (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo Leute,
also die Trockeneisaktion hat geklappt #6
Für alle wird es wohl nicht reichen, aber jeder der weiter weg wohnt (südlich von Palermo oder so :q) wird wohl ein Stück ergattern können.
Jetzt braucht ihr euch mit dem fangen nicht mehr so zurückhalten, also haut sie raus, die Dickdorsche.
Bis
Morgen,
Hanky


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Alter Schwede!!! Ich war ja wohl gerade bei meinem Dealer! Wollte nur ein bischen Kleinkram holen und dann geschah es!!! 

Ein geheimnisvoller Ständer stand auf einmal vor mir in voller Größe mit schööönen geheimen Geheimködern aus Gummi!!! Ich kam da nicht dran vorbei, griff in den Ständer und packte die Juwelen in den Korb und jetzt muss ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass meine Hände tierisch nach Gummi stinken!!! Faaantastisch... Ich glaub ich bin ein Gummifetischist!!! 

Bis morgen #6!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich konnte leider nicht mit da ich einen dicken Kopf hatte/habe :m 

Bezahlt war ja und von daher war es ja nicht ganz so wild. 
Konnte mich ja auch nirgends melden da keine Tel.Nr. hinterlegt wurde. 

Das Wetter war je einigermaßen OK so das eigentlich bisschen was an Fisch raus gekommen sein muß.


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So,
bin wieder zurück, 
war echt eine 
#vmegageile#vStimmung,viel Wind, kein Regen :g und wenig Fisch.
Eine kräftige Laola-Welle |laola:, für alle , die dabei waren*
MFT-Dirk hat sich bereiterklärt, einen Bericht darüber zu schreiben. Da er kommende Woche noch auf dem Campingplatz weilt, schafft er es erst übernächste Woche.
Bis dahin müssen wir uns leider gedulden*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nabend

Ein paar Teilnehmer sind doch schon online, nu lasst doch mal hören, wer hat den nun den Pott eingefahren 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo Chris
nur soviel:
Der Cup ist wieder im Norden, weil Honeyballs Prachtexemplar entscheidende 2cm zum Höhepunkt gefehlt haben....

Gruß Toffee


----------



## pitus02 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

|wavey:
Ich kann mich Toffee nur anschließen, es war wie immer eine klasse Tour mit vielen netten Leuten. Es ist klasse das sich immer mehr Frauen unserer Tour anschließen.#6

:qAch ja ich muß mich wohl bereit erklären die nächste Tour zu organisieren :q


----------



## Freelander (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ist der Pott also in Schleswig Holstein.#h

Sagt mal was kam denn insgesamt auf die Planken?

Hoffe Ihr hattet alle Spass#h


----------



## pitus02 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wie gesagt, bis auf die Leute und die Stimmung war es mau, es waren wohl höchstens 20 Dorsche 1 Hornhecht und 15 Witti´s.


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,
so bin wieder Fit,was hat mich die Sonne die wir die letzten Stunden hatten umgehauen,und das Bier auch.

Erstmal Gratulation an Pitus,mal sehen was im nächsten Jahr auf die Planken kommt.

Von der Stimmung her war es wieder absolute Oberklasse,aber das Fischen war nicht leicht.
Starke Böen,die dafür sorgten,das man oft das Gefühl zum Köder nicht zuließen,und dann auch noch so beißfaule Dorsche,und ein Käpt,der es gesehen hatte,das mnichts gefangen wurde,aber trotzdem weiter Driften ließ.

Ach,eine Makrele ist auch raus gekommen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ all

Super Tag und wenig Fisch :q, was will man mehr.........|kopfkrat

Außerdem "alte Bekannte" getroffen und einige 
"neue" Boardies kennen gelernt #6 --- super



> es waren wohl höchstens 20 Dorsche 1 Hornhecht und 15 Witti´s.



Wittels dürften es einige mehr  gewesen sein :q

Bin mal auf den großen Bericht gespannt |bigeyes


----------



## jensen32 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Moin

Ich hätte uns auch mehr Fisch und weniger Wetter gewünscht. Denke aber ,wir haben das beste daraus gemacht! 

Was ich so mit bekommen habe: nette Boardis, Hilfsbereit und meist gute Stimmung! 
(Nichts fangen ist ja auch blöd)

Mein Eindruck war auch, das der Käpten zu lange an einigen Stellen stand , wo nichts raus kam. ( Was hat er dort gesehen?? #c)

Als Nachmittags bei uns am Bug die Großen raus kamen, fuhr er weiter! Oder ist da mein Eindruck falsch??

Ich denke ,es war nicht meine letzte Kutter-Tour.:k

Danke nochmal an meinen Nachbarn ( Ich sach nur Muscheln, Seesterne) am Bug , der meinen Aussenbords-Kameraden gegafft #a   hat und gleich zum nächsten hetzte.#6

Gibt es noch neh Liste der gemessenen Fische??? Mich würde persönlich der Trend der Dorsche interessieren, ob mehr kleine oder doch kleine Große raus kamen

Die Orga hat auch super geklappt!! Ich sach nur , ich bin Euer Ausbilder  


Bin auf die Bilder-Story gespannt! 

#h

Gruss an alle ,die dabei waren


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,moin,

bin auch wieder fitt.
Da ich ohne Fisch nach Hause kam, ist das Grillen leider ausgefallen. 
Dafür hat sich der Pizza-Servis gefreut.
Weil ich keine Fische zu versorgen hatte, habe ich meinen Fetten Sonnenbrand behandelt. Was auch seine Zeit beansprucht hat.
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, Tolle Orga.+Stimmung.

Und Gruß an jensen 32, ich glaub du meinst mich damit



jensen32 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an meinen Nachbarn ( Ich sach nur Muscheln, Seesterne) am Bug , der meinen Aussenbords-Kameraden gegafft #a hat und gleich zum nächsten hetzte.#6
> 
> 
> Ich beantrage nächstes mal ne Muschel-Wertung
> ...


----------



## uwe gerhard (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo, wir sind auch alle wieder heile in Herhausen angekommen, etwas müde aber doch sehr zufrieden..
Es war ein sehr schöner Tag mit lauter netten Leuten, viel Wind und Wetter und auch einigen Fischen.
Es hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind auf sicher nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.
Martin Wusel und Buster waren zum ersten Mal überhaupt auf einem Kutter.
Wir waren alle begeistert, auch von der Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit untereinander.
Es war toll auch mal persönlich mit den Leuten zu tun zu haben, die man ja n u r vom posten kennt.
Ein sehr gelungener Event, vielen Dank an Silverpasy, Franky und toffee für die tolle Organisation.#6 
Von uns "Herrhausenern" wurde gefangen
Buster : 1 Makrele !!!

Martin : 4 Wittlinge

Wusel : 1 59 er Dorsch und 2 Wittlinge (2. Platz in der Cup-Wertung)

Uwe gerhard: 1 kleine Kliesche, 1 ca. 45er Dorsch und 13 Wittlinge, alles auf Wattwurm.

Eine große Platte habe ich leider noch verloren.
Der Dorsch ist mir dann leider auch beim Abhaken zuuufällig über Bord gefallen...er sah auch so mager aus, hinter dem Kopf..netterweise bekam ich von anderen Anglern noch 5 Wittlinge geschenkt, so daß wir eine schöne Mahlzeit für uns hier in Herrhausen zusammenbekommen haben. Vielen Dank nochmal den edlen Spendern.#6
Wir werden uns gleich ans Werk machen und einen Teil in die Pfanne hauen. Die sind sowas von lecker...
Die restlichen werden wir dann mal in den Rauch hängen.
Mir hat da jemand verraten ,daß die dann noch besser schmecken sollen.
Gestern abend versuchten wir unser Glück nochmal in Laboe , von der Hafenmole aus. Aber leider wollten nur 8 kleine Grundeln beissen.
Riesige Meeräschen stehen dort unter dem Steg.:k
Aber auf die waren wir nicht aus, dafür hatten wir das passende Gerät auch nicht dabei, aber wir kommen wieder, soviel ist sicher.
Lieben Gruß an alle Teilnehmer,es war es toller Tag, wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste Jahr, aber wir werden es sicherlich nicht so lange aushalten.....|rolleyes
Uwe und Martin|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

moinsen jungs so bin auch wieder im süden zu hause angekommen mus mich noch mal bei allen bedanken die teilgenommen haben und auch beidenen die so kräftig mitgeholfen haben ohne euch wäre das nicht so eine schöne tour geworden Danke

und nochmal glückwunsch an alle Sieger

mfg franky


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Moin,

als erstes einmal Danke an die Ausrichter dieser Tour.

Es war wie immer nett und hat trotz widriger Umstände sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Schade das es so wenig Fisch gab, aber irgendwie war mir das vorher schon klar. Nachdem meine letzten drei Kuttertouren innerhalb von 12 Monaten alle auf der Langeland stattfanden, wunderte mich das eigentlich nicht mehr. Der Skipper zeigt immer dasselbe Verhalten. Ewig lange Driften an Stellen wo sich nix tut und wenn gefangen wird, wird kurz danach wieder abgeblasen.

Trotzdem ist so ein Tag auf See mit netten Männern und Mädels immer ein guter Tag, ganz besonders für einen  "Inländer" wie mich, der ja leider viel zu selten Seeluft schnuppern kann.

Eins liegt mir noch am Herzen.......bei der nächsten Tour sollte man vielleicht beim Abgang von Bord nochmal kurz zusammen bleiben und ein Gruppenfoto machen. Sowas bleibt doch immer eine nette Erinnerung und sollte auch ins persönliche Album wandern.

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr. War wirklich spaßig, so viele "grüne Gesichter" zu sehen....:q:q:q

Leider habe ich diesmal viel zu wenig Fotos gemacht. Nachdem meine geliebte Mütze schon auf See geblieben ist, wollte ich weiteren Schaden vermeiden. Daher nur ein paar Landfotos.

Bild 1 + 2     Schuppenaal-Fraktion
Bild 3 + 4     Hafen-Impressionen


----------



## uwe gerhard (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Schade das es so wenig Fisch gab, aber irgendwie war mir das vorher schon klar. Nachdem meine letzten drei Kuttertouren innerhalb von 12 Monaten alle auf der Langeland stattfanden, wunderte mich das eigentlich nicht mehr. Der Skipper zeigt immer dasselbe Verhalten. Ewig lange Driften an Stellen wo sich nix tut und wenn gefangen wird, wird kurz danach wieder abgeblasen.


 
Also das fand ich auch völlig merkwürdig.
Aber ich kann Hottes Beobachtungen nur bestätigen.
Sobald etwas gefangen wurde, blies der Kapitän ab....was soll das bloß??#c
Bei der letzten Drift bissen die Wittis wie die Heringe .....und da bläst der doch wirklich wieder mal ab, als die Ruten krumm sind.#q
Auch vorher,als  bei den Driften endlich etwas biss und die Dorsche rauskamen, fuhr er einfach nach den ersten 2 Dorschen an Board weiter, statt da zu bleiben ..
So etwas ist nicht das Wahre.
Wir hätten sicher alle etwas gefangen, wenn er an den fängigen Stellen geblieben wäre, denn Fisch war ja da...
Das ist nicht besonders schlau, finde ich, wenn man endlich Fischkontakte hat, einfach den Leuten ihren Erfolg zu nehmen.
Und dann plötzlich ellenlange Driften, bei denen nicht ein Fisch gefangen wurde. Aber wo Fisch ist, da fährt er weiter?
Vielleicht, um die Bestände zu schonen?
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären.
Da kommen die Kunden doch irgendwann nicht mehr, wenn sich das rumspricht, das der Kapitän gegen die Angler arbeitet.
Die ihn bezahlen.|kopfkrat
Mir ging es nicht um den Fisch, sondern um den Spass, aber mir tun die Leute leid, die nichts gefangen haben, denn das ist sicherlich auch Schuld vom Kapitän.
Lieben Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Hotte50



> Nachdem meine letzten drei Kuttertouren innerhalb von 12 Monaten alle auf der Langeland stattfanden, wunderte mich das eigentlich nicht mehr


Wieder einmal überaus seltsam |uhoh:



> Leider habe ich diesmal viel zu wenig Fotos gemacht.



ich hab auch ein paar wenige.....
und die können jetzt schon bewundert werden #6


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin moin, 

ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle, bei allen Organisatoren bedanken #6 das war wirklich eine schöner Turn mit vielen netten Boardis!
Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei 

Fänge: 1 Dorsch ca. 45 + 1 Wiitti leider noch einen "besseren" Dorsch im Drill verloren :c

Gruß an alle Beteiligten, troutmaster69


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So ich war einer von denen die nichts gefangen haben. Ich hatte allerings einen Aussteiger und 2 Bisse! Ich muss sagen, dass ich total enttäuscht bin vom Fang. Die Tour war aber dennoch Spitze, wie immer! Die Leute passen ebenso die Stimmung!!! Es hätte kotzen können nach der ersten Drift. Honey fängt den ersten großen und dann wird abgehupt. Die Forelle und der andere Kutter hatten auch Fisch an dieser Stelle. Wir fahren weiter und die beiden Boote fangen Fische!!! Ich hab beobachten können, dass die anderen Boote immer und immer wieder die selbe Drift gefahren sind.... WAAAARUM...??? WEIL DA FISCH WAR!!!! Die haben auf der Forelle ja noch filetiert, als sie zum Zoll rangefahren sind!!! :r:r:r

Mein spezieller Dank gilt unserem Skipper!!! Mach weiter so! Passt schon... Eine Boardi-Tour wird es bei Dir nicht mehr geben #6! 

Versteht mich alle bitte nicht falsch! Sicher ging es nicht nur um den Fisch in erster Linie, aber wenn über die Hälfte Nichtfänger sind, dann liegt es nicht nur an uns! Das gute dadran ist ja, dass sich durch solche Erlebnisse die schlechten Kutter herauskristallisieren! Für mich persönlich wird es im Kieler Bereich nur noch die MS Forelle und die MS Blauort geben. Da wird sich noch der Arsch aufgerissen! Und da wird man auch nicht vom Skipper angemacht. Bulli ist das ja widerfahren! Der Skipper hat ihn gut angeranzt, er soll zusehen, dass er seine Rute rausholt. Er nimmt auf Bulli keine Rücksicht und fährt los! Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Der Ton macht die Mucke!!! 

Auch mir tut es leid, dass viele nichts gefangen haben. Ich hoffe, ihr nehmt das der Orga nicht krumm, dass ihr quasi verarscht wurdet. 

Ich werde gleich und morgen mal alle Fotos reinstellen, die ich machen konnte! Sind 66 geworden..... 

Gratullation an alle, die die Pokale entgegennehmen durften. Aber einen besonderen Glückwunsch an die Damen #6#6#6! Hat mich gefreut, dass ihr gefangen habt! 

@Pitus der Dorschkönig..... Nur mal ein Tipp für die nächste Tour... Mach eine Umfrage, wo wir alle abstimmen können. Wir haben ja schon drüber gesprochen. Die Forelle und die Blauort sind bei uns hier die besten Boote und werden es immer bleiben. Da passt alles. Für die Sassnitzgeschichte kannst Du von Norge Klausimausi Infos einsacken.... Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, dann meld Dich bei mir. Ich biete mich an!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/4931/09082008011ta7.jpg http://img148.*ih.us/img148/4094/09082008012rp4.jpg
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/4094/09082008012rp4.47cd303fc5.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/4030/09082008018ub8.jpg http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2071/09082008021nm5.jpg

Den Rest gibt es morgen.....:m


----------



## Freelander (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das ist sehr schade mit eurem Kutter,aber vlt.wollte er ja nicht das sein Deck schmutzig wird.|kopfkrat
Solche Fehler kann man sich bestimmt nicht oft leisten.


----------



## vazzquezz (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich war ja leider verhindert, aber dem Verhalten des Skips nach eine Frage: Das klingt ja arg nach Andy Scharfe!|bigeyes

War er's oder nicht! 

Ich dachte er eiert jetzt irgendwo als Berufsfischer rum?!

V.


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi Vazz
jau dat ist der Andreas gewesen #c hat wohl Freitag und Samstag so 'ne schwache Nummer abgeliefert #d


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jo,
wenn ich den Typen als Andy kenne,war es Andy der gefahren ist.


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Der Knaller kam ja noch zum Schluss, dass man seinen Platz sauber hinterlässt, versteht sich von selbst. Wenn es nach dem Skiper gegangen wäre hätten wir noch die Fischkisten ausgewaschen und aufgeräumt |uhoh: damit er gleich Heim fahren kann ;+

Sei über 20 Jahren fahre ich mit Schleswig-Holsteins Kuttern auf die Nord- und Ostsee aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht gehört. Das war das 1. und Letzte mal auf der Langeland.

Ich kann mich nur Sylverpasi anschließen, entweder Blauort oder Forelle!!!


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Von den Leuten her wieder eine tolle Tour #6. War immer ein Fan von der Lageland 1 ( Werfer und Platztechnisch ), aber in den letzten 12 Jahren zweimal abgeschneidert #d. Und beide mal bei den letzten Touren mit der Lageland 1 #d. Auch wenn ich die Blauort mit Ihren hohen Aufbauten nicht mag, aber da fängt man noch Fisch |gr:.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

.... Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, dann meld Dich bei mir. Ich biete mich an![/QUOTE]

#6 Danke werde bestimmt darauf zurück kommen #h


----------



## Kasi K.G. (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir hatten viel Spaß, haben nette Boardies kennen gelernt und am Ende gabs sogar noch einen Pokal für mich |bigeyes und das auf nur einen 46er Dorsch. 

Danke an die Orga, habt ihr gut gemacht. 

Ich denke, wir werden auf der nächsten Tour wieder mit dabei sein. 
@Hotte: Vielen Dank für's mitnehmen.   

Schöne Grüße #h
Kasi


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi @all !

Sind auch wieder gut im Taunus gelandet. Die Rückfahrt am Sonntag wurde von heftigsten Wetterkapriolen begleitet. Von strahlendem Sonnenschein bis Gewitterguss war alles dabei.

Die Kuttertour war mal wieder echt geil ! #6#6#6 

Hätte es noch Fisch gegeben, dann hätte ich mich sogar zu einem "Perfekt" hinreißen lassen.|supergri

Zum Kutter und der Crew sage ich mal nix. Ist bestimmt besser so. Sonst bekomme ich hier mal wieder eine Verwarnung. Das ist es nicht wert.

@PITUS , da sich die Umfrageergebnisse für die nächste Tour aktuell vom Trend her in Richtung Rügen/Sassnitz entwickeln , würden Stadtmaus und ich, bei der Orga von Kutter und Unterkunft auf jeden Fall helfen.  

Wir sehen uns in 2009 in MecPomm !!!!!:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß 

Norge_Klaus & Stadtmaus


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So Ihr Lieben,

auch die Abordnung Ruhrpott Ost ist gestern abend heile und einigermaßen zufrieden wieder zuhause eingetroffen, zwar ohne den Pott, aber zumindest haarscharf dran, halt wie mein BVB dieses Jahr schon mal... 
Und das ganze trotz Doping-Zäpfchen, damit das leckere Asia-Menue vom Vortag auch brav drin geblieben ist. (Ohne hätte die Welle wohl locker gereicht)
Auch unsere beiden Mädels waren voll und ganz zufrieden, vor allem weil's in der letzten Drift ja noch geklappt hat mit Fisch (Wittis) und sie so wenigstens nicht als Schneider von Bord gegangen sind. 

Die gesamte Tour hatte irgendwas wie Eckernförde vor zwei Jahren, suuuuper Stimmung, nur ganz nette Boardies und 'ne ziemlich enttäuschende Crew.

Ein ganz besonderer Dank an die drei Ausrichter. Ihr habt das wirklich spitzenmäßig gemacht, von der ersten Bekanntgabe bis zur abschließenden Siegerehrung. 

Mit meinem 78er als Grundstock und dank der dazugeschenkten Fische (nochmal einen lieben Gruß von unseren Familien und ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich) konnten wir einen leckeren Abschlußgrillabend auf dem Campingplatz verbringen und sind schließlich müde und pappsatt in die jeweiligen Schlafsäcke gestiegen.

Unsere Fotos liefer ich natürlich noch nach.


Ansonsten gilt, was immer gilt:
Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour.

Ich hatte an Board ja schon mit Pitus abgesprochen, dass ich ihn tatkräftig unterstütze, vor allem jetzt, wo wohl allen klar ist, dass wir uns mal grundsätzlich über das Kutterthema unterhalten müssen.
Ich mach dazu einen eigenen Thread auf, damit das hier nicht untergeht.


----------



## celler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

moin,moin

so erstmal danke an die super  organisation....
und nun zum schiff,ich wieß nicht warum ihr alle immer so rum mekert?
wenn kein fisch da ist,ist eben kein fich da.
ich denk mal er hat sein betes gegeben.

so und nun zum tag,war echt super lustig mit allen,gab weder stress noch sonst irgend was.nette neue leude hat man kennen gelernt und und und......

so und der bericht mit allen bilder meiner freundin wird dann nächste woche von dirk veröffentlicht ;-)

natürlich von ihm auch noch schöne grüsse von der ostsee


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Weil die Forelle und der andere Kutter gut Fisch hatten... Darum wird sich hier aufgeregt...


----------



## wusel0r (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi

ich wusel,  mich dann auch mal hier im Trööt ein  .

Also ich fand es war ein gelungener Cup mit super gut gelaunten Boardys 
da ich beim Kutter angeln ein totaler Neuling bin habe ich die ersten paar Driften völlig verpeilt ... ;+

Erst als ich einen Grösseren Pilker montierte und die rot/schwarzen Beifänger gegen rot rot tauschte schnappte ein Dorch (59cm) zu  und dann auch gleich beide Beifänger voll genommen.

Das nächste was kam war nen super Biss von nem Grösseren , der leider wieder ausschlitzte , weil mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, ich ... ich habe einen Moment nicht gross versucht zu pumpen , sondern den Fisch Leine ziehen lassen , was man beim Hochsee angeln wohl besser nicht machen sollte #q - naja was solls....

Dann bakam ich an der letzen Drift noch eine Witti Doublette und dann wars vorbei - schade da die Fische grad richtig in Beisslaune waren  ..

Mit meinem 59 er und den 2 Wittis konnte ich mir den 2. Platz sichern - was ein tolles Ding für nen "Grünen" |stolz:

Ansonsten kann ich nicht viel negatives sagen ausser das der Wellengang teilweise recht heftig war - finde ich 

Organisation war auch tippi toppi :m

also eigentlich alles tutti :g

ich denke ich bin beim nächsten Cup auch wieder mit von der Partie 

So dann nochmal etwas Offtopic 
ich wollte am 23./24. nochmal nach Laboe hochfahren und vllt nen anderen Kutter probieren wenn die "Einheimischen" schon sagen das die Langeland nicht so pralle ist und die Blauort/Forelle besser sind
evt könnte mir ja einer von den Einheimischen ein paar Kontaktdaten geben und Zeiten wann die fahren usw wäre dafür sehr dankbar |supergri

Gruss
der Originale Wusel(0r) #h|wavey:

|laola:


----------



## hotte50 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hier guckst Du Wuselieger.....

http://www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de/

die Blauort fährt aber erst wieder ab September von Laboe aus

http://www.ms-forelle.de/

alle Infos findest Du auf der jeweiligen Seite


----------



## wusel0r (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Danke !!!


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Moin 
Die Blauort fährt am 20.08. wieder nach laboe am 24 Bin Ich auf dem Heck.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## wusel0r (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

also würde die auch zur auswahl stehen , kann man denn sagen ob von den beiden eine besser als die andere ist ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



wusel0r schrieb:


> also würde die auch zur auswahl stehen , kann man denn sagen ob von den beiden eine besser als die andere ist ?


 
beide Top #6 den Rest must Du schon selber erledigen  der Kutter fängt kein Fisch für Dich, die Kapitäne bringen dich hin, dann kommst Du...


----------



## wusel0r (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ja das ist mir ja schon klar 

wollte nur mal fragen wie eure erfahrungen da sind vllt lässt sich von einem der beide schiffe besser angeln

aber am 24. ist ja auch schon nen oardi auf der blauort , denke das ich dann auch da bin

wie siehts da aus mit plätzen , sollte ich resevieren ?! 

wenn ja wo ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



wusel0r schrieb:


> ja das ist mir ja schon klar
> 
> wollte nur mal fragen wie eure erfahrungen da sind vllt lässt sich von einem der beide schiffe besser angeln
> 
> ...


 
..wenn Du auf die Blauort gehst ruf vorher an und laß Dir sagen was noch frei ist am besten sind Heck oder Bug und Reservierst deine Plätze, bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mitfahr, vlt auch 25ter

..auf der Forelle mußt Du auch vorher anrufen, kannst aber keinen festen Platz reservieren, hier sichert frühes erscheinen beste Plätze


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ wusel du hast Post.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ WuseloR
Also ich bin am 23. 24. oder 25. auch dabei.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Buster (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So - dann will ich mich auch mal bei den Organisatoren der Tour bedanken: #r#6 Es ar ne wirklich interessante Erfahrung das erste mal auf nem Kutter zu angeln.
Für mich als Neuling war gerade der für vormittags zugeloste Platz (36 Bug; Steuerboard) eine Herausforderung. Sich bei dem Seegang dort auf den Beinen zu halten war schon nicht ohne - und dann auch noch zu angeln - oha - aber es hat geklappt und ich bin mehr als zufrieden eine Makrele erwischt zu haben.
Nachmittags auf Platz 15 ging es viel entspannter zu.
Mangels Erfahrung kann ich zum Umsetz- und Driftverhalten des Kapitäns wenig sagen - ich habe mich aber schon gewundert das die anderen beiden Kutter an der Stelle blieben und wir dort relativ schnell abgehupt wurden.
Am Anfang waren die Driften teilweise schon sehr kurz.

Also als Kapitän und Unternehmer der wußte das die Tour "vom Anglerboard war" hätte ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben um eine positive Kritik zu bekommen.
Vermutlich ist es ihm aber eh egal da er ja immer eine passende Ausrede (es war kein Fisch da) parat hat.

Mein Fazit der Tour ist das dies sicherlich nicht meine letzte Tour gewesen sein wird - aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall erstmal andern Kapitänen/Fanggründen zuwenden.


----------



## Toffee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,
so was für die Statistik:

zum Messen kamen 9 Boardies mit insgesamt 11 Dorschen und 7 Wittlingen.

und noch ein paar Bilder!

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Toffee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Und noch eins!


Ich kann Damp sehen.........|rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Toffee schrieb:


> Moin,
> so was für die Statistik:
> 
> zum Messen kamen 9 Boardies mit insgesamt 11 Dorschen und 7 Wittlingen.
> ...


 
Ja, da habt ihr aber Glück gehabt, das ich meine Fische nicht hab messen lassen.:m:m

Das waren 15 Stk!

Das konnt ich den "Alteingesessenen" ja nicht antun, das 1. Mal mitmachen und dann auch noch gewinnen.|rolleyes

Da hatte ich doch mal meinen netten Tag..|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gern geschehen....
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/1442/200808091611150055mb0.jpg

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Buster schrieb:


> Mangels Erfahrung kann ich zum Umsetz- und Driftverhalten des Kapitäns wenig sagen - ich habe mich aber schon gewundert...



Das war für Dich jetzt ein Beispiel, wie es nicht richtig läuft!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Das war für Dich jetzt ein Beispiel, wie es nicht richtig läuft!!!


Ach, beim nächsten mal, da wird das sicher besser laufen, da bin ich ganz sicher.
#6 
Hauptsache wir hatten Spaß und einigermassen Wetter#6.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos ,die der Martin geschossen hat:


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das war der letzte Fisch des Tages  :

http://img398.*ih.us/img398/6292/200808091957330058yc2.jpg

Ahoi
Uwe#h


----------



## wusel0r (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na dann sehe ich doch mal zu das ich das auch schaffe am 24 . 

wäre ja mal nicht schlecht und fast nen kleiner boardi ausflug


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hab da noch was von dem Orga Team


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!

schicke Bilder! Schein ja ne Menge Spaß gehabt zu haben! :q


----------



## Honeyball (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hier schon mal das "Rest-"Gruppenbild von nach der Tour:


----------



## Ines (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin,

schöne Bilder sind das ja schon mal. Ich bin gespannt auf mehr - und vor allem auf den "Großen Bericht". |bigeyes|rolleyes

War ja wieder ein großer Tag auf See, so wie er mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Ausgesprochen lustig, nett, witzig. 
Meine vier Wittlinge sind längst verspeist, dazu kam dann noch ein Stück Dorsch  - aus der Truhe.

...mal sehen, was die nächste Fahrt bringt.


Bis dahin - oder auch sonst mal wieder - liebe Grüße |wavey:

von Ines


----------



## Nordlicht (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Interessant währe beim Gruppenbild mal zu schreiben wer sich hinter welchem Namen verbirgt...für die Leute die hier mitlesen |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Na gut, vielleicht hilft mir ja jemand weiter, die beiden Lücken zu schließen, denn alle kenn ich selbst nicht: (ich editier dann nachträglich das Posting mit dem Bild!!!) 

Hinten von links:
Franky D, MFT-Liz, MFT-Dirk, Honeyball, ?????, Hinnerk hinter Stadtmaus, Norge_Klaus

Vorne von links:
Hanky, Toffee, Pitus02, Tochter von Hinnerk, Sternchen (meine Tochter)


----------



## Nordlicht (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Jäger-Olli fehlt oder |kopfkrat


----------



## celler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

fehlen tun noch einige leute,hatte eigentlich gesagt das nicht gleich alle leute abhauen sollen(wegen gruppenbild),aber es gab einige leute die so miese laune hatten wegen den fangergebnissen das sie gleich das weite gesucht haben...


----------



## Jäger-Olli (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Jäger-Olli fehlt oder |kopfkrat


Der hatte nen dicken Hals...
Ich hatte mir eigentlich geschwohren das dies der letzte versuch auf nem Kutter war... - mal sehen was die zukunft bringt...
irgentwie hab ich das gesammte Jahr immer in die sch.... gegriffen wenn's auf so ne schüssel ging...
nach dem Motto "gestern war GUT"
dann gehste voller optimismus auf den Pott und bist dem Macker hinter dem Steuerstand ausgeliefert...
Ich hab nen anstrengenden Job und mach das Ganze eigentlich nur um meinem Sohn ne Kindheit zu geben an die er sich gern erinnert...
allerdings wenn ich den halben Tag alles versuche um nen Dorsch oder ne Platte an den Haken zu bekommen (Pilker, Naturköder, und alle Farben die mir die Kiste bieten kann...)
naja... ich hab mich dann lieber auf die Pritsche gelegt und bin wenigstens ausgeschlafen von Bord gegangen...
ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr drauf ...
mal so am Rande... die Tour kostet alles in allem Pro Nase um die 70-80 Euro... mindestens... wenn ich da erwarten dürfte das mein Partner auf dem Pott (Kapitän) sich alle Mühe gibt das ich sage es hat sich gelohnt... 
Ich denke mit drei bis fünf Fischen (Dorsch oder Platte) wäre jeder zufrieden gewesen!!! Ich auch... Kinderhand ist leicht gefüllt!
sorry... mich sieht so leicht kein Kutter mehr in seinen Fängen!!!
Gruß Olli


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Kann Dich gut verstehen Olli. Ich war auch gut angefressen. Hast Du noch gesehen, wie die MS Forelle in den Hafen kam??? Wie die Möven flogen und die Leute am filetieren waren???


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Ich wollte ja auch noch mal zum Foto machen wiederkommen,aber meine Mitfahrgelegenheit wollte so schnell es geht gen Heimat,da konnte ich nichts machen.

Das mit den Fängen ist so eine Sache:

Wenn der Käpt. oder Skipper sich wirklich mühe geben wollen,hätte er nicht die Füße hochgelegt und nen Plausch gehalten,sondern mal an Deck geschaut,was raus kommt.
Ich bin selber im bereich Dienstleistung tätig(haben ein Restaurant) und wenn ich nicht immer mal Kontakt mit den Kunden suchen würde,hätte ich schon so manches mal alt ausgesehen.
So etwas hätte auch der Käpt. ruhig mal tun sollen,unseren Dirk kennt er wohl sehr gut,was aber nichts heißen soll.
Es gibt im bereich Damp mehrere stellen die wie eine Sandbank oder Kiesbank sind,dort hätte jeder von uns einen Fisch gezogen,da bin ich mir sicher,allerdings liegen diese nicht in Tiefen um 18-25m sondern eher bei 10-15m. Dort hätten wir es mal versuchen sollen,aber egal.Mich sieht die Langeland nicht wieder,genau so wie die Simone.

Was ich bei den BKT´s bisher recht schön finde,es sind alle an Bord Fischgeil,und wollen Fisch. Es gab dieses Jahr oft das Probl.,das wenn gehupt wurde der Kutter noch nicht in der richtigen Drift stand,auch auf den Käpt. zurück zuführen.Aber von jedem von uns Flogen Pilker/Gummis und Würmer zum Fisch.Es gab meiner meinung nach echt wenig verhädderungen,und wenn man mal jemanden überworfen hat,wurde der Platz eben schnell mal getauscht. So muß das laufen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wir sollten mal sehen, dass die nächste Tour nicht im Sommer ist. Herbst oder Frühjahr wäre mal optimal!


----------



## celler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Jäger-Olli schrieb:


> Der hatte nen dicken Hals...
> Ich hatte mir eigentlich geschwohren das dies der letzte versuch auf nem Kutter war... - mal sehen was die zukunft bringt...
> irgentwie hab ich das gesammte Jahr immer in die sch.... gegriffen wenn's auf so ne schüssel ging...
> nach dem Motto "gestern war GUT"
> ...


 

wir werden demnächst mal die brandung unsicher machen ;-)
könnten uns dann ja auch mal darüber unterhalten ob wir uns nicht mal ein kleines boot mieten und dann zu viert raus fahren.an die stellen wo die brandungsangler und die fischkutter nicht kommen,fahren?
glg


----------



## celler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal sehen, dass die nächste Tour nicht im Sommer ist. Herbst oder Frühjahr wäre mal optimal!


 

dem stimme ich auch zu......
denn die besten fänge sind nun mal im herbst und frühjahr....
mal schauen was der neue ausrichter der nächster tour davon hält ;-)


----------



## Franky D (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa wäre auch mal ne idee nicht nur immer im sommer die tour zu machen


----------



## freibadwirt (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa wäre auch mal ne idee nicht nur immer im sommer die tour zu machen


 

Hallo 
wäre super dann könnt ich ja auch mal mit:g#6 . Übrigens war ein Bekannter von mir letzten Samstag auf der Forelle die hatten wohl jeder im Schnitt  8 - 12 Dorsche der größte 89 cm |kopfkrat .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> wäre super dann könnt ich ja auch mal mit:g#6 . Übrigens war ein Bekannter von mir letzten Samstag auf der Forelle die hatten wohl jeder im Schnitt 8 - 12 Dorsche der größte 89 cm |kopfkrat .
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


 
hmm |kopfkrat sowas komisches aber auch


----------



## Toffee (13. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal sehen, dass die nächste Tour nicht im Sommer ist. Herbst oder Frühjahr wäre mal optimal!


 
Wäre das wirklich ne Lösung? Im Sommer herrscht Schleppnetzverbot für die Berufsfischerei. Da hätten wir und der Dorsch vor denenen Ruhe.
Schon erlebt, dass wir gut fingen und kurz danach setzte der Schleppnetzfischer direkt neben uns!!! sein Netz und wir mußten verschwinden....

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Wenn auf der Forelle zeitgleich mit uns gefangen wurde, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund zur zeitlichen Verschiebung.
Wir haben ja nach den ersten Touren schon vom Spätherbst in den Sommer verschoben. #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin!

Das die Fänge im Spätherbst/Frühjahr besser sind halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Im Sommer sammeln sich die Dorsche in den tiefen Regionen und gerade wenn
man einen fähigen/bemühten Kapitän hat kann der mehr oder weniger den Dampfer
auf dem Schwarm parken.
So geschehen z.B. letzte BKT in Travemünde, da standen wir auch nur auf dem Fleck
haben und aber trotzdem die Taschen voll gemacht.

Zu dem sind im Sommer die Ausfalltage wegen Sturm geringer und selbst wenn man
mal nichts fängt hat man wenigstens einen schönen Tag auf See und friert sich
nicht die Nase ab.

Zu den Parallelfängen auf der Forelle habe ich gehört, dass da wesentlich mehr
hoch gekommen sein soll. Die Habgehörtquelle wird sich hier aber bestimmt noch melden


----------



## celler (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

da hast du wohl recht.
man kann auch glaub ich nicht immer nur dem capitän die schuld geben,es gibt eben tage da fängt man nichts....bin schon öfter als schneider nach haus gegangen,nur ni mit einer so guten laune wie nach dem bkt treffen..denn da hat einfach alles gepasst.(naja gut bis auf die fänge)


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



> man kann auch glaub ich nicht immer nur dem capitän die schuld geben



Aber in diesem speziellen Fall schon...

Wir, die Leute von der Hamburger Front, haben div. Fahrten mit der L. gemacht, davon waren die letzten drei (ohne BKT) Touren ähnlich wie die Bkt.
Hier und da ein Fischchen und dann schnell (Hup) weg.
Was glaubt ihr wohl wer da am Ruder stand ???
Ich habe immer den kompletten Bug (für 16 Personen/Boardis)  gebucht und auch ganz bewußt immer durchsickern (denn Franzi #hliest mit) lassen, das wir eine AB-Truppe sind.
Geholfen hat das nicht...
Mir persönlich gefällt die L. sehr gut, nur wenn sich da nix ändert, es gibt genügend andere Kutter.....
Und man wird dann sehen, welcher der beste ist ???


----------



## freibadwirt (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Im Sommer sammeln sich die Dorsche in den tiefen Regionen und gerade wenn
> man einen fähigen/bemühten Kapitän hat kann der mehr oder weniger den Dampfer
> auf dem Schwarm parken.


 
Also ich denk mal das alle Kapitäne der Ostseekutter fähig sind nur hat der eine oder andere Probleme sich an manchen Tagen zu bemühen#c .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Das wage ich nicht zu bewerten. Dafür habe ich noch zu wenigen über die Schulter 
geschaut und zu dem zu wenig Ahnung von der Fischsuche mit einem Wasserfahrzeug 
der Größe.


----------



## hotte50 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Also ich denk mal das alle Kapitäne der Ostseekutter fähig sind nur hat der eine oder andere Probleme sich an manchen Tagen zu bemühen#c .
> Gruß Andreas


 
Dann hat aber der Skipper der Langeland verdammt wenige Tage im Jahr, an dehnen er sich Mühe gibt.

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die gemeinsam mit Fischkoopp in den letzten 12 Monaten drei Touren auf der Langeland gemacht haben. Der Skipper zeigte jedesmal die gleiche Verhaltensweise und wenn man ihn drauf ansprach, erntete man nur ein blödes Grinsen oder einen dummen Spruch.

Ich will hier die Langeland nicht schlecht reden, dafür sorgt der Skipper schon selber.

Für mich war es definitiv das letztemal auf diesem Kahn.

Bemerkenswert finde ich auch, wenn Leute die Langeland in Schutz nehmen und selber garnicht dabei waren.

Aber wie Torsk_NI schon schrieb, Spass macht so ein Treffen bei einigermaßen Wetter trotzdem. Leider fehlte halt das Tüpfelchen auf dem I und das lag ganz sicher am Skipper.

Ich denke mal, die nächste BKT wird auf einem anderen Dampfer stattfinden.

Außerdem finde ich es müßig, jetzt unentwegt zu Jammern oder nach Gründen zu suchen. Ändern wird es an dem Ergebnis der Tour eh nix.


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Von uns auch ein _DANKE_ an die fleißigen Organisatoren #6

Natürlich gibt es auch noch ein paar schöne Pic s 

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/9995/ostsee08007ix0.jpg
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/9995/ostsee08007ix0.60cdb8ed4e.jpg

Franky vonne Tanke

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/3377/frankymo8.jpg
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/3377/frankymo8.19ac53c17f.jpg


Matze mit Buster
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/715/matzeubusterqm8.jpg
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/715/matzeubusterqm8.f89420d16a.jpg

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/9899/ostsee08011pq3.jpg
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/9899/ostsee08011pq3.4a153492e1.jpg

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4276/diedreiaffenbh0.jpg
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4276/diedreiaffenbh0.bd12230e46.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8302/dirkinderspitze2nx8.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8302/dirkinderspitze2nx8.583cee0462.jpg

Dirk (1. Platz Männer) und Ines (1. Platz Frauen)

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/5103/dirkuinesnp8.jpg
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/5103/dirkuinesnp8.e259f12194.jpg

Franky D 
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/5610/frankydmitpokalgz5.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/5610/frankydmitpokalgz5.9164bd792a.jpg

BKC Sieger Lars 
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/6898/larsmitpokaloq5.jpg
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/6898/larsmitpokaloq5.d3ec04f235.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/2171/ostsee08031to6.jpg
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/2171/ostsee08031to6.f7f3e13c65.jpg


http://img152.*ih.us/img152/3290/ostsee08029em6.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/3290/ostsee08029em6.4f13e16b21.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/2202/ostsee08013cn0.jpg
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/2202/ostsee08013cn0.ae8eb93c93.jpg

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6548/ostsee08033yb7.jpg
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6548/ostsee08033yb7.8e46a02d89.jpg


http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2949/ostsee08034kj1.jpg
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2949/ostsee08034kj1.454c9da9a9.jpg

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/8462/ostsee08036lu6.jpg
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/8462/ostsee08036lu6.8ac4e26d69.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

*Meine Ansicht zum Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Am 09ten August war es mal wieder so weit. Der alljährige Boardi Kutter Cup sollte dies Jahr von Laboe, genauer gesagt, mit der MS Langeland I starten.
Wir, meine Frau Liz und ich, waren Erstteilnehmer bei der Tour, die dieses Jahr das vierte Mal statt fand.

Samstag morgen dann, endlich der große Tag kann beginnen.
Alle trudeln nach und nach ein und finden sich zum gemeinsamen Kaffeetrinken und Beschnüffeln im Saloon der Langeland ein.

Der Motor wird angeworfen und los geht's. Das Wetter ist mittelprächtig (könnte etwas weniger Wind haben), doch wenigstens regnet es nicht und die Sonne zeigt sich auch ab und an.

Unterdessen werden drinnen Begrüßungsreden gehalten, über die Regeln aufgeklärt und anschließend die Plätze verlost.
Nachdem Jeder seine Nummern erhalten hat, geht's dann eilig los, um die Ruten fertig zu machen.
Alle sind angespannt und mit fliegenden Fingern wird das Tackle fangfertig gemacht!

Kaum hat alles seinen Platz geht's dann auch los. Skipper Andreas hat ein Wrack angesteuert und hupt das erste Mal an.
Die Köder rauschen Richtung Ostseegrund...
Doch was ist das???
Gaaaanz zufällig tauchen auf einmal die Jan Cux und die Forelle auf und halten auf uns zu.
Und, ich kann es kaum glauben, die Jan Cux hält etwa 30m hinter uns an, die Forelle fährt ganz nah an uns ran. Mit nem Pendelwurf hätte ich locker an Deck geworfen.
Ich ärgere mich gerade, weil die dreiste Forelle genau auf meine Schnur zufährt und will einholen, zack, in dem Augenblick bekomme ich meinen ersten Biß.
Doch durch das Ärgern über die "netten" Kutter aus Heikendorf versemmel ich den Anhieb und der Fisch entkommt.
Das Wrack ist zu klein für drei Kutter und Andreas gibt nach und räumt das Feld, wir fahren weiter.

Kurze Zeit später hat Andy dann eine vielversprechende neue Stelle gefunden und während der ersten Drift kann unser Boardferkelfahnder Honey seinen ersten Fisch fangen. Ein richtig guter Start mit um die 80cm!
Doch leider tut sich sonst nix auf dem ganzen Schiff. Obwohl alles mögliche an Ködern angeboten wird!
Der Skipp setzt die Drift noch zwei/dreimal an der Stelle neu an, doch nichts passiert.
Weiterfahrt!

Nächste Stelle bringt dann in der zweiten Drift endlich wieder Fisch. Und zwar bei mir! Auch erst, nachdem ich den Tipp des Kapitäns ("Einfach runterlassen!") befolgt habe!
Na ja, ein guter 75cm Leo wandert in meine Kiste. Der Kerl hat sich allerdings meinen Gummifisch so dermaßen einverleibt, dass ich Mühe habe, den Köder wieder aus dem Rachen zu entfernen! Sah bissel aus wie Dorschfisten, gelle RotzPotz...#t

Doch leider war's dann erst mal wieder ziemlich ruhig und es dauerte lange bis vereinzelte Fische hochkamen. Wenn dann meist Wittlinge, nur ganz wenig Dorsch.
Immer wieder setzte Andreas um, Anzeige war auch da, doch irgendwie wollten die Bartelträger nicht an die angebotenen Köder.
Kurz vor Mittag gab es bei mir dann doch wieder einen Einschlag und ich konnte mit 46cm meinen zweiten Dorsch in die Kiste legen. Wieder auf den gleichen Gummifisch wie den Ersten.

Dann war Pause und die Plätze wurden getauscht.
Liz und ich hatten hier wirklich Glück, denn obwohl unterschiedlich gezogen, hatte ich 12/39 und Liz 39/12!
Das nennt man Partnerschaft...:vik::l
Leider war mein Frauchen aber fischmäßig bis dato leer ausgegangen und mit der Spitze (Platz 39) so gar nicht zufrieden.
Mein alter Platz (direkt beim Eingang zur Kombüse) war ja auch nicht wirklich prickelnd, so vom Stehen und Werfen her, aber ich weiß, das man eigentlich von jedem Platz des Kahns Fische fangen kann.

Also, gings nach Mittag dann mit den neuen Plätzen weiter!
Ein paar Driften später war die Sportex auch schon wieder krumm und ich konnte mit 55cm Leo Nummer 3 für mich verbuchen. Wieder der ominöse neue Gummifisch!
Bei dem Fisch hätte ich mir beinahe den Fuß gebrochen, da man nicht losstolpern sollte, wenn man an der Ankerkette hängen bleibt...

So langsam kommen dann noch ein paar Fische hoch (jedoch wieder meist Wittel) und Pitus, der Richtung Heck seinen Platz hat, fängt den "Größten" mit 83cm!:m

Ich habe einen Biß, nen kurzen Drill und danach nen Aussteiger.
War auch wieder ein guter Fisch!
Doch zwei Driften später darf ich doch noch einen "Guten" verhaften und kann meinen vierten Fisch von 75cm auf die Schuppen legen.

Eine Drift später ist dann Schluß, da Andreas abhupt.

Viel Fisch ist nicht hoch gekommen, doch ich habe mir mit den vier Dorschen den Pokal für den mit den "Meisten" gesichert!:vik:

Nachdem alle Fänger ihre paar Fische versorgt haben, ist dann noch schnell die Siegerehrung. 
Draußen werden anschließend noch schnell ein paar Pics gemacht und ruck zuck taucht auch schon wieder der Hafen von Laboe auf...

Hier verkrümelt sich der Großteil der Boardies sehr schnell, so dass leider kein richtiges Gruppenfoto mehr entstehen kann!



*Fazit:*

Erst mal das Positive.
Ich fand es eigentlich ne echt gelungene Veranstaltung. Es war eine Superstimmung, Jeder konnte wirklich mit Jedem und wie auch schon gesagt wurde, es gab keinen Zoff, wenn mal überworfen wurde oder man Tüddel hatte. Es ist auch immer wieder schön, die Gesichter hinter den virtuellen Accounts kennen zu lernen und zu sehen, wie sich die Leute in der Wirklichkeit verhalten!

Doch dann das, was mir absolut negativ aufstößt!
Dieses Nachgetrete, Geheule und Gestänkere gegen die Langeland ist echt das Oberletzte!
Oh, ja, ich kenne und mag die Crew, werden jetzt Einige gaaaanz weise sagen! Das stimmt! Aber mehr auch nicht!
Andy hat bestimmt nicht so gesteuert, dass ich die Meisten fange. 
Der Skipper hätte immer abgehupt wenn Fisch hochgekommen ist...
Alles klar. Nach dem ersten Dorsch von Honey ist der Skip voll lange da rum gedriftet. So lange, dass ich schon meckern wollte!
Dann ist Andy, als ich meinen Ersten hatte, auch nicht grad weitergefahren. Ich hab, wie schon geschrieben, ne ganze Zeit damit zu tun gehabt, den Gufi wieder aus dem Dorsch raus zu operieren. Als ich Ihn dann wieder frei hatte, hab ich bestimmt noch viermal ausgeworfen.
Also, was soll der Skip machen, wenn Fisch hochkommt, nen Anker werfen, oder was???
Irgendwann ist man nun mal über so ne Stelle rüber und entweder er setzt neu an, oder fährt weiter!

Jetzt kommen bestimmt Stimmen: "Aber der Bernhard mit seiner Forelle, der fängt immer Fisch!"
Das mag sein, er findet scheinbar wirklich gut Fisch!
Allerdings weiß ich, dass er sich den ganzen Tag bei der Stelle rumgetrieben hat, wo er uns morgens "getroffen" hat. Da standen die Fische, das stimmt auch. Doch die meisten Fische, die da auf der Forelle hochgekommen sind (es waren um die 120), wurden gerissen! Aus sehr sicherer Quelle weiß ich das, da ein guter Freund auf dem Kahn Vereinsangeln hatte.

Und dann fand ich das Ding von den "Heikendorfern" nicht wirklich schön! Jeder von euch, die da waren weiß, das wir zuerst auf der Stelle waren.
Ich hätte das Wrack auch echt gern abgefischt, aber wenn sich da Einer mit seinen zwei Schiffen breitmacht, mit dem ich eh net so richtig "grün" bin, dann fahr ich eben weiter...
Hätte ich an Andys Stelle wohl ähnlich gemacht!
Sicherheit geht vor!!!#6

Noch was zur angeblichen Unfreundlichkeit der Langelandcrew!
Der Einzige, der bissel ruppiger in seinem Umgangston ist, das ist eben Andy. Berufsfischer eben, die haben halt ein raues Mundwerk. Doch wer den ollen Kerl kennt, der weiß, dass so ne Sprüche meistens spaßig gemeint sind!


Und klar, oft ist's halt mal so, dass man grad ausgeworfen hat und der Käpten hupt die Stelle ab. Obwohl man gefühlsmäßig genau weiß, da beißt jetzt Einer!
Natürlich versucht man dann, den Auswurf noch normal ans Boot zu fischen (mach ich jedenfalls so). Und hab mir dann auch schon raunzige Stimmen des Käptens eingefangen, nicht nur auf der Langeland!#d


Ich finde nach wie vor, es war ne schöne Ausfahrt, natürlich wärs schön gewesen, wenn ein Jeder seinen Fisch in der Kiste gehabt hätte. Mein Frauchen war auch eine von den enttäuschten Schneiderleins. Doch trotzdem hat Sie die Fahrt genossen!

Man(n) hätte auch gerne Kritik üben können! Aber vor Ort, Auge in Auge, dafür sind wir Menschen mit dem Sprachmodul ausgestattet! Ist aber einfacher, nachher aus dem sicheren virtuellen Hafen die Klappe aufzureißen!

Und, bevor hier irgendeiner noch anbringt, ich hätte nen Nutzen von meinem Schreiben, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass dem nicht so ist. Wer mich kennt, der weiß das ganz genau!
Ich fahr auch nicht nur mit der Langeland, nur eben gerne und mag halt die Besatzung!



Hat mich trotzdem gefreut auf einen Schlag sooo viele neue Boardies kennen zu lernen.#6



So long


----------



## Ines (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Danke für den Bericht, Dirk. 
Ich habe mich während der Fahrt auch hauptsächlich über die "Heikendorfer" geärgert, die uns ja ziemlich dreist vom ersten "Hotspot" vertrieben haben. So wie Du es schreibst, habe ich es auch empfunden.

Daher bin ich jetzt auch etwas zurückhaltend, ob ich bei der Abstimmung über die nächste Kuttertour für besagten Kutter stimmen soll; ein wenig ist mir bei dem Verhalten doch die Lust dazu vergangen.

Vielleicht wäre es ja mal einen Versuch wert - falls die nächste Tour wieder in SH stattfinden sollte - es mit der Blauort zu versuchen. 

Ines #h


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht, Schatz! Der einen die ganzen _Meckerpostings_ hier vergessen lässt ! #6


----------



## celler (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

jo,kann dem nur zustimmen,das warten auf den bericht hat sich gelohnt ;-)


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> jo,kann dem nur zustimmen,das warten auf den bericht hat sich gelohnt ;-)




Hey Matze!:m

Hau du jetzt mal ordentlich Bilderchen rein...
Sollten doch noch paar nicht gezeigte da sein!


----------



## Franky D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hi dirk ist wieder ein super toler bericht geworden einfach klasse


----------



## nowortg (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hallo, habe mich bisher aus allem rausgehalten, weil ich nicht dabei war. War aber ein wenig überrascht über die Aussagen zur MS Langeland 1 nebst Crew. Fahre selber schon seit vielen Jahren mit diesem Kutter. Kenne aber auch viele andere Kutter auf der Ostsee. Meine Erfahrungen decken sich nicht mit der Beschreibung der meisten Berichte hier. Habe nach den vielen negativen Berichten hier auch meine Quellen zu der Tour angezapft, und muß sagen die Infos die ich bekommen habe decken sich mit MFT-Dirks Bericht. Endlich mal Jemand der diesen Angeltag Objektiv darstellt.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Dirk,
danke für diesen Bericht,ist schon schön und nett,wenn sich jemand diese Mühe macht.

Und das mit dem Dorsch hat doch dir auch Spaß gemacht,oder nicht

Ich kann jedem nur sagen,wenn der Dirk auf der einen,und die Ines auf der anderen Seite von einem sind,kann es eigentlich nur ein schöner Tag werden.Ich würde jederzeit wieder neben euch stehen.


----------



## Ines (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Nett von Dir, Peter. Von mir aus auch - gerne mal wieder! #h


----------



## Franky D (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa war schon ne heftige sache mit dem fliegendem fisch von dirk aber da kann ich peter nur zustimmen mit Ines und Dirk neben einem kann fast nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Hamburgspook (20. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Moin Dirk,

war zwar diesmal nicht dabei, aber wir beide kennen die Langeland und Andy ja schon lange genug und wissen das er sich richtig ärgert wenn kein Fisch an Board kommt. 

Daher #6 für Deinen Bericht, ist halt meistens so, dass oft die Schuld woanders gesucht wird, wenn kein Fisch an Board kommt.

Schade, dass es mit dem Zandern in HH während Eures Urlaubes nicht geklappt hat, vielleicht ja beim nächsten mal.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Nordlicht (20. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> Der Einzige, der bissel ruppiger in seinem Umgangston ist, das ist eben Andy. Berufsfischer eben, die haben halt ein raues Mundwerk. Doch wer den ollen Kerl kennt, der weiß, dass so ne Sprüche meistens spaßig gemeint sind!
> *


*

Genau DAS wurde mir auch schon nachgesagt...liegt`s wohl am Namen oder am gelernten Beruf |kopfkrat  egal :m

Super Bericht...und dir Kritik ist auch schon kleinerr geworden.*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

hey dirk war leider nicht dabei aus bestimmten gründen du kennst sie ja. aber deine ehrliche meinung, finde ich immer wieder einzigartig . #6 
freu mich schon auf unsere nächste tour :q
greez
andy


----------



## celler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

werd wenn meine freundin am we kommt noch paar bilder online stellen,hatte vorher leider noch nicht wirklich zeit dafür


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

_*Wo sind die Fotos?*_#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> _*Wo sind die Fotos?*_#h




Das frag ich mich auch schon seit Tagen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (26. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa da stimmt das können doch noch nicht alle gewesen sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa da stimmt das können doch noch nicht alle gewesen sein



Neeeeee, der Matze, der krumme Hund!!!:e|splat2:

Der hält da Einiges zurück....


----------



## Franky D (27. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

joa mal schauen wann er sie rausrückt


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

werd sie raus rücken,ist nur bisschen nach hinten gerutscht...
sorry


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

gib Gas.....


----------



## Franky D (27. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> werd sie raus rücken,ist nur bisschen nach hinten gerutscht...
> sorry


 
ok bestens #6


----------



## norge_klaus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Hi MFT-Dirk,

ein sehr geiler Bericht, der die Tour objektiv wiedergibt. Subjektiv ist bei mir jedoch z.T. was anderes hängengeblieben. Wenn ich zuerst am Platz bin, dann lasse ich mich nicht vertreiben ! Auch wenn es die Forelle ist. Bernhard M. ist den Kutter bestimmt nicht selbst gefahren. Oder ? Er war zu dieser Zeit glaube ich eher weiter nördlich auf Islanddorsch |bla:

Oder?????

Dem Ersatzkapitän sollten wir den Ausrutzscher verzeihen. 

....und nach Rügen will ja eh' keiner fahren ! Ist ja viel zu weit & unbequem, mal eine Tour in den Osten zu machen.|uhoh:


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

So,dann nochmal zur aktualisierung diks bericht und im anschluß unsere bilder:
*Meine Ansicht zum Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Am 09ten August war es mal wieder so weit. Der alljährige Boardi Kutter Cup sollte dies Jahr von Laboe, genauer gesagt, mit der MS Langeland I starten.
Wir, meine Frau Liz und ich, waren Erstteilnehmer bei der Tour, die dieses Jahr das vierte Mal statt fand.

Samstag morgen dann, endlich der große Tag kann beginnen.
Alle trudeln nach und nach ein und finden sich zum gemeinsamen Kaffeetrinken und Beschnüffeln im Saloon der Langeland ein.

Der Motor wird angeworfen und los geht's. Das Wetter ist mittelprächtig (könnte etwas weniger Wind haben), doch wenigstens regnet es nicht und die Sonne zeigt sich auch ab und an.

Unterdessen werden drinnen Begrüßungsreden gehalten, über die Regeln aufgeklärt und anschließend die Plätze verlost.
Nachdem Jeder seine Nummern erhalten hat, geht's dann eilig los, um die Ruten fertig zu machen.
Alle sind angespannt und mit fliegenden Fingern wird das Tackle fangfertig gemacht!

Kaum hat alles seinen Platz geht's dann auch los. Skipper Andreas hat ein Wrack angesteuert und hupt das erste Mal an.
Die Köder rauschen Richtung Ostseegrund...
Doch was ist das???
Gaaaanz zufällig tauchen auf einmal die Jan Cux und die Forelle auf und halten auf uns zu.
Und, ich kann es kaum glauben, die Jan Cux hält etwa 30m hinter uns an, die Forelle fährt ganz nah an uns ran. Mit nem Pendelwurf hätte ich locker an Deck geworfen.
Ich ärgere mich gerade, weil die dreiste Forelle genau auf meine Schnur zufährt und will einholen, zack, in dem Augenblick bekomme ich meinen ersten Biß.
Doch durch das Ärgern über die "netten" Kutter aus Heikendorf versemmel ich den Anhieb und der Fisch entkommt.
Das Wrack ist zu klein für drei Kutter und Andreas gibt nach und räumt das Feld, wir fahren weiter.

Kurze Zeit später hat Andy dann eine vielversprechende neue Stelle gefunden und während der ersten Drift kann unser Boardferkelfahnder Honey seinen ersten Fisch fangen. Ein richtig guter Start mit um die 80cm!
Doch leider tut sich sonst nix auf dem ganzen Schiff. Obwohl alles mögliche an Ködern angeboten wird!
Der Skipp setzt die Drift noch zwei/dreimal an der Stelle neu an, doch nichts passiert.
Weiterfahrt!

Nächste Stelle bringt dann in der zweiten Drift endlich wieder Fisch. Und zwar bei mir! Auch erst, nachdem ich den Tipp des Kapitäns ("Einfach runterlassen!") befolgt habe!
Na ja, ein guter 75cm Leo wandert in meine Kiste. Der Kerl hat sich allerdings meinen Gummifisch so dermaßen einverleibt, dass ich Mühe habe, den Köder wieder aus dem Rachen zu entfernen! Sah bissel aus wie Dorschfisten, gelle RotzPotz...#t

Doch leider war's dann erst mal wieder ziemlich ruhig und es dauerte lange bis vereinzelte Fische hochkamen. Wenn dann meist Wittlinge, nur ganz wenig Dorsch.
Immer wieder setzte Andreas um, Anzeige war auch da, doch irgendwie wollten die Bartelträger nicht an die angebotenen Köder.
Kurz vor Mittag gab es bei mir dann doch wieder einen Einschlag und ich konnte mit 46cm meinen zweiten Dorsch in die Kiste legen. Wieder auf den gleichen Gummifisch wie den Ersten.

Dann war Pause und die Plätze wurden getauscht.
Liz und ich hatten hier wirklich Glück, denn obwohl unterschiedlich gezogen, hatte ich 12/39 und Liz 39/12!
Das nennt man Partnerschaft...:vik::l
Leider war mein Frauchen aber fischmäßig bis dato leer ausgegangen und mit der Spitze (Platz 39) so gar nicht zufrieden.
Mein alter Platz (direkt beim Eingang zur Kombüse) war ja auch nicht wirklich prickelnd, so vom Stehen und Werfen her, aber ich weiß, das man eigentlich von jedem Platz des Kahns Fische fangen kann.

Also, gings nach Mittag dann mit den neuen Plätzen weiter!
Ein paar Driften später war die Sportex auch schon wieder krumm und ich konnte mit 55cm Leo Nummer 3 für mich verbuchen. Wieder der ominöse neue Gummifisch!
Bei dem Fisch hätte ich mir beinahe den Fuß gebrochen, da man nicht losstolpern sollte, wenn man an der Ankerkette hängen bleibt...

So langsam kommen dann noch ein paar Fische hoch (jedoch wieder meist Wittel) und Pitus, der Richtung Heck seinen Platz hat, fängt den "Größten" mit 83cm!:m

Ich habe einen Biß, nen kurzen Drill und danach nen Aussteiger.
War auch wieder ein guter Fisch!
Doch zwei Driften später darf ich doch noch einen "Guten" verhaften und kann meinen vierten Fisch von 75cm auf die Schuppen legen.

Eine Drift später ist dann Schluß, da Andreas abhupt.

Viel Fisch ist nicht hoch gekommen, doch ich habe mir mit den vier Dorschen den Pokal für den mit den "Meisten" gesichert!:vik:

Nachdem alle Fänger ihre paar Fische versorgt haben, ist dann noch schnell die Siegerehrung. 
Draußen werden anschließend noch schnell ein paar Pics gemacht und ruck zuck taucht auch schon wieder der Hafen von Laboe auf...

Hier verkrümelt sich der Großteil der Boardies sehr schnell, so dass leider kein richtiges Gruppenfoto mehr entstehen kann!



*Fazit:*

Erst mal das Positive.
Ich fand es eigentlich ne echt gelungene Veranstaltung. Es war eine Superstimmung, Jeder konnte wirklich mit Jedem und wie auch schon gesagt wurde, es gab keinen Zoff, wenn mal überworfen wurde oder man Tüddel hatte. Es ist auch immer wieder schön, die Gesichter hinter den virtuellen Accounts kennen zu lernen und zu sehen, wie sich die Leute in der Wirklichkeit verhalten!

Doch dann das, was mir absolut negativ aufstößt!
Dieses Nachgetrete, Geheule und Gestänkere gegen die Langeland ist echt das Oberletzte!
Oh, ja, ich kenne und mag die Crew, werden jetzt Einige gaaaanz weise sagen! Das stimmt! Aber mehr auch nicht!
Andy hat bestimmt nicht so gesteuert, dass ich die Meisten fange. 
Der Skipper hätte immer abgehupt wenn Fisch hochgekommen ist...
Alles klar. Nach dem ersten Dorsch von Honey ist der Skip voll lange da rum gedriftet. So lange, dass ich schon meckern wollte!
Dann ist Andy, als ich meinen Ersten hatte, auch nicht grad weitergefahren. Ich hab, wie schon geschrieben, ne ganze Zeit damit zu tun gehabt, den GuFi wieder aus dem Dorsch raus zu operieren. Als ich Ihn dann wieder frei hatte, hab ich bestimmt noch viermal ausgeworfen.
Also, was soll der Skip machen, wenn Fisch hochkommt, nen Anker werfen, oder was???
Irgendwann ist man nun mal über so ne Stelle rüber und entweder er setzt neu an, oder fährt weiter!

Jetzt kommen bestimmt Stimmen: "Aber der Bernhard mit seiner Forelle, der fängt immer Fisch!"
Das mag sein, er findet scheinbar wirklich gut Fisch!
Allerdings weiß ich, dass er sich den ganzen Tag bei der Stelle rumgetrieben hat, wo er uns morgens "getroffen" hat. Da standen die Fische, das stimmt auch. Doch die meisten Fische, die da auf der Forelle hochgekommen sind (es waren um die 120), wurden gerissen! Aus sehr sicherer Quelle weiß ich das, da ein guter Freund auf dem Kahn Vereinsangeln hatte.

Und dann fand ich das Ding von den "Heikendorfern" nicht wirklich schön! Jeder von euch, die da waren weiß, das wir zuerst auf der Stelle waren.
Ich hätte das Wrack auch echt gern abgefischt, aber wenn sich da Einer mit seinen zwei Schiffen breitmacht, mit dem ich eh net so richtig "grün" bin, dann fahr ich eben weiter...
Hätte ich an Andys Stelle wohl ähnlich gemacht!
Sicherheit geht vor!!!#6

Noch was zur angeblichen Unfreundlichkeit der Langelandcrew!
Der Einzige, der bissel ruppiger in seinem Umgangston ist, das ist eben Andy. Berufsfischer eben, die haben halt ein raues Mundwerk. Doch wer den ollen Kerl kennt, der weiß, dass so ne Sprüche meistens spaßig gemeint sind!


Und klar, oft ist's halt mal so, dass man grad ausgeworfen hat und der Käpten hupt die Stelle ab. Obwohl man gefühlsmäßig genau weiß, da beißt jetzt Einer!
Natürlich versucht man dann, den Auswurf noch normal ans Boot zu fischen (mach ich jedenfalls so). Und hab mir dann auch schon raunzige Stimmen des Käptens eingefangen, nicht nur auf der Langeland!#d


Ich finde nach wie vor, es war ne schöne Ausfahrt, natürlich wärs schön gewesen, wenn ein Jeder seinen Fisch in der Kiste gehabt hätte. Mein Frauchen war auch eine von den enttäuschten Schneiderleins. Doch trotzdem hat Sie die Fahrt genossen!

Man(n) hätte auch gerne Kritik üben können! Aber vor Ort, Auge in Auge, dafür sind wir Menschen mit dem Sprachmodul ausgestattet! Ist aber einfacher, nachher aus dem sicheren virtuellen Hafen die Klappe aufzureißen!

Und, bevor hier irgendeiner noch anbringt, ich hätte nen Nutzen von meinem Schreiben, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass dem nicht so ist. Wer mich kennt, der weiß das ganz genau!
Ich fahr auch nicht nur mit der Langeland, nur eben gerne und mag halt die Besatzung!



Hat mich trotzdem gefreut auf einen Schlag sooo viele neue Boardies kennen zu lernen.#6



So long


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

.....


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

......


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

..........


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

............


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

,,,,,,,


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

,.,.,.,.


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

mmmmm


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

ssssssss


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

aaaaa


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

........


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

.........-


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

------


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

<<<<<


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

......,,,,,


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

000000


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

....................


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

so dars wars leider meinerseits,hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

na da ssind ja mal schicke bilöder  nochmal besten dank an unsere super fotografin die immer zur stelle war wenns was gab was man hätte auf SD Karte brennen müssen da hat sich das warten echt gelohnt


----------



## pitus02 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

:mIch kann mich Franky nur anschließen ...... Klasse Bilder :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

viele schöne Bilder #6


----------



## Ines (30. August 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



celler schrieb:


> so dars wars leider meinerseits,hoffe sie gefallen euch






Weltklasse Matze!#6


Sag Kathi nochmals vielen Dank.:q:m

So ne eigens für solche Events mitfahrende Fotografin ist unbezahlbar...

Freu mich schon auf Dezember!


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

Am besten gefällt mir das Foto, wo ein erfolgloser Angler erkennen muss, dass es Fische im Meer gibt: :q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ Honeyball



> wo ein erfolgloser Angler erkennen muss,



wo doch alle anderen schon fischige Finder hatten........|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Honeyball
> 
> 
> 
> wo doch alle anderen schon fischige Fin*g*er hatten........|kopfkrat




Was eine goile neue Signatur!:q
Bin vor Lachen eben beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen...


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



> Bin vor Lachen eben beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen...



Dirk, irgendwann werde ich das lachen kriegen


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Dirk, irgendwann werde ich das lachen kriegen




Oh, das wird sehr schwer!:q

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlicher Weise zuletzt...#c#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

@ MFT - D



> Oh, das wird sehr schwer!:q



SCHAUN WIR MAL |bigeyes:::#6


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

....oder frau genießt die Sonne ! So wie mein Superspatzi am Bildrand links.

Gruß

norge_klaus:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. September 2008)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2008*

HOOOONNEEYYBBAAAALLLLL!!! Du Radde!!!! Wir sprechen uns....


----------

